# Made in India



## SOHEIL

*a Thread for INDIAN products*

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## Johny D

TATA Nano

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Johny D

*Dhruv (Advanced Light Helicopter)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

*BRAHMOS​*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## livingdead

There is already a big thead running I think.


----------



## Nakki Nair

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------






HCL Me Tab

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 AM ----------






Mahindra XUV 500

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

Nakki Nair said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------



NAME?


----------



## Nakki Nair

Mahindra Scorpio






AMW Trucks






Gulsar .... sorry Pulsar 2012. Honest Mistake 






RTR 180






Force Gurkha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blackops

Tejas




Xuv 500





---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Arjun





---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

Tata steel

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nakki Nair

RTR 2012





RTR 2012 Full Fairing





Xylo 2012 facelift





TATA Aria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nakki Nair

Royal Enfield Classic 350





Bullet Electra





Royal Enfield Thunderbird





Royal Enfield Classic Desert Storm





Hyundai i10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nakki Nair

Rudra





LCH





Bravest of the Brave

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoB's

MADE IN INDIA






For made in India vehicles check this thread- http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/52785-made-india-vehicles.html

For Indian made satellites and rockets- http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/4373-indian-space-capabilities.html

For Indian made Naval ships- http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions.html

For Indian made Missiles- http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/29632-indian-missiles-news-discussions.html

For Indian made Aircrafts- http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/30328-indian-air-force-news-discussions.html

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jbond197

Mods, please merge this thread with the already existing one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

hinduguy said:


> There is already a big thead running I think.



really ????????????


----------



## joekrish

MRF tyres.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Birbal

Notion Ink Adam tablet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Birbal

Ultra-high carbon wootz steel (discontinued).


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Latest Indian warships
*




_INS Kochi
_




_INS Chennai_




_ins Chennai,ins Kochi,ins Kolkota_

*Kolkota Class Guided Missile Destroyers*





_INS Shivalik 
_




_INS Satpura
_

*Shivalik class frigate*











*Kamorta class corvette*





_INS Vikrant
_
*Vikrant class aircraft carrier*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MSMC*






*AMOGH carbine and Excalibur 
*





*Kalantak*






*Black insas and Excalibur**





*Trichy assault rifle*






*40mm UGBL DRDO*






*DRDO Holo-sight*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Some new Mahindra Navistar, Tata trucks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Mahindra Tractors*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tata concepts*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL LCH
*











*Helina Missile
*











*Nag Fire-and-forget anti-tank missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Mahindra XUV 500
*
















*TATA ARIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tata Safari Storme*















_Test drive of the NXR
_
*Reva NXR and NXG electric car
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Arjun tank and Tank Ex*
















*Pinaka Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher*











*Prahaar Missile *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO AEW&CS on Brazilian platform
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Tata dicor engine






Mahindra mHawk engine






MahiNdra mEagle engine






Bajaj Pulsar 200cc engine






GTRE Kaveri






GTRE Kaveri Marine






GTRE Shakti 






GTRE PTAE 7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

SUZLON ENERGY is worlds 5th largest wind power company

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

Keep on uploading pics mate...appreciate your effort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Moserbaer is worlds 2nd largest optical storage media manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Agni Electric Motors*






*^^

Agni Electric motor powering this bike!*










^^
_go to 2:50_

*Bike powered by Agni electric motor wins TTXGP*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoB's

TATA STEEL is worlds 7th largest steel manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

VIDEOCON is worlds 3rd largest picture tube manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

BHEL is worlds 12th largest power equipment manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoB's

Airtel is worlds 5th largest telecom operator

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_*ClimaWare Dhama Innovations *_

*Products-Armed forces
*





*Maximum protection and maximum performance with minimum weight addition. ClimaWare - Jacket for the soldiers working constantly under extreme temperatures.
*



> Carrying 30 to 40 pounds of gear under a blistering 40oC sun could easily lead to heat exhaustion, heatstroke or even a loss of life. Yet soldiers brave these conditions everyday in hostile locales with extreme temperatures that make survival a challenge for them. Our revolutionary product lessens their ordeal without adding to their burden.
> 
> The ClimaWare-extreme performance jacket, ingrained with unique high - technology heating/cooling function, is specially designed for use by soldiers. Weighing no more than a regular pair of denims, it is an extremely lightweight product that aids survival and enhances performance without hampering movement and agility. It is designed to combine compactness and ruggedness to match up to the toughest of military requirements.








*ClimaWare - Neck Wrap cools the blood flowing to the brain to keep the body comforted and focused for maximum performance.
*



> Soldiers working in extreme temperatures experience tremendous thermal stress that affects their focus at work and even causes accidents and deaths on duty. Reducing this stress can enable soldiers to maintain diligence in formidable temperatures and perform to the best of their capacity with the best of their health.
> 
> ClimaWare-Neck Wrap is an extremely lightweight product geared for heavy-duty performance in extreme temperatures. Powered with rechargeable batteries with fast response time, this neck wrap is capable of neutralizing the effects of adverse climate on the entire body by cooling/heating the blood that flows to the brain. The compact design is rugged and can handle extreme conditions. ClimaWare-Neck Wrap is easy to store, carry and put on in times of need.








*ClimaWare-Shoes give complete protection to the feet with instant heating/cooling function for frostbite and heat-injury prevention.
*



> Since the advent of armed conflict, frostbite has always plagued large numbers of soldiers serving in harsh climates with primitive or inadequate protection from the elements. Feet are particularly vulnerable and extra foot care is required for cold-weather operations. Protection of feet is strongly dependent on heat input by peripheral blood circulation and insulation by footgear. Cold numb feet can disrupt balance and walking and increase the risk of slipping, thereby creating an unwarranted danger for the soldier's life. Soldiers also face a diametrically opposite situation where standing duty and movement on scorching terrains makes their feet susceptible to heat burns and injuries.
> 
> Lightweight and extremely rugged ClimaWare-Shoes are designed to handle both these extreme situations for maximum protection. They have strategically placed heating/cooling points that help the soldiers maintain vigilance, dexterity and strength even while treading on threateningly cold or hot surfaces.











*More lives are lost to blood loss than to the bullet itself. And therefore, we made Haemosave possible.
*


> Timely prevention of critical blood loss can significantly bring down soldier mortality by increasing the chances of survival and recovery. ClimaWare - Haemosave is a brilliantly designed system that instantly controls severe bleeding, pain and inflammation by way of rapid four-point action: Cooling, Coagulation, Compression and Sterilization.
> 
> ClimaWare - Haemosave System enables contraction of blood vessels by applying Ice-Therapy (Cryotherapy) with the help of optimal prompt cooling points. This process called 'Vasoconstriction' controls bleeding, pain and inflammation. The cooling points are strategically placed so as to encircle the injury for maximum effective cooling but do not press directly onto the wound to cause abrasion and cold injury. Clearly marked location of the medicated coagulant ensures precise application. ClimaWare - Haemosave System gives the soldier sufficient strength to get back to base by preserving vigor and vigilance in critical













Dhama innovations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_*ClimaWare Dhama Innovations *_

*Products-Personal
*






*ClimaWare Neck Wrap is air-conditioning for the neck. Because a cool neck is a cool mind. And a cool mind always wins.
*



> When you are out there playing sports like golf, cricket and tennis, your body is exposed to the heat for a long time, causing discomfort and fatigue that can weigh down your performance. Golf, especially, is a precision sport where the concentration level of the player is critical to the game. It takes just a few minutes of heat build-up in the body to disrupt concentration and affect the performance on the greens.
> 
> ClimaWare-Neck Wrap with unique heating/cooling function, complements body's natural heat regulating mechanism, to provide comfort and increase endurance on the field. For athletes, it gives a rejuvenating effect by containing heat build-up due to tremendous physical activity. For sportspersons, ClimaWare-Neck Wrap blends technology with style to give stress-free luxury for a performance that adds to the splendor of the game. Get the special advantage of ClimaWare-Neck Wrap in all your non-contact recreational outdoor sports like golf, cricket, tennis and running.








*For the feet that want to go places, ClimaWare-Shoes are a feat of uber-technology for ultimate comfort and style.
*



> We guarantee that you will never have cold feet about a walk in the snow ever again. We promise that the blazing sun will never burn a hole in your sole ever again. ClimaWare-Shoes are made to provide ultimate comfort, luxury and protection to your feet, so that you have the freedom to indulge in your favorite sports and activities all year through.
> 
> Our unique technology uses smart heating/cooling points that keep your feet sufficiently warm or cool in complete odor-free comfort during leisure and in activity. What's more, you can choose the temperature your feet like the best. ClimaWare-Shoes are as trendy as techno with lightweight and stylish designs that keep you nimble and on your feet all the time. Time to play footsie with ClimaWare-Shoes








*ClimaWare-Headgear gives round-the-clock, round-the-year comfort to your head from the grime and grind of sport and life.
*



> What is extreme sport without extreme temperatures? Even in regular sport, sizzling or freezing temperatures can spoil an otherwise perfect sporting experience. ClimaWare-Headgear is designed to give your head ultimate comfort and the stress-free luxury of enjoying your sport, no matter what the weather. Its unique cooling points are equipped to handle the heat of the action on golf courses, cricket and soccer fields, biking and cycling trails and much more.
> 
> Even in winter sports like skiing and snowboarding, ClimaWare - Headgear's heating points combine comforting warmth with panache and style to help you blaze a hot trail down the slopes.
> 
> This technology is available in a range of products - integrative module for helmets, heating/cooling caps and headbands each designed to redefine on-field comfort and protection to ensure your sporting experience will never be the same again.








*Choose the temperature your body likes the best to do what you like the best.
*



> Be it playing in the blazing sun or snowballing in windy cold, it helps to keep your body happy. Because a happy body means better health and better performance on the field. We designed our technology to give you the freedom to choose the temperature for your body, so you can give your best on the field, no matter what the weather.
> 
> Our ClimaWare - Jacket redefines comfort with its smartly placed 18-22 heating/cooling points that give your torso an optimum temperature for ultimate stress-free luxury. With just a push of a button you can control the degree of heating/cooling at these points. The jacket feels almost like a second skin with a fabric that wicks more, breathes more and keeps you fresh, germ-free and odor-free even after a long day's use. ClimaWare - Jacket is the perfect combination of style, ergonomic design, eco-friendly materials and extremely easy maintenance to make your life simpler, better and weatherproof.













Dhama innovations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*ClimaWare Dhama Innovations 
*
*Products-Industrial *







*ClimaWare - Jackets bring enhanced productivity and efficiency on the shop floor by reducing fatigue and accidents at work.
*



> Research has shown that there is productivity loss of 50% for people working in hot conditions, with factory outputs dropping and incidence of accidents increasing on the shop floor. Similar effects have also been noticed in extremely low work temperatures where the body is forced to work harder to maintain its internal temperature. That explains why many industries do not get the highest of returns even with the best of infrastructure and resources.
> 
> The ClimaWare - Jacket for industrial usage is designed to take away thermal stress from the workplace for increased productivity, reduced accidents and absenteeism and decreased incidence of deaths. This single transformational technology, available in a range of jackets, gives multiple benefits by making possible better worker health for lesser medical expenses and significant financial benefit to the company.









*ClimaWare-Headgear offers a strategic business solution to extreme temperature workplaces with its strategically placed heating/cooling points.
*



> Be it firing bricks in a hot kiln, toiling in the merciless sun for construction work or enduring the sub-arctic temperatures of an ice-cream factory or a food-processing unit, workers in quite many industries are constantly exposed to a combination of extreme temperatures and extreme activity. The brain starts overheating as a result of regulating these activities, processing trillions of instructions per second. The heating of the brain, if not controlled, can cause disorientation resulting in accidents and even death at the workplace. Alternatively, cold temperatures also impact worker health and productivity by reducing mental alertness. Almost 50 percent of the body heat is lost through the head making it vital to keep the head warm in cold work environments.
> ClimaWare offers a strategic solution for these industries with a range of innovative products:
> ClimaWare-Heating/Cooling modules (as a band) that can be readily incorporated into the existing industrial use helmets.
> ClimaWare-Heating/Cooling caps and
> ClimaWare-Heating/Cooling headbands.
> 
> These transformational products guarantee enhanced productivity and prevention of financial loss due to increased medical expenses and accidents at the site










*A single technology that gives three transformational benefits for a strong foothold on the shop floor and the market.
*



> Workers in food-processing units, ice-cream factories and similar industries need to perform in sub-arctic temperatures of up to -30 degrees C. Their feet are in constant contact with the freezing ground, which impacts their dexterity and increases the risk of accidents due to slipping.
> 
> At the diametrically opposite end are the mineworkers who work in extremely hot underground temperatures that hamper their productivity and cause burning and swelling in the limbs. ClimaWare-Shoes are a transformational products designed especially for the workers in these extreme work categories.
> 
> ClimaWare-Shoes prevent loss of productivity and incidence of accidents due to heat/cold-induced disorientation by using smartly placed heating/cooling points on the shoes. This technology keeps the feet relaxed at an optimum temperature and helps workers perform better.









*ClimaWare - Neck Wrap gives cooling/heating to the neck so the head remains focused and undistracted at work.
*




> Research has shown that for every degree rise in temperature above 24-25 degrees C, productiveness at work reduces by 2%. These figures hold great importance for industries like mining and construction that experience huge financial losses due to low productivity and impacted worker health in extreme heat. Food processing industries face similar challenges because of extremely cold working temperatures in meat storage units and warehouses. We have a unique solution for both these extremes.
> ClimaWare-Neck Wrap is a lightweight but high-performance accessory that does wonders for the productivity in extreme temperatures. Equipped with 6-7 points heating/cooling points, this miraculous neck-wrap provides an optimum temperature to the blood flowing to the brain, for lesser heat build-up in hot conditions and crucial warming in cold conditions. By helping workers maintain their thermal comfort, it reduces distraction, disorientation and fatigue at work.
> Reduced accidents at work mean lesser medical expenses, more financial benefits and greater productivity. What&#8217;s more, its ergonomic design conforms to the neck perfectly and complements natural body movements to make work delightful and effortless.




*ClimaWare Dhama Innovations 
*
*Products-Health Care*






*ClimaWare - Pain Relieving System is undoubtedly the quickest, cleanest and the best way to a no-pain health.
*



> Hot and Cold treatments have been around for years as therapeutic methods for treating and rehabilitating sports injuries and routine and chronic body aches. But almost at all times, these treatments involve messy ice packs or hot compresses that need constant refilling or reheating and leave a wet mark to let the world know about your pains and aches. ClimaWare - Pain Relieving Systems are absolutely hassle-free, intelligent products that provide hot and cold therapy through smartly placed, discreet heating and cooling points that leave no external signs.
> 
> ClimaWare - Pain Relieving Systems are available in a range of knee-packs, elbow packs, lumbar belts, neck packs and headbands that give instant relief from sports injuries, persistent pains and body aches. They are ideal also as muscle relaxants before/after indulging in sport or strenuous workouts.








*Blood loss takes an injury from bad to worse in no time. ClimaWare - Haemosave is the first help in such critical moments
*



> Injury comes with no intimation. Getting to the hospital from the site of the injury takes time and uncontrolled blood loss in this interval can cause a serious threat to the life of the patient. In such medical emergency situations, a minute saved can mean a life saved.
> 
> ClimaWare-Haemosave is a transformational product that controls bleeding, pain and inflammation instantly through strategically placed cooling points. The system uses advanced technology for an effective four-point treatment - Cooling, Coagulation, Compression and Sterilization - that breathes life into the patient by preventing blood loss and initiating healing.









*ClimaWare - Neck Wrap is not just a wellness product. It is the freedom to choose health
*



> Extreme heat/cold takes a toll on health and energy levels causing heat/cold exhaustion. Several women in the transition period of their life are plagued by hot flashes that make it difficult for them to even get a full night's sleep. We, at Dhama, have a wonder product that makes your life better, healthier and happier.
> 
> ClimaWare-Neck Wrap is a product designed for wellness. Its healing touch is embedded in its 6-8 discreetly placed heating/cooling nodes that cool the blood flowing to the brain. It is a one-of-its-kind product that provides relief and comfort by supplementing the body's natural heat regulating mechanism. It can be used for a rejuvenating, healing comfort when you suffer from exhaustion due to extreme heat or cold. It also gives lasting respite to women suffering from hot flashes. Experience healing and health with the ClimaWare-Neck Wrap.



Dhama innovations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

TATA Motors is the world's 4th largest truck manufacturer and 2nd largest bus manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

Titan Industries is the world's 5th largest wrist watch manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

BEML is Asia's 2nd largest manufacturer of earth moving equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's




----------



## BoB's

Sir LurkaLot said:


> *Mahindra Tractors*








Mahindra Tractors is now the world's largest tractor company by volume


----------



## BoB's

DC Avanti




























Status - Introduction in 2013

Specifications
Engine : Honda v6, 400bhp
Gears : 6 Manual
Weight : 1560.00 kgs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

TATA Global Beverages is the world's 2nd largest manufacturer and distributor of tea and a major producer of coffee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## true_indian

This is just silly. India makes too many products to list.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. NooB NinjA

true_indian said:


> This is just silly. India makes too many products to list.



Thats what my first thought was after seeing the thread... It is next to impossible to list the things manufactured in India..

Just becAuse there is a thread http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/156408-made-pakistan.html and http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/151670-made-bangladesh.html ; doesn mean that there should be a similar thread for India...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoB's

true_indian said:


> This is just silly. India makes too many products to list.


Yeah u r right i.e., why I started to list all billion dollar companies in India and their products, but I got bored there are over 250 billion dollar companies in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

BoB's said:


> Mahindra Tractors is now the world's largest tractor company by volume

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Nano*





















*TATA-Land Rover
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Indigo Manza*









*TATA vista
*









*TATA ARIA*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Cochin Shipyard Limited
*










*Pipavav Shipyard
*










*Mazagon Dock Limited*











*Garden Reach Shipbuilders
*





*Kamorta class corvette*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Garden Reach Shipbuilders*











*Bangaram class patrol vessel
*















*Car Nicobar class fast attack craft
*











*Shardul class landing ship*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Holmes

This will be a very long thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Most of these Big corporations are known worldwide. and the smaller ones are at the least, known in Indian subcontinent. true- it is silly posting all the industry of India. besides, there are two threads:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/52785-made-india-vehicles.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...3-india-developing-but-still-long-way-go.html


----------



## Kazhugu

lol whats with these made in xxxxx thread series...

measuring contests ?


----------



## Hu Jintao

*Sitara *





---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------
*Saras*






---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------
*Tejas*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hu Jintao




----------



## Hu Jintao

*Hal Kiran*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hu Jintao

dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hu Jintao




----------



## Hu Jintao

*Commercial nuclear power station*

India's Kakrapar-1 reactor is the world's first reactor which uses thorium rather than depleted uranium to achieve power flattening across the reactor core.[32] India, which has about 25% of the world's thorium reserves, is developing a 300 MW prototype of a thorium-based Advanced Heavy Water Reactor (AHWR). The prototype is expected to be fully operational by 2011, after which five more reactors will be constructed.[33] Considered to be a global leader in thorium-based fuel, India's new thorium reactor is a fast-breeder reactor and uses a plutonium core rather than an accelerator to produce neutrons. As accelerator-based systems can operate at sub-criticality they could be developed too, but that would require more research.[34] India currently envisages meeting 30% of its electricity demand through thorium-based reactors by 2050.


----------



## Hu Jintao

India

India is the cheapest of any of the hubs, major or minor, and is the equal of the other major hubs in terms of quality of staff and equipment. Prices average at a fifth of the United States, with particular deals in dentistry and diagnostic imaging, which approach a tenth the price. India deals with a higher proportion of major surgery tourists than minor surgery and check-up tourists than the other major hubs, which has given rise to specialist hospitals across India. These hospitals are far out of the reach of most Indians and cater specifically to foreign tourists for very specific needs &#8211; for example some centers will focus strongly on heart surgery while others will deal with joint replacements. These specialist hospitals are very new with top rate medical teams, high volume and experience in their specialty and the best equipment available. High volume of heart surgeries does not translate into high volumes overall, however, and these hospitals rely heavily on agents, especially on the internet, to recruit prospective patients. These facilities also offer procedures that are rare or unavailable in the United States, such as hip polishing or resurfacing, which is a popular surgery for medical tourists.

Tourism in India can be impressive and at the same time quite uncomfortable. India&#8217;s infrastructure is very poor, and though excellent hotels and western restaurants are available, they are extremely expensive. There is also no middle ground, with the alternatives of a luxury hotel or a dump. For those who like Indian food, this is of course plentiful and cheap but do not underestimate how quickly that can become boring on a long trip. India has magnificent sights to see, however, from Hindu shrines to Islamic monuments and palaces and a vibrant modern culture. 

While much of the country is poorly developed, a medical tourist can rest assured that their hospital and, for a price, their hotel will be extremely modern and pristine. Venturing beyond these, however, a traveler is virtually guaranteed to suffer from diarrhea and intestinal parasites are common even for cautious eaters. Likewise, the odds of contracting a serious disease are low, however several additional vaccinations are strongly recommended that are not necessary in the other hubs.

Conclusion: India is a good choice for major surgery, but you should make sure you are going to a hospital with a strong track record in your particular condition. Tourism options after treatment are not as comfortable as the other hubs but are among the most interesting.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

One of my favourite World Class Indian Companies and their products...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoUS

^^ Man I can't find kingfisher over here in US, they only sell Taj Mahal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

crimemaster_gogo said:


>


Mine too.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

IndoUS said:


> ^^ Man I can't find kingfisher over here in US, they only sell Taj Mahal.



gosh i dint know that there's any brand by name Taj Mahal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

crimemaster_gogo said:


> gosh i dint know that there's any brand by name Taj Mahal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

IndoUS said:


> ^^ Man I can't find kingfisher over here in US, they only sell Taj Mahal.



thanks for the info, i dint know that they had other sub-brand. well howz the taste in comparison to KF premium ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hu Jintao

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

^^^ Jee, "Lalach aha Laplap"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hu Jintao

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




crimemaster_gogo said:


> Jee, "Lalach aha Laplap"



Sharab body ko khatam karti hai,
Sharab samaj ko khatam karti hai,
Aao aaj iss sharab ko khatam karte hai,
Ek bottal tum khatam karo ek hum khatam karte hai&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

for a change
made in India(*Bharat nirmit*):

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DMLA

Some Indian Railway locomotives (DLW and CLW products):

WAP-4:






WAP-7:





WAG-7:





WCAM-2P:





WAG-9:





WDP-4D:





WDG-4:





WDP/G-2:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

Metro (MRTS) manufacturers in India:

BEML:

delhi metro:





bangalore metro:





BEML rolling stock order book:

Delhi Metro - 200 coaches
Namma Metro - 150 coaches
Jaipur Metro - 40 coaches


Bombardier India:





Bombardier India order book:

Delhi Metro - 614 coaches


----------



## luckych

*bluestar
*
*Blue Star is India's largest central airconditioning company with an annual turnover of Rs 2900 crores, a network of 29 offices, 6 modern manufacturing facilities, over 1200 dealers and around 2800 employees.*


*Blue Star has business alliances with world renowned technology leaders such as Rheem Mfg Co, USA; Hitachi, Japan; Eaton - Williams, UK; Thales e-Security Ltd., UK; Jeol, Japan and many others, to offer superior products and solutions to customers*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## BoB's

Voltas provided the air-conditioning for the world's biggest ocean liner, the RMS Queen Mary 2 and also the world's tallest building, the Burj Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckych

*
HCL laptop*




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## BoB's

Crompton Greaves was ranked amongst the world's top ten electrical transformer manufacturers


----------



## BoB's

Amul has spurred the White Revolution of India, which has made India the largest producer of milk and milk products in the world. It is the world's biggest vegetarian cheese brand and also world's Largest Pouched Milk Brand with an annual turnover of US $2.2 billion


Amul girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Bharat Forge is the 2nd largest forging company in the World and largest exporter of auto components from India.


----------



## BoB's

Indian government mint is the worlds largest manufacturer of rupee.


----------



## EastWest

*World's largest Vaccum column by L&T*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

^what's the purpose?


----------



## lepziboy

Abhishek_ said:


> ^what's the purpose?



its for us to gaze upon like your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

EastWest said:


> *World's largest Vaccum column by L&T*



what is that?damn its big!


----------



## lynx

lepziboy said:


> what is that?damn its big!



As far as I know..its a part of a oil refinery. Can anyone post the picture of the big a** truck pulling this thing.


----------



## BoB's

L&T is India's largest engineering and construction company, with a dominant presence in India's infrastructure, power, hydrocarbon, machinery and railway related projects.


----------



## Edevelop

DMLA said:


> Metro (MRTS) manufacturers in India:
> 
> Bombardier India:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombardier India order book:
> 
> Delhi Metro - 614 coaches



What the heck...
Bombardier never built anything as such for us Canadians, but finds its market internationally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

PARI is amongst the largest global automation companies with over 850+ employees and 8 facilities worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Top biotechnology company in India. Biocon Limited is a global biopharmaceutical company with products and research services ranging from pre-clinical to clinical development through to commercialization

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Top life science company in India. Cipla is the world's largest manufacturer of antiretroviral drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

nice ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

Bombardier Manufacturing plant in Salvi in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

HCL Infosystems Ltd, is India´s premier hardware, services and ICT systems integration company offering a wide spectrum of ICT products that includes Computing, Storage, Networking, Security, Telecom, Imaging and Retail. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Antrix Corporation offers for sale various spacecraft sub-systems, remote sensing maps, leasing of transponders, launch services on board the PSLV and GSLV, ground support, spacecraft testing and consultancy services.

Pic taken by Cartosat-2(part of Vienna)





launch vehicle GSLV





Transpoders for lease

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Wipro Limited is a global IT services and consulting company headquartered in Bangalore, India.

Wipro designed super computer SAGA 220 for ISRO


----------



## EastWest

India's First Satellite-Aryabhatta(launch year: 1975)






Kalpana-1(Launch year: 2002)





OceanSat-2





And Chandrayaan-1(launch year: 2008)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Mahindra Axe
*





*Mahindra Marksman*








*TATA's armored vehicle *






*Ashok Leyland armored vehicle
*





*Ashok Leyland Mine Protected Vehicle
*





*TATA Mine Protected Vehicle*






*BAE-Mahindra Mine Protected Vehicle*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

REVA is the first company to introduce an electric vehicle worldwide. The company's flagship EV REVAi is the world's best selling electric vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA 6x6 platform
*











*TATA 6x6 platform with Spyder *






*Ashok Leyland FAT(Field Artillery Tractor) 6x6 artillery*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ashok Leyland Stallion 4x4 and 6x6, logistical backbone of the Indian Armed Forces*


----------



## BoB's

ACE Micromatic group is the largest CNC Machine manufacturers in India


----------



## BoB's

Eureka Forbes is a Indian consumer appliances company. It was first to introduce domestic water purifiers(Aqua Guard model) as well as vacuum cleaners in India. It's Aqua Guard model was such a success that it has become a synonym for water purifier in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Micromax made its debut in 1991, but it has only become well known in the past few years. The company entered the Indian cell phone handset market in March 2008. Within six months, it had won a market share of 0.59%.
> Micromax has seen a rise in market share since that time. Micromax is now the largest Indian domestic mobile handsets company, in terms of units shipped during the quarter ended March 31, 2010 and the third largest mobile handset seller in India as at March 31, 2010. On March 31, 2010 the company registered the market share of 6.24% for that quarter, which grew from 0.59% in September 2008. Micromax became the fastest-growing mobile brand in India for the fiscal year 2009&#8211;2010. Handset sales have grown by 123.48% from 1.15 million units in the quarter ended June 30, 2009 to 2.57 million units in the quarter ended March 31, 2010. Micromax also sells data cards to service providers in India.


----------



## BoB's

Asian Paints is India&#8217;s largest paint company and Asia&#8217;s 2nd largest paint company. It is one of the largest paint corporation that operates in 17 countries and has 23 paint manufacturing facilities in the world servicing consumers in over 65 countries. Besides Asian Paints, the group operates around the world through its subsidiaries Berger International Limited, Apco Coatings, SCIB Paints and Taubmans

Automotive Paintings






Industrial coatings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haywards

Sir LurkaLot said:


>



crap....they outsource handset manufacturing to china...just put the tag of micromax there...


----------



## BoB's

Mahindra is one of the largest automobile manufacturer by production in India and subsidiary of Mahindra Group conglomerate. It is a major automobile manufacturer of utility vehicles, passenger cars, pickups, commercial vehicles, and two wheelers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Windlass Steelcrafts is a company based in Dehra Dun, India, producing replicas of swords, sabres and other historical arms and armour. It is a contractor for United States Marine Corps ceremonial swords and has produced cinema props for movie productions including Gladiator, 300, Lord of the Rings, Iron Man, Kingdom of Heaven, Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, HBOs Rome, Troy, Pirates of the Caribbean 2 & 3 , Warhammer Fantasy Battle...........................(List goes on)






lol India manufactured Iron Man suit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited based in Bangalore, India, is one of Asia's largest aerospace companies.

HAL Dhruv





HAL LCH





HAL HJT-36 Sitara





HAL HF Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

National Aerospace Laboratories (NAL), is India's second largest aerospace firm. It was established by the Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR)

NAL Saras










NAL Hansa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Mahindra Aerospace is aerospace division of the Indian multinational conglomerate company Mahindra Group. It is the first Indian private firm to make smaller civil aircraft for the Indian general aviation market.











Planes manufactured by it's subsidiary GippsAero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Mahindra Tractors, the farm equipment division of Mahindra & Mahindra, builds and sources tractors that are sold worldwide across six continents. Mahindra is also among the top three tractor manufacturers in the world


----------



## Water Car Engineer

INS Arihant, India's first nuclear submarine and demonstrator of things to come.


----------



## protest

Bajaj Auto Ltd. is one among India's top ten companies in terms of market capitalization and among the top five in terms of annual turnover.Today, the company has become a market leader with annual production in excess of 1.35 million units which was about 4000 units in 1961.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

BoB's said:


> Windlass Steelcrafts is a company based in Dehra Dun, India, producing replicas of swords, sabres and other historical arms and armour. It is a contractor for United States Marine Corps ceremonial swords and has produced cinema props for movie productions including Gladiator, 300, Lord of the Rings, Iron Man, Kingdom of Heaven, Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, HBOs Rome, Troy, Pirates of the Caribbean 2 & 3 , Warhammer Fantasy Battle...........................(List goes on)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Pidilite Industries Limited is the largest adhesive manufacturer in India. It also has world wide presence in adhesives, art material and industrial chemicals. Fevicol is one of the largest selling adhesives brand in Asia


----------



## BoB's

Kirloskar group is the world's largest genset manufacturer. The group produces pumps, engines, compressors, lathes and electrical equipments like motors, transformers and generators.


----------



## Bhim

Wow just world class..


----------



## BoB's

Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL) is a shipyard located in Visakhapatnam on the east coast of India. The yard played a critical role in the development of nuclear-powered, Arihant class submarine. It has a covered building dock for building vessels up to 80,000 DWT.


----------



## BoB's

Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) is the largest ship building and maintenance facility in India. The yard has facilities to build vessels up to 1.1 Million tons and repair vessels up to 1.25 Million tons, the largest such facilities in India. CSL is also building the Indian Navy&#8217;s first indigenous Vikrant class aircraft carrier.


----------



## BoB's

Thermax Ltd. providies a range of engineering solutions to the energy and environment sectors. We are headquartered in Pune, India and operate globally through 19 International offices, 12 Sales & Service offices and 4 Manufacturing facilities - three of which are in India and one in China. Our presence spans 75 countries across Asia Pacific, Africa and the Middle East, CIS countries, Europe, USA and South America. Industries in the US and Japan consistently use our hi-grade ion exchange resins for specialised applications.

Thermax absorption chiller





A Thermax boiler at the port for despatch to Saudi Arabia 






A boiler installation in Thailand






A Thermax boiler for a client in Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Some TATA Buses*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Some Ashok Leyland buses*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Some Mahindra-Navistar Commercial Vehicles*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Eveready Industries India, Ltd (EIIL) is one of the World's largest producers of Zinc Carbon batteries. EIIL's principal activities are the manufacture and market of batteries, flashlight cases, electrolytic manganese dioxide and arc carbons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

MRF is India's largest tyre manufacturing company, and among the dozen largest worldwide. It exports to more than 65 countries.

Old logo






MRF racing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's




----------



## BoB's

UB Group is Worlds no 3 Spirits Company. The United Breweries Group or UB Group is a conglomerate of different companies with a major focus on the brewery (beer) and alcoholic beverages industry. The company markets beer under the Kingfisher brand and has also launched Kingfisher Airlines. United Breweries is India's largest producer of beer with a market share of around 48% by volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haywards

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moser_Baer





The only company giving stiff competition to chinese manufacturing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mblaze

*Reliance's Jamnagar refinery is the world's largest single localtion refinery complex with a capacity to process 27 million tonnes of crude per annum.*





















---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

National Aluminium Company Limited (Nalco) is *Asia's largest integrated aluminium complex*, encompassing bauxite mining, alumina refining, aluminium smelting and casting, power generation, rail and port operations.







---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Oil and Natural Gas Corporation Limited (ONGC) (incorporated on June 23, 1993) is an Indian public sector petroleum company.* It is a Fortune Global 500 company and contributes 77% of India's crude oil production and 81% of India's natural gas production. *It is the highest profit making corporation in India. ONGC is engaged in exploration and production activities. It is involved in exploring for and exploiting hydrocarbons in 26 sedimentary basins of India. It produces about 30% of India's crude oil requirement. It owns and operates more than 11,000 kilometers of pipelines in India.






---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

Metal and mining company JSW Steel is India&#8217;s largest private sector steel producer JSW Steel is in the process of expanding its finished steel capacity at Vijaynagar plant in Karnataka to 6.8 million tonnes, against the present 3.8 million tonnes.

Jindal's Vijaynagar Steel Plant, Karnataka


----------



## BoB's

haywards said:


> Moser Baer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only company giving stiff competition to chinese manufacturing


Moserbaer is already mentioned in page 3. All companies mentioned in this thread are giving stiff competition to foreign either Western or Chinese companies...without these MNC'S our country will be flooded with chinese products.


----------



## BoB's

Paharpur Cooling Towers Limited is one of the largest cooling tower manufacturers in throughout the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

GMR Group is a major infrastructure company in India which is headquartered in Bangalore. The core business areas of the company include airports, energy and highways.

Some airports operated by GMR

Indira Gandhi International Airport - New Delhi





Sabiha Gökçen International Airport - Istanbul






Male' International Airport - Maldives






Rajiv Gandhi International Airport - Hyderabad


----------



## BoB's

Elecon Engineering Company Limited is a leading Indian company specializing in the manufacture of industrial equipment. Elecon is one of the largest Asian manufacturer of material handling equipment, industrial gear systems and mining equipment.





















Gear manufacturing plant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*HurricaneLanterns*






*stovelantern*






*Gas Lantern*






*Coal Power Plant*











*Thermal Power Plant*






*Nuclear Power Plant*


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Taj Mahal*






*Howrah Bridge*






*Bandra Worli Bridge*






* Super Computers*


----------



## BoB's

ACC Limited is the largest producer of cement in India based in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Kalyani Black Lebel Beer*






*Indian Wiskey and Rum*


----------



## BoB's

Hindustan Construction Company is a construction company based in Mumbai, India, founded in 1926. HCC works in various sectors including transportation, power, marine, oil and gas pipeline construction, irrigation, utilities and urban infrastructure. HCC specializes in large-scale civil engineering, and developing construction technologies.

Some major projects

Koodankulam Nuclear Power Plant





Bandra Worli Sea Link















Rajasthan Atomic Power Station





Nathpa Jhakri Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

With the pioneering spirit of its founder still the driving force, Godrej Security Solutions is at the helm of every breakthrough in the country. In many ways, the company is the security solutions industry of India. Our products are tested stringently at leading testing laboratories i.e. SP Test in Sweden, VDS Test in Germany and the Underwriters Laboratory in the United States. Our plant in Mumbai is rated as one of the finest and largest factories in India




















Water tight hydraulic sliding doors


----------



## OrionHunter

This one's made in India too!!! 






Cheers!


----------



## BoB's

Made in India





Miss World titleholders from India

Reita Faria - 1966





Aishwarya Rai - 1994





Diana Hayden - 1997





Yukta Mookhey - 1999





Priyanka Chopra - 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Keep it up @BoB's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Finolex is country's largest manufacturer of electrical and telecommunication cables based in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's




----------



## BoB's

ITC is an Indian public conglomerate company headquartered in Kolkata, West Bengal, India. Its diversified business includes four segments: Fast Moving Consumer Goods (FMCG), Hotels, Paperboards, Paper & Packaging and Agri Business.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Shaurya missile/ Sagarika K-15 missile
*











*Agni 4*











*Agni 3*













*Akash SAM*


----------



## BoB's

Taj Hotels Resorts and Palaces is a worldwide chain of hotels and resorts. They own and operate 76 hotels, 7 palaces, serviced apartments, 6 private islands and 12 resorts and spas, spanning 52 destinations in 12 countries across 5 continents and employ over 13000 people.

Taj Mahal Palace, Mumbai





Jodhpur Palace





Lake Palace, Jaipur





Taj Exotica Resort & Spa, Maldives





The Pierre, New York





Falaknuma Palace, Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

ACTION CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT LIMITED (ACE) is Indias leading material handling and construction equipment manufacturing company with over 50% market share in mobile cranes segment.


----------



## BoB's

_Diamond Cutting_

Diamond cutting is the practice of changing a diamond from a rough stone into a faceted gem. Cutting diamond requires specialized knowledge, tools, equipment, and techniques because of its extreme difficulty.

92% of the World's diamond pieces are processed to gems in Gujarat, India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Reposted Reposted


----------



## BoB's

Gitanjali Group is worlds largest branded jewellery retailer. Its brands includes Nakshatra, D'damas, Gili, Asmi, Sangini, Giantti, World of Solitaire, Shuddhi, Diya and others.


----------



## BoB's

Have to prepare for exams, I will post info about more companies later.


----------



## luckych

*worlds largest diamond bourse(exchange) , mumbai*




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mblaze

Capt.Popeye said:


> Read the manufacture's label on bottles in the picture above, the address is JOHOR BAHRU. Now which country is that situated in? And the price-tag is in which currency? And in which country is the super-market chain on the tag located?
> 
> EPIC FAIL!
> 
> Atleast read, then think before embarking on such monumental stupidity.



 

He have posted Made in Malaysia product off topic just for trolling and flame bait.


----------



## EastWest

*^^ EPIC fail !!!*

Another failed attempt at trolling by madrassah educated Bangladeshi


----------



## FulcrumD

Banglar Lathiyal oi lathi tomar ponde dhukiye debo ebhabe troll korle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shree835

*Good one...Keep it on.*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Lage raho Lathyial bhai. That is no effing drink. Do you drink everything that comes packed in bottles? Now was that also taught to you in your neighborhood....


----------



## LURKER

*MONTE CARLO*


----------



## SQ8

Banglar Lathial said:


> Only "Made in India" products should be posted, no trolling, no off-topic posts. Try to follow the rules.



Inappropriate products are not to be posted.
which includes the items you are showing .
please read the rules on what posts are allowed.


----------



## Dalai Lama

There is another thread like this. 

Personally, I don't think Indians need to prove anything to fools.


----------



## Mujraparty

Banglar Lathial said:


> Are all of you Indians ignorant or uneducated enough to not know that Malaysians (Malays, Chinese and others) do not drink cow urine? Indians in Malaysia are DISTRIBUTING a MADE IN INDIA product, the urine of their "COW-GOD".



u missed ur medication yet again, didn't you..? ...

*MADE IN INDIA*
*Depzac 20**
Generic *Prozac* ..............













*
Cipla is the world's largest manufacturer of antiretroviral drugs.*

Established In 1935 .

Has 31 state-of art manufacturing units

Reaching out to people in over 172 countries.

Ranked No 1 in trade sales amongst 25,000 pharmaceutical companies in India.

Revolutionised HIV/AIDS treatment with the introduction of worlds first triple drug combination at a highly affordable price of less than USD 1 per day.

First company outside USA and Europe to Launch CFC free Inhalers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

EastWest said:


> *^^ EPIC fail !!!*
> 
> Another failed attempt at trolling by madrassah educated Bangladeshi



nothing to do with madrassah here. just pure trolling and causing offense.

I also have madrassah education but I was told that if I dont respect the religion and customs of others then i am actually responsible for disrespecting my own.

his posts are deleted now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Irfan Baloch said:


> nothing to do with madrassah here. just pure trolling and causing offense.
> 
> I also have madrassah education but I was told that if I dont respect the religion and customs of others then i am actually responsible for disrespecting my own.
> 
> his posts are deleted now



Thank you for seeing things as they are.


----------



## DMLA

Some randomly picked youtube videos on different manufacturing sector entities in India (some foreign owned). Will keep updating in future!

Ginning machines (Bhrahmani Fabricators):





Valve Actuators/ Gearboxes (Auma India):





Audi Aurangabad:





Turbocam India (Turbo machinery):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IAC-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rang De

India's Third largest motorcycle manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

McNally Bharat Engineering Company Ltd. (MBE) is one of the leading Engineering Companies in India engaged in providing turnkey solutions in the areas of Power, Steel, Aluminium, Material Handling, Mineral Beneficiation, Pyroprocessing, Pneumatic Handling of powdered materials including fly ash handling and high concentrate disposal, coal washing, port cranes, civic and industrial water supply etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rang De

Engaged in the field of Hi-Tech, precision engineering systems' manufacturing. Products include rocket engines, satellite components etc, for ISRO.




8 year old video but gives you some insights into the company 



























http://www.godrejandboyce.com/godrej/PrecisionSystems/index.aspx?id=21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rang De

Main competitor of companies like Videocon, LG and Samsung in the Indian appliances market



> Godrej Group is one of the largest conglomerates based in Mumbai, India, involved in various industries that include appliances, precision equipment, machine tools, furniture, healthcare, interior solutions, office equipment, food-processing, security, materials handling and industrial storage solutions, construction and information technology. Its products include Locks, access control systems , security systems and safes, typewriters and word processors, rocket launchers, refrigerators and furniture, outsourcing services, machine tools and process equipment, cosmetics and detergents, engineering workstations, medical diagnostics and aerospace equipment, edible oils and chemical, mosquito repellents, car perfumes, chicken and agri-products, material handling equipment like FORKLIFT trucks, stackers, tyre handlers, sweeping machines, access equipments etc. The Group is headed by Adi Godrej and Jamshyd Godrej.


----------



## Rang De

>


some tv commercials 





















BHS by Godrej Efacec Automation & Robotics Ltd.
Godrej Efacec - Automated Storage & Retrieval System - ASRS









forklifts


----------



## BoB's

Havells India Ltd is a billion-dollar-plus electrical equipment company with products ranging from industrial & domestic circuit protection switchgear, cables & wires, motors, fans, power capacitors, compact fluorescent lamps (CFL), luminaries for domestic, commercial & industrial applications, modular switches covering household, commercial and industrial electrical needs, water heater and domestic appliances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Toonz, a major provider of animation to the top US and European producers, is South Asia&#8217;s most admired animation studio and part of the international business conglomerate, Comcraft Group. Toonz client list includes the biggest names in media and entertainment like Marvel, Hallmark, Paramount, Disney, BBC and Cartoon Network.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

Liquid Comics is a digital entertainment company focused on creating original stories to engage global audiences across various media platforms. The company was founded by entrepreneurs, Sharad Devarajan, Gotham Chopra and Suresh Seetharaman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's




----------



## RajeHind

Made in India Royal Enfield New Film


----------



## BoB's

Woodland Worldwide or Woodland is a shoe maker owned and founded by the Aero Group. Woodland commands a network of 350 exclusive stores worldwide. The brand also has a presence in more than 3000 multi-brand outlets in a number of countries. It has production facilities in India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, China, Vietnam, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Macau and Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

BoB's said:


> Woodland Worldwide or Woodland is a shoe maker owned and founded by the Aero Group. Woodland commands a network of 350 exclusive stores worldwide. The brand also has a presence in more than 3000 multi-brand outlets in a number of countries. It has production facilities in India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, China, Vietnam, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Macau and Canada.




They sure did copy timderland.


----------



## BoB's

Sonodyne is an Indian manufacturer of audio loudspeakers. It was founded by Ashok Aiket and later Ashoke Mukherjee, an engineering student from Roorkee University joined Aiket. The company initially produced battery eliminators. In the 1970's, the company released Sonodyne HiFi stereo amplifiers and speakers in Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Incorporated in 1981, Kewal Kiran Clothing Limited today is amongst the few large branded apparel manufacturers in India. The company has sales in Asia, Middle East and CIS. The company designs, manufactures and markets branded jeans, Semi-formal and casual wear for men and women. 

Brands from KKC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's




----------



## BoB's

Samtel Group's journey began in 1973, with a vision to create a world-class organization. Today, Samtel Group is Indias largest integrated manufacturer of a wide range of displays for television, avionics, industrial, medical and professional applications, TV glass, components for displays, machinery and engineering services. The group employs 6000 people in nine world-class factories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Electrotherm Limited is a diversified company with operations in Steel, Power, Electric Vehicles and Renewable Energy. The company is headquartered at Gandhinagar, with manufacturing facilities in Gandhinagar and Kutch in Gujarat, India.





















Yo electric scooters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Greaves Cotton Limited, established in 1859, is one of India's leading and well-diversified engineering companies. It manufactures a wide range of industrial products to meet the requirement of core sectors in India and abroad. The Company's core competencies are in Diesel / Petrol Engines, Gensets, Pumpsets and Construction Equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Eastman brand has presence in domestic market and 21 vehicle manufacturers such as Tata Motors, Mahindra & Mahindra, Ashok Leyland, John-Deere, New Holland, Eicher, TAFE, Hero Honda Motors etc. The Export of Tools is directed towards 27 markets out of India such as Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, Turkey, Panama, Peru, Bulgaria, France, Portugal, Malaysia, Sri Lanka etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Ashok Leyland's Power Solution Business (PSB) group a complete power solutions provider for generating set (DG sets) applications and other special applications that includes earthmoving equipment compressors, cranes, harvestor combines, road sweepers and marine applications.




















Marine





Gas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Ashok Leyland is a commercial vehicle manufacturing company based in Chennai, India. Founded in 1948, the company is one of India's leading manufacturers of commercial vehicles, such as trucks and buses, as well as emergency and military vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

TRF Limited, established in 1962, is part of the Tata Group. Over the last five decades, TRF has emerged as a pioneer in solutions for material handling equipment and processing systems required in the infrastructure development. In quest of rapid growth, TRF has also diversified into automotive applications business


----------



## BoB's

Kemrock Industries & Exports Ltd. manufactures and exports FRP/GRP (Composite) Products for major industrial sectors such as aerospace, defense, renewable energy, wind energy, railways, chemical processing, oil and gas, water and waste water management, infrastructure, construction, electrical and electronics, marine, telecommunications and many more...





















Manufactured composites for HAL HF Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Asia MotorWorks Ltd (AMW) manufactures commercial vehicle, auto components, fully built vehicles and forged components.Founded in 2005, AMW has increased its presence in an increasingly competitive market place through its products and service network spread across the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

The Times Group is the largest media conglomerate in India and is headed by brothers Samir and Vineet Jain. The company has eleven publishing centres, fifteen printing centres, fifty-five sales offices, Over 7000 employees, five dailies, including two of the largest in the country with approx 4.3 million, copies circulated daily, two lead magazines, twenty-nine niche magazines reaching 2468 cities and towns, thirty-two Radio Stations, two Television News Channels, one Television Life Style Channel and turnover in excess of USD 1 billion.

Few brands from Times Group

The Times of India has the largest circulation among all English-language newspapers in the world


----------



## BoB's

Sahajanand Laser Technology Ltd(SLTL) is a leading manufacturer of laser systems for cutting, marking, welding, micro-machining and diamond processing etc in INDIA since 1992. SLT Ltd is an ISO 9001:2000 certified company with more than 450 team members and has 4 manufacturing facilities in INDIA & Germany. SLT Ltd has supplied more than 2000 laser systems & exporting more than 18 countires. It has an international presence in USA, UK, Germany and China. Products with more than 13 patents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Parle Products was founded in 1929 in British India. Parle Products has been India's largest manufacturer of biscuits and confectionery for almost 80 years. Makers of the world's largest selling biscuit, Parle-G, and a host of other very popular brands, the Parle name symbolizes quality, nutrition and great taste. Almost all of our products are market leaders and as recognition of their quality, have won us 111 gold, 26 silver and 4 bronze Monde Selection medals since 1971.

Few brands from parle


----------



## Birbal

You forgot the most important Parle product: glucose biscuits.


----------



## BoB's

For more than 40 years, TAL have designed and build machine tools, material handling systems, test rigs, painting systems, assembly & process lines, robotic welding solutions, fixtures & tooling, fluid power solutions for a wide range of industrial applications and integrated them to deliver complete manufacturing solutions. 


























---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




Birbal said:


> You forgot the most important Parle product: glucose biscuits.



lol check out the 2nd pic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

1. Does India have any national engines of its own design? If yes, what are they?
2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they? 
3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)? 
4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?


----------



## protest

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Does India have any national engines of its own design? If yes, what are they?
> 2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they?
> 3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)?
> 4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?



You'll find out when someone post them. Now shuuuuuuuuu. This is not a request page.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Does India have any national engines of its own design? If yes, what are they?
> 2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they?
> 3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)?
> 4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?



All of your answers are already in this thread..

Anyways

*India successfully tests world's 3rd largest and Asia's largest solid rocket booster
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

PREET AGRO Industries Pvt. Ltd. India's leading manufacturer of Combine Harvesters, Agriculture Tractors & Agricultural implements, started its journey way back in the year 1980.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Sir LurkaLot said:


> All of your answers are already in this thread..
> 
> Anyways
> 
> *India successfully tests world's 3rd largest and Asia's largest solid rocket booster
> *



Read again. 

1. Does India have any national engines of its own design? If yes, what are they?
2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they? 
3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)? 
4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?


1. I was not talking about SLV's but engines used in aircrafts, automobiles and the likes. Is India's space programme completely indigenous or derived from external help?
2. Unanswered. 
3. Unanswered.
4. Unanswered.


The answers may well be in this thread, that is why I asked these questions in this thread. It's not unreasonable to expect the answers from the hundreds of Indians present in this forum to such simple questions on issues that are relevant to this thread.

N.B. Didn't "Kaveri" engine face problems and are being ditched? Didn't India seek French assistance on this engine for its fighter aircrafts? They seem to be in limbo if I am not wrong.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

protest said:


> You'll find out when someone post them. Now shuuuuuuuuu. This is not a request page.



Stop acting like teenagers. These are reasonable questions, anybody who answers them will actually be doing this thread a "favour" because he has the opportunity to post multiple "superlatives" from India in one post with pictures and other evidence.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Banglar Lathial said:


> Read again.
> 
> 1. Does India have any national engines of its own design? If yes, what are they?
> 2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they?
> 3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)?
> 4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?
> 
> 
> 1. I was not talking about SLV's but engines used in aircrafts, automobiles and the likes. Is India's space programme completely indigenous or derived from external help?
> 2. Unanswered.
> 3. Unanswered.
> 4. Unanswered.




And like I said. GO through the thread and you'll find all your answers. Look at some of Bobs post.

Example.












mHawk




_mEagle
_








_Tata DiCor engine
_








_Kaveri and Naval Kaveri.
_


> N.B. Didn't "Kaveri" engine face problems and are being ditched? Didn't India seek French assistance on this engine for its fighter aircrafts? They seem to be in limbo if I am not wrong.



What about the assistance? India used Italian assistance with the propulsion system of it's first Aircraft Carrier, it's not any less Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Sir LurkaLot said:


> And like I said. GO through the thread and you'll find all your answers.



You did not quote this part. This explains why I asked the questions. 



> The answers may well be in this thread, that is why I asked these questions in this thread. It's not unreasonable to expect the answers from the hundreds of Indians present in this forum to such simple questions on issues that are relevant to this thread.



If you dont know or dont want to answer, then dont. If you know the answers, then just post the answers.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> 3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)?




Cochin shipyard has delivered two of India&#8217;s largest double hull Aframax tankers each of 95,000 DWT.

Cochin Shipyard is also the same shipyard making India's first IAC.














> 2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they?













NAL Saras is a prototype.

Hal and Nal are also working on a regional plane..

HAL/NAL Regional Transport Aircraft.RTA-70

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## buddyboyyash

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Does India have any national engines of its own design? If yes, what are they?
> 2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they?
> 3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)?
> 4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?



the "kaveri" engine is well functioning....the PROBLEM with the engine is that its not giving enough thrust to power the LCA....but its successfully working on some of the russian cargo aircrafts operated by indian air force...

i dunno...bt manufacturing does go on of foreign aircrafts in india

i have to research on this but dont have time

Netra, Nishant, Lakshya and maybe a few more which i dont remember...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> 4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?








_DRDO Nishant
_




_Rustom1_






_Lakshya target drone_





_from 1:44 to 3:57 you can see hand thrown UAVs
_









_Rustom H 
_
_In the near future _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Lurka, why are you arguing? This thread is only for information, pictures, videos etc. My questions are very relevant and actually the answers to these questions can only be very informative. If you don't want to answer, then don't. If you do, then do so graciously. There is no need to get your panties/dhoti/whatever else you wear in a twist over simple questions. There is another member who answered as much as he could without getting his panties/dhoti/whatever else he wears in a twist.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Banglar Lathial said:


> Lurka, why are you arguing? This thread is only for information, pictures, videos etc. My questions are very relevant and actually the answers to these questions can only be very informative. If you don't want to answer, then don't. If you do, then do so graciously. There is no need to get your panties/dhoti/whatever else you wear in a twist over simple questions. There is another member who answered as much as he could without getting his panties/dhoti/whatever else he wears in a twist.



What arguing?? I said go back to the other pages. You can find the info.

Now I gave you some of the info and you're getting your turban, C4 attached to your chest, or what ever in a twist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Sir LurkaLot said:


> And like I said. GO through the thread and you'll find all your answers. Look at some of Bobs post.
> 
> Example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mHawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _mEagle
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tata DiCor engine
> _



Thanks. I did some quick research online, this is what I have found. Are they wrong? 
Details Of Tata Motors 2.2L VTT DICOR Engine | MotorBeam - Indian Car Bike News & Reviews


> DICOR Engine
> Agencies involved in development : -
> 
> *AVL Austria* &#8211; Engine Design & Development Consulting
> *Mandle & berger* &#8211; Product ionisation of Alluminium Alloy Cylinder head casting consulting
> *Delphi *&#8211; Fuel Injection Management Consulting
> Name of suppliers for : -
> 
> Block &#8211; Tata Motors Ltd &#8211; Designed in consultation with AVL
> Head &#8211; Tata Motors Ltd &#8211; Designed in consultation with AVL
> Valves &#8211; Engine Valves Ltd
> Crankshaft &#8211; Bharat Forge
> Common rail system &#8211; *Delphi*
> Variable turbo &#8211; *Garrett &#8211; Honeywell*
> Air filters &#8211; Mahale air filters






> _Kaveri and Naval Kaveri.
> _
> 
> 
> What about the assistance? India used Italian assistance with the propulsion system of it's first Aircraft Carrier, it's not any less Indian.




---------- Post added at 05:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------




Sir LurkaLot said:


> What arguing?? I said go back to the other pages. You can find the info.
> 
> Now I gave you some of the info and you're getting your turban, C4 attached to your chest, or what ever in a twist.




This is from your post


> What about the assistance? India used Italian assistance with the propulsion system of it's first Aircraft Carrier, it's not any less Indian.



There is no need to argue. If Indians needed assistance, then mention it. If no assistance was taken, then mention that. If you can answer, answer without any fuss. If you don't want to answer, then don't answer. No need to argue.


----------



## IndoUS

Banglar Lathial said:


> Thanks. I did some quick research online, this is what I have found. Are they wrong?
> Details Of Tata Motors 2.2L VTT DICOR Engine | MotorBeam - Indian Car Bike News & Reviews



That's to get information and understanding into the manufacturing. India has just started to make and develop these things it will take time for self reliance. Almost all countries that are starting out take help. Even the US got help from the German Scientists in its missile program and other programs, yet they still call them their own and US made. The projects above are all Indian with help from foreign manufacturing giants who have better experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

IndoUS said:


> That's to get information and understanding into the manufacturing. India has just started to make and develop these things it will take time for self reliance. Almost all countries that are starting out take help. Even the US got help from the German Scientists in its missile program and other programs, yet they still call them their own and US made. The projects above are all Indian with help from foreign manufacturing giants who have better experience.




I have no interest in arguing in this thread. No excuses are needed because I did not ask for any excuse. I merely asked some questions about India's production of various items, those members that are aware and willing can answer without kicking up a fuss. Some member seemed very eager to kickstart an argument for no reason.


----------



## IndoUS

Banglar Lathial said:


> I have no interest in arguing in this thread. No excuses are needed because I did not ask for any excuse. I merely asked some questions about India's production of various items, those members that are aware and willing can answer without kicking up a fuss. Some member seemed very eager to kickstart an argument for no reason.



Mate I don't see whats the argument, I simply said that these projects get/take assistance from foreign countries that have a better understanding. They help us in problem solving rather than giving us tech.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Thanks. I did some quick research online, this is what I have found. Are they wrong?



If you do more research you'll find out pretty much every major project whether military or not gets some foreign consulting. But so what? India is a 3rd world nation.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

IndoUS said:


> Mate I don't see whats the argument, I simply said that these projects get/take assistance from foreign countries that have a better understanding. They help us in problem solving rather than giving us tech.



I said there is no argument in this thread. That answers it. Continue posting more "Made in India" items.

---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------




Sir LurkaLot said:


> If you do more research you'll find out pretty much every major project whether military or not gets some foreign consulting. But so what? India is a 3rd world nation.



You are arguing further. If I answer your question "But so what?", will not there be an argument in this thread? There is no need to argue. I merely asked 


> 1. Does India have any national engines of its own design? If yes, what are they?
> 2. Does India have any national aircraft of its own design (civilian regional jets)? If yes, what are they?
> 3. What are the heaviest ships built by India (measured by DWT)?
> 4. What UAVs are built and designed by India that are in operation? Specifications?



Taking assistance from foreign countries is different from designing and building an indigenous engine/aircraft/UAV/etc. There is no room for arguments anyway. Continue posting more "Made in India" products.


----------



## BoB's

HHV is a technology driven group fully focused on the design, development of vacuum equipment, solar equipment, vacuum hardware, thin film and optical products, technologically advanced solar modules, and a prime contractor to execute large in size vacuum technology based custom projects.Established in 1965 at Bangalore as a specialized enterprise to develop Indian self-reliance in high vacuum technology, HHV has now grown into a multi-location, multi-product group of companies involved in the design, development and manufacture of off-the-shelf and customized equipment and products in the fields of Vacuum Technology, Solar Photovoltaic Energy and Thin Films. HHV is ranked among the global leaders in vacuum hardware and has an international market spread for its solar photovoltaic energy products. The group is particularly strong and competitive in executing large, and highly sophisticated customized systems to exacting specifications utilizing vacuum technology.

Few vaccum technology products


----------



## EastWest

i know people like him..who cant digest success of others...and will try to find some small point which he thinks is negetive and even then he will not say anything directly ..only like something 'Iam just pointing out this'..

For ur kind information: Airbus and Boeing get many of the components of their planes designed and manufactured in other countries..that does not mean they are any less french or American

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

Banglar Lathial said:


> Taking assistance from foreign countries is different from designing and building an indigenous engine/aircraft/UAV/etc. There is no room for arguments anyway. Continue posting more "Made in India" products.



The world considers these Made in India products..does not matter if some low life loser thinks they are not...


----------



## BoB's

Solar film and modules manufacturing equipment from HHV


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Banglar Lathial said:


> Taking assistance from foreign countries is different from designing and building an indigenous engine/aircraft/UAV/etc. There is no room for arguments anyway. Continue posting more "Made in India" products.



If taking assistance or consulting from other techincally advanced nations somehow makes it un-indigenous, then many countries aircrafts,UAVs,Engines,etc aren't their own.

Turkish Altay tank gets assistance and consulting from outside nations, is it now not Turkish?

Griphen uses tech outside of Sweden, is it not Swedish now???


You make it sound like Kaveri, Tejas, etc are just TOT.. When they ran into problems they can't fix, they did call consultants like France who have been doing this forever.

Get rid of your Crab mentality.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crab_mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Sir LurkaLot said:


> If taking assistance or consulting from other techincally advanced nations somehow make it un-indigenous, then many countries aircrafts,UAVs,Engines,etc aren't their own.
> 
> Turkish Altay tank gets assistance and consulting from outside nations, is it now not Turkish?
> 
> Griphen uses tech from outside Sweden, is it not Swedish now???
> 
> 
> You make it sound like Kaveri, Tejas, etc are just TOT.. When they ran into problems they can't fix, they did call consultants like France who have been doing this forever.




My earlier response


> Taking assistance from foreign countries is different from designing and building an indigenous engine/aircraft/UAV/etc. There is no room for arguments anyway. Continue posting more "Made in India" products.



Keep thread on track.

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------




EastWest said:


> The world considers these Made in India products..does not matter if some low life loser thinks they are not...



Continue posting these "Made in India" products and what some "high life loser" thinks about them, if that is what you are good at. I have no interest in arguing. I merely asked some questions on products "Made in India", and got some answers. That closes that topic, go back to posting "Made in India" items. It's your country.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Brush your shoulders off, cause crabs gonna be crabs.


----------



## EastWest

Banglar Lathial said:


> My earlier response
> 
> 
> Keep thread on track.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue posting these "Made in India" products and what some "high life loser" thinks about them, if that is what you are good at. I have no interest in arguing. I merely asked some questions on products "Made in India", and got some answers. That closes that topic, go back to posting "Made in India" items. It's your country.



If u have no interest in arguing why are u still lurking on this thread??

Let me tell u why..some people have pathological inability to stop himself from $hitting whenever wherever they see something good going on...
As i said this is common ailment seen in people having inferiority complex...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Vaccum pupms from HHV


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Rajshree Coastguard ship, besides one of the ships in the Stealth Kamorta class corvette Class. Both made in Kolkota.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamorta_class_corvette


----------



## BoB's

TI Cycles was established by the Murugappa Group in the year 1949, in collaboration with Tube Investments, UK. The first Hercules bicycle rolled out in 1951. Three more brands were added to the portfolio - Phillips in 1959, BSA in 1964 and Montra in 2011. TI Cycles has the capacity to manufacture 4 million cycles a year at 3 plants across India - Chennai in the South, Nasik in the West and Noida in the North. This is supported by 4 zonal offices and 4 warehouses across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Banglar Lathial said:


> DICOR Engine
> Agencies involved in development : -
> 
> AVL Austria  Engine Design & Development Consulting
> Mandle & berger  Product ionisation of Alluminium Alloy Cylinder head casting consulting
> Delphi  Fuel Injection Management Consulting
> Name of suppliers for : -
> 
> Block  Tata Motors Ltd  Designed in consultation with AVL
> Head  Tata Motors Ltd  Designed in consultation with AVL
> Valves  Engine Valves Ltd
> Crankshaft  Bharat Forge
> Common rail system  Delphi
> Variable turbo  Garrett  Honeywell
> Air filters  Mahale air filters


Common Rail Diesel Engine systems are mostly provided by Bosch,Denso,Delphi like injector's,ECU,valves 
AVL is consultation firm Royal Enfield also have AVL optimized engines....take a look at their client list.

The rest of it is mainly done to keep the costs down because most of the car manufactures don't make all the components,they follow a process followed called Lean Manufacturing.


----------



## BoB's

BPL has served the medical community for over 4 decades. Since 1967, our high standards of product performance has made us the No.1 choice of hospitals, clinics and practicing physicians across the country. Our range of products includes Electrocardiographs, Patient Monitors, Defibrillators, Central Nursing Stations, Stress Test Systems, Oxygenerators, Ultrasound Scanners, Colposcopes, Foetal Monitors, Foetal Dopplers and X-Rays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redhat

Banglar Lathial said:


> I said there is no argument in this thread. That answers it. Continue posting more "Made in India" items.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking assistance from foreign countries is different from designing and building an indigenous engine/aircraft/UAV/etc. There is no room for arguments anyway. Continue posting more "Made in India" products.


 
Please list some countries ,particularly in Asia, which made everything from their own research ,without taking assistance from others ,and without stealing/copying/reverse engineering.


----------



## BoB's

Dishtv is Asia's largest DTH company. Dishtv is India&#8217;s first direct to home (DTH) entertainment service. By digitalizing Indian entertainment, this enterprise brought best television viewing technology to the living room. It not only transmits high quality programmes through satellite; but also gives a complete control of selecting channels and paying for them.

dishtv uses INSAT and NSS-6 satellites to broadcast programmes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Onida is an electronics brand, based in India. It was established as "MIRC Electronics" in 1981. ONIDA came out with the famous caption 'Neighbour's envy, Owner's Pride', another popular theme of the ads was a devil complete with horns and tail in the 1980s. The devil was replaced by a married couple- Siddharth and Ritu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Blue Star is India's largest central airconditioning company. It fulfils the airconditioning needs of a large number of corporate, commercial and residential customers and has also established leadership in the field of commercial refrigeration equipment ranging from water coolers to cold storages. The Company also offers comprehensive Electrical Contracting and Plumbing & Fire Fighting Services. Blue Star's other businesses include marketing and maintenance of hi-tech professional electronic and industrial products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Rane group incorporated in 1959.Serves a variety of industry segments: Passenger Cars, Multi Utility Vehicles, Light Commercial Vehicles, Medium & Heavy Commercial Vehicles, Farm Tractors, Three-wheelers, Two-wheelers and Stationary Engines.

 Engine Valves Ltd (flagship company of Rane)
















Export Destinations






Chennai facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Moser Baer Solar Limited (MBSL) is a subsidiary of MBIL. MBSL&#8217;s manufacturing subsidiary is Moser Baer Photo Voltaic Ltd (MBPV).
It was India's 2nd largest solar power company. 

Current production capacity of 170 MW Crystalline Cells, 150 MW Crystalline Modules, and 50 MW Thin Films.











World's largest thin film solar pv module






Solar farms in U.K. and Italy











Roof mounted in France






For more pics Moser Baer Solar Limited - Installations - Roof Mounted


----------



## BoB's

Hindustan National Glass & Industries Ltd is the largest container glass packing solutions provider in India occupying nearly 55% market share. HNG was founded by Mr. C K Somany in 1946 following the commissioning of India&#8217;s first fully automated glass manufacturing plant at Rishra (near Kolkata). At present, it is the key player in India&#8217;s container glass industry with a pan India presence and its plants located at Rishra, Bahadurgarh, Rishikesh, Neemrana, Nashik and Puducherry. HNG has captured a large share of the Indian market and also has an increasingly satisfied client base in more than 23 countries. 






Major Clients


----------



## BoB's

VIP Industries Ltd is World's 2nd largest and Asia&#8217;s largest luggage maker based in Mumbai Maharashtra, India. Established in 1971, VIP Industries Limited is the flagship company of the Dilip G Piramal Group. Since its inception, VIP luggage has sold over 60million pieces around the world and has today become an epic brand synonymous with the word &#8220;travel &#8221; in India.

Brands from VIP


----------



## BoB's

Established in 1967 and based in New Delhi, India, Sterco is a well established manufacturer and a supplier of repute for Power Electronic equipments to Government as well as private entities. It has evolved as a pioneering company engaged in complete in-house manufacturing of an array of products including A.C. Arc Welders, DC welding Rectifiers, Servo Voltage Stabilizers, Rocker Arm Spot Welders, Butt Welders, Band Saw/Strip Butt Welders, Brazing Machines, Electroplating Rectifiers, Heating/Annealing Transformers and all types of welding accessories.


----------



## BoB's

The Coca-Cola Company re-entered India through its wholly owned subsidiary, Coca-Cola India Private Limited and re-launched Coca-Cola in 1993 after the opening up of the Indian economy to foreign investments in 1991.

Brands from India
















Defunct

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Chittranjan Locomotive Works is an electric locomotive manufacturer based in India, one of the largest manufacturers in the world. Founded in 1947 the company is named after the Indian freedom-fighter Chittaranjan Das. The manufacturing unit was established at a place close to the Mihijam railway station in Barddhaman district, in the state of West Bengal.


----------



## BoB's

Founded in 1961, the DLW rolled out its first locomotive three years later, on January 3, 1964. Diesel Locomotive Works (DLW) in Varanasi, India, is a production unit owned by Indian Railways, that manufactures diesel-electric locomotives and its spare parts. It is the largest diesel-electric locomotive manufacturer in India..


----------



## BoB's

Established in 1986, the Rail Coach Factory (RCF) was the second coach manufacturing unit of Indian Railways. Its foundation stone was laid by the then Prime Minister of India Mr. Rajiv Gandhi. It has manufactured around 16,000 passenger coaches of 51 different types including self propelled passenger vehicle.


----------



## BoB's

Shyam Telecom is a leading global telecom equipment manufacturer supplying innovative indoor and outdoor wireless signal enhancement solutions for more than 100 networks on five continents. The company designs and manufactures cost effective RF repeaters, optical distributed antenna solutions, IP cellular backhaul systems and signal enhancement accessories that enable mobile operators, real estate developers, neutral-host providers and businesses to provide seamless wireless coverage within their networks.

Shyam Telecom has been manufacturing RF and fiber equipments for over 30 years, enabling reliable mobile communication for SMR, US Cellular, GSM 900, DCS 1800, CDMA, PCS, iDEN®, UMTS, AWS and Public Safety


----------



## bobthebuilder

Can anyone tell any made in India led torches. Most torches available are chinese made.Their efficiency(brightness) gets reduced after 1 month.


----------



## BoB's

Established in 1981, Automotive Axles Limited (AAL) is a joint venture of Kalyani Group and Meritor Inc., USA (formerly the automotive division of Rockwell International Corporation). With manufacturing facilities located at Mysore, the company is currently the largest independent manufacturer of Rear Drive Axle Assemblies in the country. Over the years, AAL has developed an impressive domestic OEM clientele that includes Ashok Leyland, Tata Motors, Asia MotorWorks, Vehicle Factory-Jabalpur, BEML, Man Force Trucks Pvt. Ltd., Mahindra Navistar, Volvo India and SML Isuzu Ltd., VE Commercial Vehicles, Corona Bus Mfrs., and Godrej. AAL exports axle parts to USA, France, Italy, China, Brazil, and Australia.


----------



## BoB's

bobthebuilder said:


> Can anyone tell any made in India led torches. Most torches available are chinese made.Their efficiency(brightness) gets reduced after 1 month.



Go for Eveready(Eveready : Businesses : Flashlights : UltraLED Torches) or nippo(::Nippo::)


----------



## buddyboyyash

is suzlon already mentioned??


----------



## Holmes

IR is making a new coach factory in Palaghat District, Kerala.
They also export these coaches to other countries.


----------



## BoB's

buddyboyyash said:


> is suzlon already mentioned??


Yes it was mentioned


----------



## BoB's

MICROTEK INTERNATIONAL PVT. LTD., is the country's Largest Power Products manufacturer having products like Line Interactive UPS, ONLINE UPS, DIGITAL & SINEWAVE INVERTERS/UPS EB/UPS E²/UPS 24x7. MICROTEK products have received worldwide acceptance because of its quality & reliability and are exported to many countries. No wonder the products carry many quality approvals.


----------



## cloud_9

Keep them rolling brah!




Microtek used to assemble computers also and they were considered the best.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Quick Heal Technologies is India&#8217;s leading provider of Internet Security tools and is a leader in Anti-Virus Technology in India. A privately held company, Quick Heal Technologies was founded in 1993 and has been actively involved in Research and Development of anti-virus software since then. Quick Heal Technologies has established Quick Heal product family as industry benchmark for computer security. Serving millions of users worldwide, Quick Heal Technologies employs more than 450 people in 22 branch offices and is headquartered at Pune, India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Force Motors is an Indian manufacturer of three-wheelers, multi-utility and cross country vehicles, light commercial vehicles, tractors, buses and now heavy commercial vehicles. The company was founded in 1958 by N.K.Firodia. Abhay N. Firodia is the Chairman and Prasan Firodia is Managing Director.


----------



## BoB's

Amtek Auto Group, comprised of Amtek Auto, Amtek India and Ahmednagar Forgings, is one of the largest integrated component manufacturers in India, with a strong global presence. It has 43 world class manufacturing facilities located in India (39) and Europe (4). With the infrastructure and technology platform developed over 25 years, the Group is well positioned in the Indian Auto and Non-Auto component markets.


----------



## cloud_9

Repost.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Bharat forge was previously mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Bharat Gears Ltd. (BGL) is one of the world leaders in gears technology and India's largest gear manufacturer. We at BGL bring to you the finest in gear and transmission technology. Our delivery expands to nations across Europe, USA, Mexico and Asia. BGL is a major global supplier of automotive gears and heat treatment furnaces. The company manufactures a wide range of Ring Gears and Pinions, Transmission Gears and Shafts, Differential Gears, Gear Boxes majorly for the automotive industry.


----------



## BoB's

Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) is a state-owned electronics company with about nine factories, and few regional offices in India. It is owned by the Indian Government & primarily manufactures advanced electronic products for the Indian Armed Forces.BEL is one of the eight PSUs under Ministry of Defence, Government Of India.

Mobile comunications tower






Rohini radar






Weapon Locating Radar





Rajendra radar






Samyukta electronic warfare system







Weapon Locating Radar(short range)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL) ) is one of India's manufacturer of munitions and missile systems. It was founded in 1970 in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh.

Agni series missiles






Prithivi series missiles






Hybrid and K series missiles






Surface to air missiles






Anti tank missiles






Air to air missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Missiles for MBRL SYSTEMS 






Exo and Endoatmospheric Anti-ballistic missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Indian Ordnance Factories is the oldest and largest industrial setup which functions under the Department of Defence Production of the Ministry of Defence. The ordnance factories form an integrated base for indigenous production of defence hardware and equipment, with the primary objective of self reliance in equipping the armed forces with state of the art battlefield equipments.

HEAVY VEHICLE FACTORY

MBT Arjun 






BLT Arjun






AFFS






Namica






Engineer recce vehicle






Bhim
Development stage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

International Tractors Limited, manufacturer of Sonalika Farm Equipment and Tractors under the brand name 'Sonalika' has taken the same spirit forward not only in India but to over 70 countries across the world and has become a name to reckon with. Incorporated in 1969 to accomplish newer heights of success, Sonalika Group has come a long way. Today the group is among the top three tractor manufacturers of India and provides a complete product line including tractors, multi-utility vehicles, engines, farm machinery attachments, diesel gensets, auto components and pick & carry cranes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

ELGI is today, the market leader and Asia's largest manufacturer of air compressors and automobile service station equipment. ELGI's products are used in a wide range of applications in areas ranging from mining, transport, pharmaceuticals, power, oil, railways, chemicals, textiles, printing to ship building, paper, electronics, telecommunications, medical, food & beverages and plastics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

ATS ELGI is a leading manufacturer and distributor of automotive service equipment in India. ATS ELGI offers the widest range of garage equipment in the country, thereby earning the tag of a one-stop-shop solution for customers. Our products bear the hallmark of quality, innovation and efficiency. ATS ELGI is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Elgi Equipments Ltd. ATS ELGI has steadily grown to capture a large portion of the market share in India. The company manufactures or deals in nearly 35 equipment and over 150 tools and accessories. ATS ELGI services customers across India and in several other countries through a network of 13 branches and over 65 dealers.


----------



## BoB's

Banco Products (India) Ltd. was founded in 1961, with the purpose to design and manufacture Radiators and Gaskets as an import substitute for the Indian OEM Industry, Railways and Defense Sector. We are one of the leading manufacturers and suppliers of OE for commercial vehicles, passenger vehicles and industrial products. We supply to most of the OEMs within India and have a ongoing supplier relationships with both Indian OEMs as well as for Indian affliates of Japanese/European MNC for many of their future projects.


----------



## BoB's

Pricol is a part of pricol group. Manufacture and exports of automotive instruments and precision engineering products. It has six manufacturing facilities featuring 2000 product variants with a global presence in 45 countries. 


























Customers


----------



## BoB's

Zebronics is a 15-year-old Computer Hardware & Peripherals company, headquartered at Chennai. Over the years brand "ZEBRONICS" has grown into one of the leading & most trusted brand names in Computer Hardware & Peripherals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Camlin Ltd. is an Indian stationery company based in Mumbai, India. Camlin manufactures art materials, marker pens, fountain pens, inks, pencils, and other stationery products. The company is well-known for its "Camel" fountain pen ink and "Camlin" fountain pens in India. Camlin started operations as "Dandekar & Co." with "Horse Brand" Ink powders and tablets in 1931, and shortly started producing "Camel ink" for fountain pens. It was incorporated as a private company in 1946, and was converted into a public limited company in 1988.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Halwa

*Wipro unveils India's slimmest ultrabook
*






Wipro has unveiled "India's first and slimmest ultra book" targeting retail and enterprise customers in the domestic market. 

Powered by the second generation Intel core i5 processors and 11.6-inch LED high definition (HD) display, the 14-inch e.go Aero Ultrabook weighs in at 1.7 kg. It features 4 gigabyte (GB) RAM and 500GB hard disk. The e.go comes pre-loaded with Windows 7 and MS Office Starter Edition. 

The notebooks is available in three ranges - Aero Alpha, Aero Book and Aero Ultra - priced between Rs.39,000 and Rs.49,000 for different configurations.

As an efficient, optimal and light notebook, Aero Alpha notebook is designed for everyday workloads, while Aero Book is for those who value style and substance and Aero Ultra is ideal for those wanting to be always connected and have mobility on the go. 

Though global original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) have already launched similar ultrabooks worldwide, Wipro is betting on the underlying potential for its version of ultrabook.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

In 1956 Enfield of India started assembling Bullet motorcycles under licence from UK components, and by 1962 were manufacturing complete bikes. Enfield of India bought the rights to use the Royal Enfield name in 1995. Royal Enfield production, based in Chennai, continues and Royal Enfield is now the oldest motorcycle brand in the world still in production with the Bullet model enjoying the longest motorcycle production run of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Nice pictures. Keep continue. Also things which i like made in India is the Bollywood growth. People around the world like it very much and it is one of the central slice which generates lot of income.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

ACL-Apollo Computing Laboratories (P) Ltd., established in 1992 at Hyderabad has been involved in the Manufacturing of Electronic Systems in the domain of embedded computing for the National Programmes of AGNI-II, LCA, Torpedoes, Space & Remote Sensing. Parallelly, specialised products have been designed & developed by ACL in these areas and are being widely used in the Defence & Aerospace sectors.


----------



## BoB's

Walchandnagar Industries Limited (WIL founded in 1908) is a heavy engineering products and EP&C services company, based in Mumbai, India. Walchandnagar Industries was founded by Walchand Hirachand Doshi. WIL was subject to sanctions by the United States following Pokhran-II for its involvement in India's nuclear and space programs. The sanctions were dropped in 2001. 

The systems for the steam turbines integrated with the nuclear reactor of India's first indigenously developed Arihant class submarines were supplied by Walchandnagar Industries. 

In the Aerospace sector, WIL supplies flight motor casings, nozzles, heat shields, etc. for various stages of space launch vehicles.

WIL builds high speed transmission and propulsion systems for industrial and marine applications.

Nozzle divergent for PSLV/GSLV






Gearbox for frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Dabur (Dabur India Ltd. founded 1884) is World's largest Ayurvedic medicine manufacturer. Dabur's Ayurvedic Specialities Division has over 260 medicines for treating a range of ailments and body conditions-from common cold to chronic paralysis.

Few brands from Dabur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

GEI Industrial Systems Ltd was established in the year 1970 in the city of Bhopal in the Central Indian State of Madhya Pradesh. GEI is today one of the leading Engineering and Manufacturing Company dealing with heat transfer equipments with a major thrust in Air Cooled Heat Exchangers and Air Cooled Steam Condensers.


----------



## BoB's

Tribhovandas Bhimji Zaveri Ltd. (TBZ) is a noted Indian jeweller and jewellery retail chain based in Mumbai, India. Established in 1864 by Tribhovandas Bhimji Zaveri in Zaveri Bazaar, the jewellery district of Mumbai, it was subsequently headed by his son, Gopaldas Tribhovandas Zaveri, and now Shrikant Zaveri, is the present Chairman and Managing Director of the group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Eicher Motors is a commercial vehicle manufacturer in India. The company's origins date back to 1948, when Goodearth Company was established for the distribution and service of imported tractors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

We, Gujarat Apollo Industries Ltd. are the leading & pioneer Manufacturer Exporters of Road Construction Equipments in India. Incorporated in 1967; today Gujarat Apollo Industries is a Public Limited company holding a consolidated position in the Road Construction Industry with the wide range of its Equipments. Apollo, as it is more popularly known, has products of Superlative Quality conforming to the expectations of both the domestic and the international market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Kabra Extrusiontechnik Ltd (KET), a part of Kolsite group is a leading manufacturer of Plastic extrusion machinery in India. KET offers a wide range of hi-tech single and twin screw extrusion lines for pipes, profiles, pellets, teleduct and mono & multilayer blown films plants. The company has over four decades of rich experience in plastics industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Established in the year 1972 by its founder Mr. S. M. Shah, Manugraph India Ltd., is Indias largest manufacturer of web offset presses. It is the first Indian company to have achieved a breakthrough in exporting Made in India printing machines to advanced countries such as Germany, France, UK & USA as early as in 1994-95.  In India, Manugraph ranks as Numero Uno in the manufacture of web offset presses. With a whopping 60% market share and quality presses ranging in speeds from 35,000 - 70,000 copies per hour, Manugraph presses are present in nearly all major publication houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God of Death

*My favorite Woodland shoes from India*


----------



## kingkobra

^^already posted buddy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

MapmyIndia is India's leader in premium quality digital map and data, GPS, location-based services (LBS), GIS and location-based business intelligence solutions. 'MapmyIndia Navigator' - India's largest selling in-car GPS navigation device, sells through over 2200 outlets in 50 cities and online. MapmyIndia also provides, to over 600+ leading public sector and enterprise customers across every vertical, solutions which utilize location to enable their business and functioning.


----------



## BoB's

Britannia Industries Limited is an Indian food-products corporation based in Kolkata, West Bengal, India. It is famous for its Britannia and Tiger brands of biscuit, which are popular throughout the country. Britannia has an estimated 38% market share. The Company's principal activity is the manufacture and sale of biscuits, bread, rusk, cakes and dairy products.


----------



## BoB's

V-Guard Industries Ltd is a major electrical appliances manufacturer in India, and the largest in the state of Kerala with an annual turnover of INR 7 billion. It manufactures voltage stabilizers, wiring cables, electric pumps, electric motors, geysers, solar water heaters, electric fans and UPSs. It was founded in 1977 by Kochouseph Chittilappilly as a small voltage stabilizer manufacturing unit.


----------



## BoB's

Hi-Tech Robotic Systemz Limited develops and deploys leading-edge robotics, computer/machine vision and Artificial Intelligence solutions as one of Indias first mobile robotics and AI company. Hi-Tech Robotic Systemz is a part of the Hi-Tech Group - a USD 125 Million multidimensional group of companies with over 2 decades of experience in the Indian and international markets. With a staff strength of over 1700 people and still growing  this is an organization driven by passion, innovation and technology.


----------



## Splurgenxs

*BSNL *
&
*Pantel Technologies Pvt. Ltd*






*13000INR*





*10000INR*






*Just--3200INR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Incorporated in the year 1995, Zicom is a pioneer in the field of Electronic Security in India. With a history of offering high quality products and solutions to the most complex projects in the country. We offers a wide array of products and solutions which are state-of-the-art, reliable and high quality - CCTV Surveillance System, Access Control System, Fire Alarm System, Multi-Apartment Video Door Phones, Alarm System, Fingerprint Locks, Video Door Phones and Telecom Tower Security.


----------



## BoB's

BULL is a part of 50 years' old Engineering group. It is the largest selling tractor attachment manufacturer in India. It is recognized as an In-house R&D unit by Ministry of Science and Technology.


----------



## BoB's

Tata Consultancy Services Limited (TCS) is a global IT services, business solutions and outsourcing company headquartered in Mumbai, India and a subsidiary of the Tata Group conglomerate. It is Asia's largest software company. It is the largest technology service company in India by revenue and market capitalization. TCS has 142 offices across over 47 countries and generates around 30 per cent of India's IT exports. It's revenue is around US$8.5 billion.







Few products














TCS headquarters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

An industry leader in aluminium and copper, Hindalco Industries Limited, the metals flagship company of the Aditya Birla Group is the world's largest aluminium rolling company and one of the biggest producers of primary aluminium in Asia. Its copper smelter is the world&#8217;s largest custom smelter at a single location. The acquisition of Novelis Inc. in 2007 positioned us among the top five aluminium majors worldwide and the largest vertically integrated aluminium company in India.

Brands under Hindalco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Rajoo was established in 1984 and is a market leader in blown film lines, sheet lines and thermoformers in the India. Is in a position of leadership amongst Asian manufacturers of similar equipment. A sought-after name in global markets &#8211; exports accounting to over 50% of sales is indicative. While installations are spread across 52 countries, installations in Germany, Spain and U.K standout as acceptance by the most stringent and developed markets of the world. It manufacturers Mono and multilayer blown films lines, Mono & multilayer sheet lines, Thermoforming & vacuum forming machines, PP non woven fabric making machine, Foam extrusion systems ( chemical and physical), Pipe plants and Drip Irrigation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

ISGEC ( Indian Sugar and General Engineering Corporation) is an Indian multinational boilers, Process plant, Sugar plant and agricultural equipment company headquartered in Noida, India. It is one of Asia's largest Sugar Plant Machinery producers. It produces various types of machines, including ("boilers"), Steel casting, Presses and Sugar Machinery. It has its manufacturing unit in Yamuna Nagar, Noida, Muzaffarnagar, Dahej and its products are sold in over 66 countries.

Presses





















Process Equipment






Sugar plant machinery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Ranbaxy Laboratories Limited is 2nd largest Indian pharmaceutical company that was incorporated in India in 1961. The company went public in 1973 and Japanese pharmaceutical company Daiichi Sankyo gained majority control in 2008. Ranbaxy exports its products to 125 countries with ground operations in 46 and manufacturing facilities in seven countries.


----------



## BoB's

Serum Institute of India (2nd largest biotech company in India) is a manufacturer of Immunobiological including vaccines in India. The company is managed by the Poonawalla group- fully owned by Cyrus Poonawalla. The company is the fifth biggest vaccinemaker by volume, the top four being GlaxoSmithKline, Sanofi-Aventis, Merck and Novartis. Half the children in the world are immunized by vaccines made by the company, which is the world's biggest maker of measles and DTP vaccines.


----------



## BoB's

The Material Handling Solutions division of TIL(established in 1950) is engaged in manufacture and marketing of a comprehensive range of state-of &#8211;the &#8211;art material handling equipment and lifting solutions with integrated customer support. TIL&#8217;s plant at Kolkata is the only purpose built mobile crane manufacturing facility in India. The plant is a fully integrated facility and is certified under ISO 9000:2000 and EN 729 international standards. TIL and its subsidiaries are well connected with a vast network over 60 branches and area offices to ensuring maximum coverage.


----------



## BoB's

Tanishq is a prominent jewellery brand of India. It pioneered the concept of branded jewellery and ornaments in India. It is a division of Titan Industries Limited, a company promoted by the Tata Group, one of India's largest conglomerates. Tanishq has an exquisite range of gold, gems and diamonds jewellery. It is the largest and fastest growing jewellery brand in India. Tanishq started in 1995 and challenged the established family jeweller system prevalent in India.


----------



## BoB's

&#8220;ADD&#8221; is a name synonymous to premium quality writing instruments in India and Sub-continent. ADD Corporation Limited was set up in 1987 with a clear vision to become a leader in writing technology. From the humble beginnings, the company has grown into one of India's leading manufacturer of Writing Instruments. This phenomenal progress has seen many landmark moments over 2 decades. ADD Corporation Ltd. a flagship company of the ADD Group spells the success story of the Writing Instruments. Based on sound human values and principles, following ethical practices and by using state &#8211; of the art technology, ADD has pioneered in Gel Ink pens in India and quickly followed it with ball pens, roller pens and utility products like markers, highlighters, e.t.c.


----------



## BoB's

The Escorts Group is one of the highly diversified engineering conglomerates located in Faridabad, Haryana, India. Escorts Construction Equipment Limited (ECEL) was established in 1970 as the Yellow Line. ECEL builds forklifts, cranes, backhoes, and excavators, to name a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Successfully completed listing of over 150 companies

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kingofkings

You're the only guy I hav seen posting with this patience


----------



## BoB's

kingofkings said:


> You're the only guy I hav seen posting with this patience



Got to say I got bored many times but as a mechanical student it will be good thing to gain some knowledge about Indian engineering companies(i.e., all my posts mainly contain engineering companies)


----------



## BoB's

Established in the year 1972, we, &#8220;Solid India Limited&#8221; are a prominent manufacturer, supplier and exporter of Road Construction Equipment. These equipment are highly appreciated in the market for their attributes such as longer functional life, sturdy construction, excellent performance and other outstanding features. Before delivery, our equipment are also examined stringently to ensure their flawlessness. Kuwait, Israel, Afghanistan, Turkey and Algeria are some of the major markets where we export our products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

The Raymond Group was incorporated in 1925 and within a span of a few years, transformed from being an Indian textile major to a global conglomerate. In our endeavor to keep nurturing quality and leadership, we always choose the path untaken - from being the first in 1959 to introduce a polywool blend in India to creating the world's finest suiting fabric the Super 240s made from the superfine 11.6 micron wool. Today, the Raymond group is vertically and horizontally integrated to provide customers total textile solutions. Few companies globally have such a diverse product range of nearly 20,000 varieties of worsted suiting to cater to customers across age groups, occasions and styles.

Few brands of Raymond

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

Dude....i gotta hand it to you..... you're the only contributor to this thread.....

Kudos to your patience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

SUBROS is India's leading Automobile Airconditioning Company, in Technical Collaboration with Denso, Japan. The company has grown from a capacity of 15,000 AC units in 1985 comprising of largely an assembly operation, into the largest and only integrated manufacturing unit in India for Auto Air Conditioning systems. Subros has three manufacturing plants at Noida, Manesar and Pune with an annual capacity of 1 Million AC Kits per annum. As part of its expansion plan, two new plants are coming up at Sanand and Chennai respectively

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Cosco India Ltd., established in 1980, is a public limited company with Golden Status Export House certificate listed on the stock exchanges in India. It is a leader in sports goods in India having a very strong image and reputation in the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Indosolar Limited is the leading Indian manufacturer of solar photovoltaic cells. Located in Greater Noida, Uttar Pradesh, India the facility is 55km from New Delhi International Airport. Indosolar, a 300000 square feet institute accommodating up to four production lines, is a unique facility in the rapidly developing Indian economic landscape. Current manufacturing capacity is 360 MWp with an average efficiency rating of 16+%, peaking at 17.2%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Looks like all my photobucket pics are messed up hmm.... no problem I will upgrade my account tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Some foreign brands owned(subsidiary) by Indian automobile companies.






Land rover plant in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Yep fixed my photobucket problem. I will post about more Indian companies later right now I am busy with something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> From left to right: INSAT-4CR undergoing solar panel deployment test, NSAT-4CR being Encapsulated in heatshield, INSAT-4CR being Integrated with Payload Adapter, Nozzle end segment being stacked.






















> From left to right: L40 strapons undergoing Preparation, Encapsulated Assembly being stacked on cryo stage, GSLV-F04 stacked upto Stage 2, View of fully integrated GSLV at Assembly building

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_View of the CartoSat-2A spacecraft undergoing prelaunch tests (image credit: ISRO)
_



> Cartosat-2A is an Earth observation satellite in a sun-synchronous orbit. The satellite is the thirteenth satellite in the Indian Remote Sensing (IRS) satellite series to be built, launched and maintained by the Indian Space Research Organisation. It was launched by the Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle - C9 on April 28, 2008







_Beware ! Cartosat-2B is watching you
_


> India's advanced, high-resolution remote-sensing satellite Cartosat-2B would be launched July 12 at 9.23 am from the Sriharikota spaceport in Andhra Pradesh, giving a boost to the country's infrastructure and urban planning.










> RISAT (Radar Imaging Satellite) is a series of Indian radar imaging reconnaissance satellites built by ISRO. They provide all-weather surveillance using synthetic aperture radars (SAR).
> The RISAT series are the first all-weather earth observation satellites from ISRO. Previous Indian observation satellites relied primarily on optical and spectral sensors which were hampered by cloud cover.
> After the November 26, 2008 Mumbai attacks, the launch plan was modified to launch RISAT-2 before RISAT-1, since the indigenous C-band SAR to be used for RISAT-1 was not ready. RISAT-2 used an Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) X-band SAR sensor similar to the one employed on TecSAR.















> Resourcesat-2 is a follow on mission to Resourcesat-1 and and the eighteenth Remote Sensing satellite built by ISRO.RESOURCESAT-2 is intended to continue the remote sensing data services to global users provided by RESOURCESAT-1, and to provide data with enhanced multispectral and spatial coverage as well. Compared to Resourcesat-1, LISS-4 multispectral swath has been enhanced from 23 km to 70 km based on user needs. Suitable changes including miniaturization in payload electronics have been incorporated in Resourcesat-2. Resourcesat-2 along with Youthsat and X-Sat (Singapore) was launched on PSLV-C16 on 20 April 2011.














> GSAT-12 is communication satellite developed by the Indian Space Research Organisation, as part of INSAT system. GSAT-12 had been launched on July 15th , 2011. The satellite had been injected by PSLV-C17 into sub-Geosynchronous Transfer Orbit of 284 km perigee and an apogee of 21000 km and later be transferred to Geostationary orbit of 36000km by a series of maneuvers using on board Liquid engine motors. The launch had taken place from Satish Dhawan Space Centre in Sriharikota.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Chandrayaan-1 was India's first unmanned lunar probe. It was launched by the Indian Space Research Organisation in October 2008, and operated until August 2009. The mission included a lunar orbiter and an impactor. India launched the spacecraft with a modified version of the PSLV, PSLV C11 on 22 October 2008 from Satish Dhawan Space Centre, Sriharikota, Nellore District, Andhra Pradesh, about 80 km north of Chennai, at 06:22 IST (00:52 UTC). Former prime minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee announced the project on course in his Independence Day speech on 15 August 2003. The mission was a major boost to India's space program, as India researched and developed its own technology in order to explore the Moon. The vehicle was successfully inserted into lunar orbit on 8 November 2008.
> On 14 November 2008, the Moon Impact Probe separated from the Chandrayaan orbiter at 20:06 and struck the south pole in a controlled manner, making India the fourth country to place its flag on the Moon. The probe impacted near Shackleton Crater at 20:31 ejecting underground soil that could be analysed for the presence of lunar water ice.















_Indo-French Megha-Tropiques
_



> Megha-Tropiques is a satellite mission to study the water cycle in the tropical atmosphere in the context of climate change A collaborative effort between Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) and French Centre National d&#8217;Etudes Spatiales (CNES), Megha-Tropiques was successfully deployed into orbit by a PSLV rocket in October 2011.










> India's first broadband network on EDUSAT for schools - ViCTERS (Virtual Class Technology on Edusat for Rural Schools) &#8211; inaugurated by Dr. A.P.J Abdul Kalam, the ex-President of India on 28 July 2005 in Thiruvananthapuram has revolutionized classrooms through interactive IP-based technology. Kerala has since demonstrated how Edusat could be used to successfully empower teachers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> GSAT-4, also known as HealthSat, was an experimental communication and navigation satellite launched in April 2010 by the Indian Space Research Organisation on the maiden flight of the Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle Mk.II rocket. It failed to reach orbit after the rocket's third stage malfunctioned. The third stage was the first Indian-built cryogenic-fuelled upper stage, and was making its first flight. The ISRO suspects that the failure was caused by the third stage not igniting.



























> GSAT-8 is communication satellite. It was constructed by the Indian Space Research Organisation, as part of INSAT system. GSAT-8 was launched on May 21st, 2011 from Kourou, French Guiana. The rocket, an Ariane 5 was the carrier, marketed by the European Arianespace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

SPEEDCRAFTS was established in 1971 in Patna, It was specialized in road construction equipment and has dominant presence in 50 countries. SPEEDCRAFTS has two state-of-the art manufacturing facilities - one in Patna and the other in Haridwar. The manpower strength is approx. 500 nos., put together, people in the corporate office, branches and the manufacturing facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Infosys Limited formally Infosys Technologies is an Indian global technology services company headquartered in Bangalore, India. Infosys is ranked 27 in the list of top companies of India in Fortune India 500 list in 2011. It has offices in 29 countries and development centers in India, US, China, Australia, UK, Canada, Japan and many other countries.

Some products
















Infosys mysore campus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Tata Chemicals Limited is a global company with interests in chemicals, crop nutrition and consumer products headquartered in Mumbai, India. The company is one of the largest chemical companies in India with significant operations in India and Africa.Tata Chemicals is the worlds second largest producer of soda ash with manufacturing facilities in Asia, Europe, Africa and North America. The Tata Chemicals Innovation Centre is home to world-class R&D capabilities in the emerging areas of nanotechnology and biotechnology. The companys Centre for Agri-Solutions and Technology provides advice on farming solutions and crop nutrition practices.






India






Africa






United Kingdom


----------



## BoB's

Jet Airways is the largest Indian airline based out of Mumbai, Maharashtra. It operates over 400 flights daily to 76 destinations worldwide. Its main hub is Mumbai, with secondary hubs at Delhi, Chennai, Cochin, Ahmedabad, Bengaluru and Kolkata. It has an international hub at Brussels Airport, Belgium. Jet Airways is owned by Naresh Goyal.


----------



## Rang De




----------



## kollang

plz dont post repeated goods
also the jet air ways is not an indian made goods
by the way This is a beautiful thread.we should thank BoBs to make this thread so beautiful.
after comparing this kind of thread(made in Iran-made in India-made in ....)i think India has the best industry the second step goes to IRAN and the steps third goes to Turkey and the fourth step goes to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cabatli_53

hmmm please give more detail information about satellites... looks impressive indeed...


----------



## BoB's

kollang said:


> plz dont post repeated goods
> also the jet air ways is not an indian made goods
> by the way This is a beautiful thread.we should thank BoBs to make this thread so beautiful.
> after comparing this kind of thread(made in Iran-made in India-made in ....)i think India has the best industry the second step goes to IRAN and the steps third goes to Turkey and the fourth step goes to Pakistan.



Oh common Kollang, Jet airways is India based Air transport services company. It was a Made in India company, I am listing all Indian companies here. Any way from now on I will not post about any company belonging to transport services and thank u for ur remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Apollo Tyres Ltd is the world's 15th biggest tyre manufacturer, with annual revenues of US$ 2 billion in 2010. It was founded in 1976. Its first plant was commissioned in Perambra, Kerala. In 2006 the company acquired Dunlop Tyres International of South Africa. The company now has four manufacturing units in India, two in South Africa, two in Zimbabwe and 1 in Netherlands. It gets 59% of its revenues from India, 28% from Europe and 13% from Africa

Brands form Apollo

Dunlop is for Africa operations only
















Apollo Aspire 4G (For high performance cars that can travel up to speeds of 300 km/h)


----------



## BoB's

Hindustan Unilever Limited is India's largest fast-moving consumer goods company based in Mumbai, Maharashtra. Hindustan Vanaspati Manufacturing Company(1931), Lever Brothers India Limited(1933) and United Traders Limited(1935) are merged to form HUL in 1956. It is owned by the British-Dutch company Unilever which controls 52% majority stake in HUL. Hindustan Unilever's distribution covers over 2 million retail outlets across India directly and its products are available in over 6.4 million outlets in the country. As per Nielsen market research data, two out of three Indians use HUL products.

Some brands of HUL from India

Lakme






Kwality Walls






Kissan 






Hamam






Annapurna






Surf Excel Quick Wash(developed in India)


----------



## Sashan

Oracle Financial Services Software Limited formerly called Iflex is a major software product/company from India - Acquired by Oracle corp now and operate as a subsidiary of Oracle. I would say one of the few significant products of Indian IT industry.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Smaller satellites made by the youth of India. Launched by ISRO.*













> *SRMSAT* is a miniaturized satellite built by students at Sri Ramaswamy Memorial University in India. It was launched from the Indian Space Research Organization's Satish Dhawan Space Centre at Sriharikota in October 2011 atop a PSLV-C18 rocket. The satellite is an Indian technology demonstration and Earth observation satellite which will be operated by the SRM Institute of Science and Technology. This nanosatellite will be used to monitor Greenhouse gases in atmosphere. It is a 10.4-kilogram (23 lb) spacecraft, which measures 28 centimetres (11 in) in length by 28 centimetres (11 in) in height and width. Its development programme cost around 1.5 crore rupee. It has a design life of one year. The launch was a multi-payload mission shared with Megha-Tropiques, VesselSat-1 and Jugnu.
> SRMSAT is controlled by a 28.8 MHz Atmel microcontroller. Communication is via UHF, with a downlink at 437.5 MHz providing a data rate of 2.4 kbps and an uplink at 145.9 MHz with a 1 kbps data rate. Attitude control is via an on-board magnetometer and GPS receiver that provide data for magnetorquer coils which interact with the Earth's magnetosphere to change the satellite's orientation.
> SRMSAT's primary mission is the development of a nanosatellite platform for future missions. Its secondary mission is the monitoring of greenhouse gasses using an Argus spectrometer.














> *Jugnu *is a 3U-cubesat built by the Indian Institute of Technology Kanpur.
> 
> The 3 kg nanosatellite will be used to provide data for agriculture and disaster monitoring. Jugnu has a design life of one year.
> 
> Jugnu's carries the Micro Imaging System, a near infrared camera which will be used to observe vegetation. Also on board is a GPS receiver to aid tracking, and is intended to demonstrate a microelectromechanical inertial measurement unit.










> *The Anna University Satellite, or ANUSAT *is an Indian student research microsatellite designed, developed & integrated at Aerospace Engineering, Madras Institute of Technology(MIT), Chromepet, Anna University. It carries an amateur radio and technology demonstration experiments. It was successfully launched aboard a PSLV-CA designated PSLV-C12, along with RISAT-2, from the Second Launch Pad at the Satish Dhawan Space Centre. The launch was carried out at 01:15 GMT (06:45 IST) on 20 April 2009.











> *StudSat *is a student satellite conceptualised, designed and project managed by undergraduate students across India. It is a picosatellite and first of its kind in India. The StudStat was successfully launched on 12 July 2010 from Satish Dhawan Space Centre into a sun synchronous orbit. This is the smallest satellite ever launched by any Indian organisation indigenously. The mission is experimental in nature and the major objective is for the students to have a hands on experience on the design, fabrication and realisation of a space mission at a minimum cost. The mission life is slated to be six months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*GSLV Mk III*









_*GSLV-MK-III payload fairing completes acoustic tests at NAL*_
_copyright:By Anantha Krishnan M_





_The second liquid Stage of the GSLV-Mk III called the L110. A ISRO file photo.
_





_Static testing of L110 liquid core stage of the GSLV- Mk III launch vehicle being conducted at ISRO's Liquid Propulsion Systems Centre test facility in Mahendragiri, Tamil Nadu on Friday. Photo: By Special Arrangement
_














*GSLV Mk III booster(S-200) testing*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

i dont like anyone of them as predictable


----------



## BoB's

Force India cars

VJM 03






VJM 04






VJM 05 (2012 SEASON)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

As one of the world`s leading engineering corporations, CG provides end-to-end solutions, helping its customers use electrical power effectively and increase industrial productivity with sustainability. CG was established in 1937 in India; and, since then the Company has been a pioneer and has retained its leadership position in the management and application of electrical energy.Our unique and diverse portfolio ranges from transformers, switchgear, circuit breakers, network protection & control gear, project engineering, HT and LT motors, drives, lighting, fans, pumps and consumer appliances and turnkey solutions in all these areas; thus enhancing the many aspects of industrial and personal life. This portfolio has been structured into 3 SBUs - Power Systems, Industrial Systems and Consumer Products. For details please refer to the panel on the right.

Since 2005, CG has embarked upon an ambitious globalization strategy, growing both organically and inorganically, drawing into its fold leading international companies such as Pauwels, Ganz, Microsol, Sonomatra, MSE and PTS. Consequent to this globalisation, CG now enjoys manufacturing bases in Belgium, Canada, Hungary, Indonesia, Ireland, France, UK and US, in addition to more than twenty manufacturing locations in India, employing more than 8000 employees worldwide with diverse nationalities and cultures. A worldwide marketing network of more than 150 representatives spans the globe, offering the entire range of CG&#8217;s products, solutions and services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Arvind Mills, the flagship company of the Lalbhai Group, is one of India's leading composite manufacturer of textiles. Its headquarters is in Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India. It manufactures a range of cotton shirting, denim, knits and bottomweights (Khakis) fabrics. It is India's largest denim manufacturer apart from being worlds fourth-largest producer and exporter of denim. Today it not only retails its own brands like Flying Machine, Newport and Excalibur but also licensed international brands like Arrow, Lee, Wrangler and Tommy Hilfiger, through its nationwide retail network

Brands (owned) 






Brands (licensed) 


















cloud_9 said:


>



Crompton Greaves was already mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

International Tractors Limited, manufacturer of Sonalika Farm Equipment and Tractors under the brand name 'Sonalika' has taken the same spirit forward not only in India but to over 70 countries across the world and has become a name to reckon with.Incorporated in 1969 to accomplish newer heights of success, Sonalika Group has come a long way. Today the group is among the top three tractor manufacturers of India and provides a complete product line including tractors, multi-utility vehicles, engines, farm machinery attachments, diesel gensets, auto components and pick & carry cranes.




















BoB's said:


> Crompton Greaves was already mentioned.


Searched the thread bro.....but couldn't find it? Maybe i'm not good at searching stuff


----------



## BoB's

cloud_9 said:


> Searched the thread bro.....but couldn't find it? Maybe i'm not good at searching stuff



Check out post no 81 for Crompton and 265 for Sonalika. Please edit those posts and post about Hindustan Machine Tools and Cello pens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

JCT Limited, one of the leading manufacturer of textiles and filament yarn, is the flagship company of Thapar Group. With operations in two distinct businesses  cotton, synthetic & blended textiles and nylon filament yarn  JCT Limited is a market driven company fueled by good work ethic, values and a high standard of performance. It is this culture that has helped establish the companys reputation as one of the finest in the country.

JCT Limited was the first textile manufacturer in the country to introduce eco-friendly fabrics made of organic cotton and its textile division was the first in the industry to be accredited with an ISO 9001 certification in 1996. Over five decades, since it commenced production in 1946, the textile unit of JCT Limited has grown into one of the largest textile manufacturers in India. 

The companys other operations include Filament Yarn, JCT Limited was also the first to set up a Colour Picture Tube plant in India (manufactured by JCT Electronics Ltd. in technical collaboration with Hitachi Ltd, Japan). Its Filament Plant is one of the largest in India with a capacity of 14000 MT per annum.


----------



## cloud_9

Hindustan Machine Tools was incorporated in 1953 by the Government of India as a machine tool manufacturing company. Over the years diversified into watches, tractors, printing machinery, metal forming presses, die casting & plastic processing machinery, CNC systems & bearings. HMT is headquartered at Bengaluru ( Bangalore ). Successful technology absorption in all product groups through collaborations with world renowned manufacturers and further strengthened by continuous in-house R&D. Today, HMT comprises six subsidiaries under the ambit of a holding company, which also manages the tractors business directly.


----------



## cloud_9

Cello Writing Instruments. The makers of India's favourite Cello pens, are a part of Rs.800 crore (US$ 182mn.) Cello Group. Lauded as one of the world's best and India's largest pen manufacturer's and well known for its dynamism and spirit of innovation.Today Cello offers one of the largest range of pens offered by any manufacturer in the world, all conforming to the highest global standards. The result of a well-equipped assembly line with over 175 ultra-sophisticated injection moulding machines and a highly trained and dedicated work force of 5000. Cello's extensive global R & D, cutting-edge manufacturing technology, production, processes, globally sourced material and exhaustive quality standards are among the best in the world. It's what makes Cello Group strong business conglomerate. It's what make a Cello a Cello.


----------



## cloud_9

The Aditya Birla Group is an Indian multinational conglomerate corporation headquartered in Mumbai, India.A US $35 billion corporation, the Aditya Birla Group is in the League of Fortune 500.It operates in 33 countries with more than 133,000 employees worldwide.The group has diversified business interests and is dominant player in all the sectors in which it operates such as viscose staplefibre, metals, cement, viscose filament yarn, branded apparel, carbon black, chemicals, fertilisers, insulators, financial services, telecom, BPO and IT services.

Apparel














Construction Materials


----------



## cloud_9

Carbon Black (The largest manufacturer of Carbon Black worldwide)








Chemicals





Fertilisers








Telecommunication





Non Ferrous Metals


----------



## cloud_9

Services





Textiles


----------



## cloud_9

Yash Birla Group is an Indian global industrial conglomerate group based in Mumbai, Maharashtra.Its chairman is Yashovardhan Birla, a member of the Birla family.The group has diversified interest in industries like steel pipes, machine tools, cutting tools, tool holders, iron castings, power solution products, multipurpose engines pumps, electrical appliances, textiles, carpets, furnishing, lifestyle, infotech, publication, travel, electricity, property development, cotton ginning etc.

Auto & Engineering














Textile & Chemicals


----------



## cloud_9

Wellness & Lifestyle








Service's





Power & Electricals


----------



## cloud_9

Established by Nowrosjee Wadia in 1879 as a small operation of Indian spun cotton yarn dip dyed by hand.Bombay Dyeing is one of Indias most respected and trusted brands. The largest bed & bath linen brand in India, Bombay Dyeing enjoys the No. 1 position since its inception in 1879. What started as a small operation of Indian spun cotton yarn dip dyed by hand, today has 300 plus exclusive Bombay Dyeing brand stores. Bombay Dyeing Linens are sold from more than 2000 multi brand outlets across 35 plus towns & cities in India.
The Product offering ranges from Stylish bed linens, towels, home furnishings, school uniforms, suiting & shirting and a whole blissful range of other products.


----------



## cloud_9

LML (formerly Lohia Machines Ltd) is an Indian scooter and motorcycle manufacturer based in Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh (primarily for export).


----------



## cloud_9

Hero MotoCorp Ltd. (Formerly Hero Honda Motors Ltd.) is the world's largest manufacturer of two - wheelers, based in India. 
In 2001, the company achieved the coveted position of being the largest two-wheeler manufacturing company in India and also, the 'World No.1' two-wheeler company in terms of unit volume sales in a calendar year. Hero MotoCorp Ltd. continues to maintain this position till date.


----------



## harpoon

^^ Did LML shutdown.


----------



## cloud_9

Hero Cycles Limited, based in Ludhiana Punjab, India, is the world's largest manufacturer of bicycles and bicycle related products.Hero Cycles is the World's largest manufacturer of Bicycles with annual sales volume of over 4.8 million cycles.



























harpoon said:


> ^^ Did LML shutdown.


In India i think so ?
Edit: I mean the dealership network not the production


----------



## BoB's

Indian Oil Corporation Limited or Indian Oil is an Indian state-owned oil and gas corporation with its headquarters in New Delhi, India. Indian Oil Corporation is India's largest company by sales with a turnover of Rs. 3,28,744 crore ($ 72.1 billion) and profit of Rs. 7445 crore ($ 1,633 million) for the year 2010-11. The IndianOil Group of Companies owns and operates 10 of India's 21 refineries with a combined refining capacity of 65.7 million metric tons per year. President of India owns 78.92% in the company.


----------



## BoB's

To help the armed forces keep pace with change, the TATA Group, India's best known industrial group, has brought the advantage of constant mobility to the defence sector. For nearly five decades, it has been providing the wheels and a wide range of defence solutions that help make the nation's borders impregnable


----------



## cabatli_53

I don't know the quality standarts but TATA looks like an equivalent of Turkish BMC in terms of the variety of products...


----------



## BoB's

cabatli_53 said:


> I don't know the quality standarts but TATA looks like an equivalent of Turkish BMC in terms of the variety of products...



What is BMC?


----------



## Roybot

BoB's said:


> What is BMC?



Commercial vehicle maker in Turkey.

BMC (Turkey) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

cloud_9 said:


>




























hmt tractors on Indian aircraft carrier Virat


----------



## Capt.Popeye

cabatli_53 said:


> I don't know the quality standarts but TATA looks like an equivalent of Turkish BMC in terms of the variety of products...



One could certainly say that. About quality, TATA has a range of trucks called the "world truck range" which is as good as any truck. Part of the range is built at Daewoo Trucks in S.Korea which TATA bought over when Daewoo went bust.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA platform + Prahaar *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Our contribution to defense systems began in 1947 when we started assembling the Willys Jeeps used in WWII in India. Today, we provide total solutions for the entire range of light combat and armoured vehicles and their derivatives for defence and security forces. Our ability to incorporate state-of-the-art technology at reasonable cost has made us the largest private-sector supplier of bullet-proof vehicles in the country. Our up-armored vehicles serve the Indian Army, Air Force, and Paramilitary and State Police Forces, and many of our vehicles are exported to other nations through the Ministry of Home and External Affairs.

Marksman






Striker






Rakshak






Axe











MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

ALDS is ranked among the world&#8217;s largest producers of medium duty defence vehicles today. ALDS&#8217; vehicles have served the armed forces in various ground support roles from troop carriers to special application logistical and tactical vehicles. Its reliable diesel engines have been used to power vehicles, boats, cranes, ground starter aggregates, compressors and generators.


Rhino






Stallion











Fox






MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

JK Tyre has five Modern plants in India. First Indian tyre company to introduce All Steel Truck & Bus Radials in India in 1999. JK Tyre pioneered radial technology in India way back in 1977, and is the Radial Leader in the country being the only tyre manufacturer offering the entire range of 4 wheeler radials i.e. for Trucks & Buses, LCVs, Cars and Farm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

Arihant Class Nuclear Submarine
Builder : Hindustan Ship Yard Limited


----------



## BoB's

TVS Electronics is part of the TVS Group of India. TVS Electronics designs, manufactures and distributes IT products, dot matrix printers, point of sale terminals, printer supplies, keyboards, mouses, uninterruptible power supplies, and set top boxes. TVS Electronics was established in 1986. TVS Electronics has a strong market presence in India.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ashok Leyland Armored Vehicle 
*





*TATA Armored Vehicle 
*






*Ashok Leyland Stallion 
*





*Ashok Leyland Super Stallion 
*






*TATA MVP*






*AMW 4X4 Logistics truck*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*BM-21 Grad on TATA Platform
*






*Skyshield Anti-Aircraft Gun System on TATA Platform
*





*Prahaar Missile on TATA Platform
*






*SPYDER Missile on TATA Platform*






*Tata Refueler
*











*TATA Military Platform*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Scopes
*















*TATA's future soldier products*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HALBIT - Next Generation Cockpit and Avionics *






We very will could be seeing a prototype of AMCA's cockpit display!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TATA making us proud!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiegHeil

> Originally Posted by harpoon
> ^^ Did LML shutdown.





cloud_9 said:


> In India i think so ?
> Edit: I mean the dealership network not the production



they do have a sales network,recently they have launched 4-stroke scooters which they claim have a mileage of 80.

LML launches new 150cc LML NV 4-stroke scooter | Bikes4Sale.in


----------



## cloud_9

Maruti Suzuki India Limited (MSIL, formerly known as Maruti Udyog Limited) is a subsidiary of Suzuki Motor Corporation, Japan. MSIL has been the leader of the Indian car market for over two and a half decades. The company has two manufacturing facilities located at Gurgaon and Manesar, south of New Delhi, India. Both the facilities have a combined capability to produce over a 1.2 million (1,200,000) vehicles annually.


----------



## manofwar

BoB's said:


>



oohh lala!! Now this I like

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Fiat India Automobiles Limited is a 50-50 Industrial Joint Venture between Fiat Group of Automobiles S. p. A., (Fiat) and Tata Motors Limited (Tata).The Fiat plant located at Ranjangaon in the Pune District of Maharashtra provides direct and indirect employment to around 4,000 people. This facility manufactures the premium Fiat cars such as the Grande Punto and Linea having started operations in 2008. The plant also manufactures Tata cars. 

The facility manufactures Fiats super successful 1.3 litre MultiJet diesel engines and 1.2 & 1.4 litre FIRE gasoline engines. The state-of -the-art facility has an installed capacity to produce 100,000 cars and 200,000 engines, besides aggregates and components. The company plans to double the production capacity for both car units and engines in the next few years.


----------



## cloud_9

Toyota Kirloskar Motor Private Limited is joint venture between Toyota Motor Corporation and the Kirloskar Group, for the manufacture and sales of Toyota cars in India.


----------



## cloud_9

Hyundai Motor India Limited (HMIL) is a wholly owned subsidiary of Hyundai Motor Company (HMC), South Korea and is the largest passenger car exporter and the second largest car manufacturer in India.HMIL's fully integrated state-of-the-art manufacturing plant near Chennai boasts of the most advanced production, quality and testing capabilities in the country. To cater to rising demand, HMIL commissioned its second plant in February 2008, which produces an additional 300,000 units per annum, raising HMIL&#8217;s total production capacity to 600,000 units per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

koda Auto India Private Limited, more commonly referred to as koda Auto India,is a fully owned subsidiary of the Czech automotive manufacturer koda Auto and a division of Volkswagen Group Sales India.


----------



## cloud_9

Nissan Motor India Private Ltd. (NMIPL), a 100% subsidiary of Nissan Motor Limited Japan. Chennai is a strategic hub for production, R&D and exports for Nissan. In February 2008, Nissan together with its global alliance partner Renault signed a MoU with Government of Tamil Nadu to set up a manufacturing plant at Oragadam, near Chennai. The Plant has an initial capacity of 2,00,000 units per year and will reach 4,00,000 units per year in full capacity in the future.


----------



## cloud_9

Chinkara Motors Private Limited is a Mumbai, Maharashtra-based auto, marine, ATV and aviation manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Established in 1944, Premier Ltd. (Formerly know as The Premier Automobiles Ltd.) went on to become the pioneer of automobile manufacturing in India. Today, Premier Ltd. is on a constant growth curve, rapidly gaining stature in both its segments : Engineering and Automotive. The Engineering segment has two activities - CNC Machine Division and Engineering while the Automotive segment consists of Light Utility Vehicles and Sports Utility Vehicles. Originally based in Mumbai, Premier Ltd. relocated to its present, ultra-modern, ISO 9001 certified plant at Chinchwad, Pune.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Hindustan Motors Limited, the flagship venture of the multi-billion-dollar CK Birla Group, was established during the pre-Independence era at Port Okha in Gujarat. Operations were moved in 1948 to Uttarpara in district Hooghly, West Bengal, where the company began the production of the iconic Ambassador. The company currently manufactures the Ambassador (1500 and 2000 cc diesel, 1800 cc petrol, CNG and LPG variants) in the passenger car segment and light commercial vehicle 1-tonne payload mini-truck HM-Shifeng Winner (1500 cc diesel) at its Uttarpara plant.
Hindustan Motors has technical collaboration with Mitsubishi Motors Corporation of Japan and, under this license, produces premium passenger cars viz. Lancer, Pajero, Cedia, Montero, Outlander and Lancer Evolution X (Evo X) at its third plant situated at Tiruvallur near Chennai in Tamil Nadu.


----------



## cloud_9

TAFE is a US$ 1.3 Billion tractor major incorporated in 1960 at Chennai in India, in collaboration with Massey Ferguson (now owned by AGCO Corporation, USA). TAFE acquired the Eicher tractors business, its engine plant at Alwar and transmissions plant at Parwanoo through a wholly owned subsidiary TAFE Motors and Tractors Limited" in 2005.
A member of the Amalgamations Group of Chennai, this company has four plants in India involved in tractor manufacturing at Mandideep (Bhopal), Kalladipatti (Madurai), Doddaballapur (Bangalore) and in Chennai and a new overseas plant in Turkey.


----------



## cloud_9

protest said:


> Mahindra Tractors, the farm equipment division of Mahindra & Mahindra, builds and sources tractors that are sold worldwide across six continents. Mahindra is also among the top three tractor manufacturers in the world



FengShou Tractors





Jinma Tractors





Lenar Tractors





Swaraj Tractors


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Photographer - Jimmy Jose
Captured - March 16 2012
Location - Kochi, Kerala, India*






*Photographer - Jimmy Jose
Captured - March 17 2012
Location - Kochi, Kerala, India*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Established in 1984, Dr. Reddy's Laboratories Ltd. (NYSE: RDY) is an integrated global pharmaceutical company, committed to providing affordable and innovative medicines for healthier lives. Through its three businesses - Pharmaceutical Services and Active Ingredients, Global Generics and Proprietary Products &#8211; Dr. Reddy&#8217;s offers a portfolio of products and services including Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients (APIs), Custom Pharmaceutical Services (CPS), generics, biosimilars, differentiated formulations and News Chemical Entities (NCEs).
Dr. Reddy's had six FDA plants producing active pharmaceutical ingredients in India and seven FDA-inspected and ISO 9001 (quality) and ISO 14001 (environmental management) certified plants making patient-ready medications &#8211; five of them in India and two in the UK.

*Companie's*





*Product's*


----------



## cloud_9

Sun Pharmaceutical Industries Limited is an international pharmaceutical company based in Mumbai, India that manufactures and sells pharmaceutical formulations and active pharmaceutical ingredients (APIs) primarily in India and the United States.

*Companie's*













*Product's*


----------



## cloud_9

Lupin Limited first gained recognition when it became one of the worlds largest manufacturers of Tuberculosis drugs. The Company today has significant market share in key markets in the Cardiovascular (prils and statins), Diabetology, Asthma, Pediatrics, CNS, GI, Anti-Infectives and NSAIDs therapy segments.Lupins world class manufacturing facilities, spread across India and Japan, have played a critical role in enabling the companies realize its global aspirations. Benchmarked to International standards, these facilities are approved by international regulatory agencies like US FDA, UK MHRA, Japans MHLW, TGA Australia, WHO, and the MCC South Africa.
Our Drugs and products reach over 70 countries in the world. Today, Lupin has emerged as the 5th largest and the fastest growing Top 5 company in the U.S (by prescriptions), the only Asian company to achieve that distinction. The company is also the fastest growing, top 5 pharmaceutical players in India and the fastest growing top 10 Generic players in Japan and South Africa.

*Companie's*

























*Product's*


----------



## cloud_9

Piramal Healthcare is the flagship company of the Piramal Group. It has a global footprint of over 100 countries, manufacturing bases in USA, Great Britain, Sri Lanka, China and Canada and a diversified workforce representing the Piramal Groups diversified global portfolio.
Recently, the UN Conference on Trade and Developments World Investment Report 2011 ranked Piramal Healthcares CMO (contract manufacturing) business vertical as number five in the top 10 pharmaceutical contract manufacturers worldwide; and was awarded the number one position amongst all Indian CMOs.


----------



## cloud_9

Cipla Limited is a prominent Indian pharmaceutical company, best-known outside its home country for manufacturing low-cost anti-AIDS drugs for HIV-positive patients in developing countries. Founded by nationalist Indian scientist Khwaja Abdul Hamied as The Chemical, Industrial & Pharmaceutical Laboratories in 1935, Cipla makes drugs to treat cardiovascular disease, arthritis, diabetes, weight control, depression and many other health conditions, and its products are distributed in more than 180 countries worldwide.
Cipla is the world's largest manufacturer of antiretroviral drugs (ARVs) to fight HIV/AIDS, as measured by units produced and distributed.Roughly 40 percent of HIV/AIDS patients undergoing antiretroviral therapy worldwide take Cipla drugs.


----------



## IFB

This is an indian company called simmtronics that has recently started manufacturing Hard drives :





















They are in the Hardware business for over 20 yrs .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shree835

Keep posting....Good work.


----------



## faizahmad

nice pics...... post some more


----------



## Rang De

Mahindra enters construction equipment business with the EarthMaster Backhoe Loader | Motoroids



> The Mahindra EarthMaster is *powered by Mahindras DITEC Engine*, a compact 3.3 litre engine with 83PS of power. The EarthMaster comes with features like deluxe seat with arm rests, personal storage areas, a tool box, FM Radio to keep the operators comfortable even for long working hours.
> 
> Speaking at the launch of the Construction Equipment business, Dr Pawan Goenka, President, Automotive & Farm Equipment Sectors, Mahindra & Mahindra, said, I am pleased to announce Mahindras entry into a large, fast growing and profitable construction equipment industry with the launch of its first product in this category the EarthMaster Backhoe Loader. The Mahindra *EarthMaster is* *an outcome of 36 months of development* and is loaded with technology not hitherto seen in this product segment in India. With EarthMaster we are ushering in a new era of performance, comfort and ease of operation in backhoe loaders.
> 
> The Mahindra EarthMaster has undergone over 20,000 hours of rigorous testing in the harshest of terrains and for the toughest of applications. It has been validated on all performance, safety and reliability parameters. It is backed by Mahindras dealer network, which will have unparalleled reach across the country. *India is the worlds largest backhoe loader market *with over 25,000 units expected to be sold in this fiscal, and we hope to create a mark in this fast growing segment, said Mr. Kairas Vakharia, Business Head, Construction Equipment, Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Rang De said:


> Mahindra enters construction equipment business with the EarthMaster Backhoe Loader | Motoroids




Gotta love Mahindra and TATA.

anyways


















*RISAT-1
*



> RISAT-1 (short for Radar Imaging Satellite - 1) is the first of the RISAT series of Indian remote sensing satellites built by the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO). It uses a C-band Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) for all-weather earth observation.
> According to ISRO officials, RISAT-1 at 1,850 kilograms (4,100 lb) is the heaviest microwave satellite to be built by India. While the RISAT-1 was the first satellite of the RISAT series to be built, it will be the second to be launched. RISAT-1 is in queue for launch by ISRO's PSLV-XL rocket in April 2012.
> Previous Indian remote sensing satellites relied mainly on optical and infrared sensors. RISAT-1 uses an indigenously developed C-band SAR, operating in multi-polarisation, multi-resolution modes.
> The fabrication and launch of RISAT-1 was postponed in the aftermath of the 2008 Mumbai attacks in order to prioritize the launch of RISAT-2 with its X-band SAR of Israeli origin.
> The features of RISAT include:
> 160 x 4 Mbps data handling system
> 50 Newton-meter-second reaction wheels
> SAR antenna deployment mechanism
> Phased array antenna with dual polarisation
> Most of the design and the installation of basic instrument subsystems for the satellite was done in 2010.








*10:43 - 14:23*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Night_Raven

*Dilip Chhabria ( DC ) * cars



























**************************************************************

*Jaipur Foot*








> The idea of making Jaipur foot was first conceived by Mr. Ram Chander Sharma (Masterjee) who designed and developed the foot and the limb.
> 
> The Jaipur Foot was developed in 1968. The thesis submitted in 1971
> 
> To further improve the quality of Jaipur Limb, total contact socket
> systems have been incorporated in below-knee prosthesis.
> For the above-knee prosthesis design have been changed from quadrilateral sockets to Ischial Containment sockets using IPOS brims and total contact sockets. All these improvements have been possible because of the Research & Development work supported and promoted by BMVSS Jaipur. The BMVSS is working under the leadership & guidance of Mr. D. R. Mehta and because of his Managerial background this research work could be organized.
> 
> Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO) (Indian equivalent of the NASA of USA), the most prominent Scientific Institution of India, dealing with space research and products has signed an agreement with BMVSS for the development of polyurethane foot (instead of vulcanized rubber). Already field trials, mechanical and laboratory tests are under way and the results up till now are quite encouraging.





> -- Bhagwan Mahaveer Viklang Sahayata Samiti (BMVSS), Jaipur was set up in 1975. It is a formally registered society in India.
> 
> -- It is a non-governmental, non-religious, non-sectarian, non-regional, non-political society, for helping the physically challenged, particularly the financially weak among them.
> 
> -- BMVSS is the largest organization, for the handicapped in the world in terms of fitment of artificial limbs and calipers etc., to the handicapped.
> 
> -- BMVSS, being a social organization engaged in humanitarian work, provides all the artificial limbs, calipers, crutches, ambulatory aids like wheelchairs, hand paddled tricycles and other aids and appliances totally free of charge to the physically challenged.



These innovations are no less challenging ! Hats off ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Anti-Ballistic Program*

1st phase includes two interceptor missiles PAD and AAD. Phase 2 will include AD-1 and 2.














*AAD Interceptor missile *










*PAD Interceptor missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Akash SAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Sir LurkaLot said:


> _*GSLV-MK-III payload fairing completes acoustic tests at NAL*_
> _copyright:By Anantha Krishnan M_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The second liquid Stage of the GSLV-Mk III called the L110. A ISRO file photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GSLV Mk III booster(S-200) testing*_


_










*Almost ready. GSLV Mk 3.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

This is pretty cool:



> This Mahindra Goa Turbo CRDe 4WD GL Ambulance, Reg No DN 023AP, is operated by Italy's Civil Defence Force (Violeta & Simone). It is pictured here outside the Exedra Hotel, Piazza della Repubblica, Rome.
> The Mahindra Goa is made in Mumbai, India, and is branded as the Scorpio in the rest of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Afra PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamesbaldwin

^^^ V.NICE!!!


----------



## cloud_9

Another success story from Cooperative India after Amul.









*Markfed or Markfed Punjab* began it's operations in 1954 with 13 members and a share capital of 6,000 USD. Today, it is the single largest cooperative in India and the largest marketing cooperative in Asia with an annual business turnover of over Rs. 18910 Crores (~ 3.2 Billion Dollar) with nearly 2,300 employees and 20 industrial units.Its activities include procurement, manufacturing, processing of agricultural produce, fruits,vegetables and wide range of food products including ready to eat canned foods, basmati rice, edible oils, whole wheat Atta, Iodized salt, tea etc. All these products are being marketed under the brand name of &#8216;SOHNA&#8217;.The units of Markfed are HACCP and ISO 9002 compliant.
Our Ready-To-Eat processed Canned Foods are today donning the shelves of major wholesalers and retailers in USA, Canada, Australia, UK, UAE, New Zealand, Philippines, Greece, Italy and many other nations.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Hal LCH*







*Shivalik frigate in Japan
*






*INS Kochi stealth destroyer *


----------



## cloud_9

*Videocon* is an industrial conglomerate headquartered in Gurgaon (NCR Delhi) with interests all over the world, and is an Indian multinational company. The group has 17 manufacturing sites in India and plants in China, Poland, Italy and Mexico. It is also the third largest picture tube manufacturer in the world.The Group is a $4 billion, global business conglomerate with a strong presence in Household Consumer Goods, Oil & Gas, Retail, Telecom, DTH and the Power sector.

DTH Service





Telecom





Mobile Phones





C&E Products


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cool:








> That 's not forget that April 6, 2009 earthquake that struck the city of L'Aquila and many areas of Abruzzo that Mahindra has decided to donate a Goa GLX -wheel drive to the body of the Municipal Police of the capital of Abruzzo, which uses it to the daily patrols of disadvantaged land. The vehicle, with custom logo and colors of the traffic wardens of L'Aquila and specially fitted with siren and flashing light traversing, was officially handed over by Sandro Cetrullo representing the Mahindra dealer network, to Eugene Vendrame, commander of the Police Municipale de L'Aquila, in the presence of the representative of the City Administration, Massimo Capri, and Angelantonio Molfetta, managing director of Mahindra Europe, the European subsidiary of the Indian manufacturer. "The Abruzzo earthquake zone have been the focus of a great outpouring of solidarity International under which many people, companies and institutions have contributed with their availability and expertise, "said Angelantonio Molfetta, Mahindra Europe, during the delivery of the vehicle to the local police commander, who wanted to personally thank" and Mahindra the network of Italian dealers for their valuable contribution to their (ed) work. "


*(TRANSLATED)*


----------



## SOHEIL

Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Gitanjali Group* is worlds largest branded jewellery retailer with a revenue of $1.9 Billion.Gitanjali has over 3500 retail Points of Sale and an over 50 per cent market share of the overall organised jewellery market in India.Gitanjali also exports its cut and polished diamonds, and its diamond and other jewellery products to various international markets in Europe, including to Antwerp and Italy, the United States, the Middle East, as well as to markets in Asia, including Japan, China, Hong Kong and Thailand. The group also has a retail presence in important global jewellery markets such as USA,Japan,China Middle East and Europe.Apart from diamonds and jewellery business it also ventured in other sectors like retail & lifestyle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Shree Ganesh Jewellery House Ltd. is a US $ 2 billion approx turnover company and is a Govt. of India recognized '4 Star Export House'. The company is one of the leading manufacturers and exporters of handcrafted gold jewellery from India.The company is into manufacturing and exports of gold jewellery, diamond jewellery, gemstone studded jewellery and light weight Italian jewellery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Kalyan Jewellers , the largest jewellery chain in India with a turnover of Rs 8,500 crore ($1.5 Billion).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cloud_9

*United Breweries Group or UB Group* is an Indian conglomerate company based in Bangalore, India. The company has annual sales of over US$4 billion and a market capitalization of approximately US$12 billion. Its core business includes beverages, aviation, electrical and chemicals. The company markets beer under the Kingfisher brand and has also launched Kingfisher Airlines, an airline service in India, with international flights operating recently. United Breweries is India's largest producer of beerand has also launched Kingfisher Airlines, an airline service in India, with international flights operating recently. United Breweries is India's largest producer of beer with a market share of around 48% by volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

*Radico Khaitan* is one of India's oldest and largest liquor manufacturers. Formerly known as Rampur Distillery which was established in 1943.Radico Khaitan Ltd today has four millionaire brands in its portfolio. Radico's flagship brand, 8 PM Whisky, launched in 1999, was a runaway success. In the first year alone, it sold one million cases - a record for any Indian or foreign brand operating in India. This also made it the first brand in the liquor industry to makes it to the Limca Book of Records. The other millionaire brands are Magic Moments Vodka, Contessa Rum and Old Admiral Brandy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Mohan Meakin* is a large group of companies started with Asia's first brewery incorporated in 1855 (but established much earlier) by Edward Dyer at Kasauli in the Himalayan Mountains in India under the name Dyer Breweries.The Companys remarkable performance is not limited to liquor, its business interests are manifold Fruit juices, Breakfast Foods, Mineral Water and Glass Factory.











Old Monk is the third largest selling rum in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## cloud_9

*Liberty Shoes* have been fashioning footwear, for well over 50 years now, for the style- conscious people around the globe. Currently with an annual turnover exceeding INR.600 crore (U.S. $150 million), we figure amongst the top 5 manufacturers of leather footwear of the world producing more than 50,000 pairs a day using a capacity of more than 3 lacs square feet of leather per month. Helping us dress up the feet of the fashion-driven and quality-seeking customers in more than 25 countries, which includes major international fashion destinations like France, Italy and Germany, is our worldwide distribution network of 150 distributors, 400 exclusive showrooms and more than 6000 multi-brand outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello_10

double post


----------



## Hello_10

Sir LurkaLot said:


> *Tata concepts*



sexy brands

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

There in no country, not even the deepest and darkest jungles of Africa where this happen. Truly "Made in India"



http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...ckling-1134878


----------



## phylumchordata

Bossman said:


> There in no country, not even the deepest and darkest jungles of Africa where this happen. Truly "Made in India"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...ckling-1134878


 
 page doesn't exist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*The RPG Group* one of India's largest industrial conglomerate headquartered in Mumbai, India.It was founded by R. P. Goenka in 1979 and initially encompassed Phillips Carbon Black, Asian Cables, Agarpara Jute and Murphy India. Today the RPG Group is involved in diverse sectors of business, including power generation, power transmission, information technology, retail, and entertainment. The group recorded a turnover of INR 15,000 crore (equivalent to US$2.72 billion).

_*Tyres*_








CEAT Limited is a tyre manufacturing company based in Mumbai, India. CEAT is an abbreviation for Cavi Elettrici e Affini Torino (Electrical Cables and Allied Products of Turin). Founded in Italy as CEAT Tyres by Virginio Bruni Tedeschi, the company established its manufacturing in India in 1958. The company's Indian division was then taken over by RPG Enterprises in the year 1982 which also got the rights to the CEAT brand and renamed the company as CEAT Limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

_*Infrastructure*_






KEC International Limited (formerly Kamani Engineering Corporation Limited) is India's largest manufacturer of electric power transmission towers and one of the largest Power Transmission Engineering, Procurement & Construction (EPC) companies in the world. It is headquartered in Mumbai, India and is part of the RPG Group, engaged in laying of power transmission lines on EPC globally.It also provides telecom infrastructure services, tower testing, satellite and GPRS surveys, and hotline stringing services. It has operations in Algeria, Afghanistan, Egypt, Ethiopia, Ghana, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Mali, Mozambique, Namibia, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Tajikistan, and the United Arab Emirates.The company currently has expertise in the following major business areas:

Power Transmission
Power Systems
Telecom
Railway
Cables
Water










SAE Towers is a group of operating companies incorporated in the United States, Mexico and Brazil consolidated through SAE Towers Holdings, LLC. In September of 2010, SAE Towers was acquired by KEC International Limited. This acquisition created one of the largest steel lattice tower manufacturers in the world with approximately 250,000 tons of annual production capacity.SAE Towers is one of the worlds largest producers of steel lattice towers for high-voltage power transmission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Speciality*





*RPG Life Sciences (RPGLS)* is an Indian Pharmaceutical Company. Formerly known as Searle (India) Ltd, RPG Life Sciences is part of RPG Enterprises.It has its corporate office in RPG House in Worli, Mumbai. Its three major activities are manufacturing and marketing of bulk drugs, also known as API, (Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients), pharmaceutical formulation and fermentation & biotechnology. RPGLS is present in the domestic as well as the international market. It exports its products primarily to Europe, Latin America, Australia & South East Asian countries.


















Raychem RPG is a 50 : 50 Joint Venture between TE Connectivity, U.S.A and RPG Enterprises, India.Raychem RPG is involved in engineering products and services catering to the infrastructure segments of the economy.

Power
Telecommunications
Hydro Carbon
Oil & Gas
Water














*Harrisons Malayalam Limited* is India's largest producer of rubber, South India's largest cultivator of Tea and perhaps the largest farmer of Pineapple in the region. It is also a major processor of other agricultural produce from neighboring farmlands.The company also produces smaller quantities of a variety of other exotic horticultural crops like Areca nut, Banana, Cardamom, Cocoa, Coffee, Coconut, Pepper and Vanilla as well as limited quantities of Organic tea and Spices.


----------



## cloud_9

*IT*





Zensar Technologies is a global information technology services and business process outsourcer headquartered in Pune, India. It is a software wing of RPG Group, and offers a range of integrated information technology (IT) and BPO products and services to Fortune 500 clients.Zensar has a marketing presence in the US, Europe, Asia Pacific and Australia. The company has operations and a customer base spanning across 18 countries including software development centers at Pune and Hyderabad in India and Gdansk in Poland.Zensar is the world's first enterprise-wide SEI CMM Level 5 Company and now a CMMI Level 5 Company with activity that spans across Utilities, Retail and Distribution, Banking, Financial Services and Insurance, Manufacturing and Telecommunications.


----------



## cloud_9

*The Kirloskar Group* is an Indian conglomerate with sales exceeding $3.5 billion.The Kirloskar Group today exports to over 70 countries, especially within India and over most of Africa, Southeast Asia and Europe. The flagship & holding company, Kirloskar Brothers Ltd established in 1888, is India's largest maker of pumps and valves and also undertakes construction projects through its subsidiary Aban Construction.





Kirloskar Brothers Ltd which includes subsidiaries Kirloskar Brothers Ltd, Aban Construction Company, SPP Pumps (UK), Kirloskar Ebara Pumps Ltd, Braybar pumps Ltd (South Africa) and The Kolhapur Steels Ltd is Indias largest pump manufacturer.The core businesses of KBL are large infrastructure projects (Water Supply, Power Plants, and Irrigation), Project and Engineered Pumps, Industrial Pumps, Agriculture and Domestic Pumps, Valves, Motors and Hydro turbines.














Kirloskar Oil Engines Limited (KOEL), a part of Kirloskar Group was incorporated in the year 1946.The company offers engineering products and solutions across the globe and has offices in Dubai, South Africa, and Kenya, and representatives in Indonesia and Nigeria.KOEL also has a strong distribution network throughout the Middle East and Africa.Today KOEL is an acknowledged leader in the manufacturing of diesel engines, agricultural pumpsets and generating sets.


----------



## cloud_9

Kirloskar Pneumatic Company Ltd (KPCL) is one of the core group companies.The company started its operations with the manufacture of Air Compressors and Pneumatic Tools. New product lines were then added, included Air Conditioning and Refrigeration systems, Marine HVACR, Process Gas systems and Hydraulic Power Transmission machinery. The company has also earned an enviable reputation for its Systems Engineering and Turnkey Project expertise.KPCL is Certified to IMS (ISO 9001:2008, ISO 14001:2004, OHSAS 18001:2007), by TUV NORD.














Kirloskar Integrated Technologies Limited(KITL) is the renewable energy arm of the century old Kirloskar group and focuses on bioenergy, solar,tidal and marine energy solutions. Offer's both stand-alone and hybrid solutions, customizable for the needs of our customers.


----------



## cloud_9

BoB's said:


> Greaves Cotton Limited, established in 1859, is one of India's leading and well-diversified engineering companies. It manufactures a wide range of industrial products to meet the requirement of core sectors in India and abroad. The Company's core competencies are in Diesel / Petrol Engines, Gensets, Pumpsets and Construction Equipment.


----------



## cloud_9

*Tata Lockheed Martin Aerostructures delivers first C-130 Center Wing Box*


> HYDERABAD: *Tata Lockheed Martin Aerostructures, a joint venture between Tata Advanced Systems and Lockheed Martin, today delivered the first C-130 Center Wing Box Made in India to Lockheed Martin.*
> 
> The CWB was handed over by S Ramadorai, Chairman, Tata Lockheed Martin to George Shultz, C-130 Vice President Lockheed Martin in the presence of Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Kiran Kumar Reddy, according to press release issued by the Tata company.
> 
> *Lockheed Martin Corporation and Tata Advanced Systems had formed the joint venture company Tata Lockheed Martin Aerostructures last year to manufacture aerostructures for the C-130 aircraft produced by Lockheed Martin.*
> 
> Tata Lockheed Martin Aerostructures established its greenfield manufacturing facilities in Hyderabad after breaking ground in February 2011.
> 
> Tata Advanced Systems is a wholly owned subsidiary of Tata Sons focused on providing integrated solutions for Aerospace, Defence, Homeland Security and Disaster Management.
> 
> George Shultz said, "This is a proud moment for the C-130 program, Lockheed Martin and our Joint Venture with Tata but most important for the strengthening relationship between the United States and India."
> 
> S Ramadorai said that, "The delivery of the C-130 Center Wing Box is an important milestone for Tata's plans for the Aerospace industry. It also reflects highly of the determination, project execution and precision manufacturing expertise that India possesses."


----------



## Shinigami

Dr. NooB NinjA said:


> Thats what my first thought was after seeing the thread... It is next to impossible to list the things manufactured in India..
> 
> Just becAuse there is a thread http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/156408-made-pakistan.html and http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/151670-made-bangladesh.html ; doesn mean that there should be a similar thread for India...


 
made in pakistan is kinda funny  

but check out made in Bangladesh, they are posting apple juice, orange juice, mango juice, biscuits, chocolates, pickles, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

*The Ruia Group* with its headquarters in Kolkata (India) is one of the fastest growing multinational industrial conglomerates of India, renowned for its special management techniques.The Ruia Group has two major verticals:
(i) Tyre and Rubber Industry
(ii) Heavy Engineering & Infrastructure

_Tyre and Rubber Industry_





Dunlop India Ltd.
Dunlop came to India in 1898 and after a very successful run for nearly a hundred years.It has huge plants in Sahaganj near Kolkata and Ambattur near Chennai, India. Dunlop's present range of products include Bias Ply Nylon Truck Tyres, OTR Tyres, Tractor Tyres, Conveyor Belts, Hoses etc.






Falcon Tyres Ltd.
Falcon has a technological tie-up with Sumitomo Rubber Industries of Japan and markets its products inside India under the Dunlop brand. The company has facilities for co-generation of power at its plant in Mysore in South India, near Bangalore.Falcon also makes tyres for Jeeps, LCVs and Farm Vehicles and is now finalizing plans for manufacturing tubeless tyres.


----------



## cloud_9

_Heavy Engineering & Infrastructure_




The first Engineering Company of the country, Jessop started in 1788, bears a 224-year old heritage in the heavy engineering and infrastructure sector. Its credentials run from manufacturing India's first iron bridge in the 19th century to the first road roller, its first iron steamer, first cantilever Bridge (the Howrah Bridge) to first EMU Coach and many more.The various segments of manufacture at Jessop outstretches into infrastructure zones, be it in the EMU coaches or wagon manufacture, or in the production of road rollers, or in building bridge structural and gates for dams/hydraulic projects, cranes and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> *August 2: The shipping container that protected GSAT-10 during its travels from India to French Guiana is removed inside the Spaceport's S5 payload preparation facility.
> *

















> *August 9: GSAT-10 &#8220;spreads its wings&#8221; in preparation for Arianespace&#8217;s next Ariane 5 launch on 21st Sept.
> *





> GSAT-10 was developed by the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) and will meet the growing need for Ku- and C-band transponder capacity. It is to become part of the Indian National Satellite (INSAT) system of geostationary spacecraft&#8212;representing one of the largest domestic communications satellite networks in the Asia-Pacific region. Configured with 12 Ku-, 12 C- and 12 extended C-band transponders, GSAT-10 uses the I-3K satellite bus developed by ISRO, with a power capability of some six kilowatts and a liftoff mass estimated at 3,400kg.
> 
> Also included on GSAT-10 is the GAGAN (GPS and GEO augmented navigation) payload, which will support the Indian government&#8217;s implementation of a satellite-based regional capability to assist aircraft navigation over Indian airspace and in adjoining areas. The initial GAGAN payload was carried aboard the GSAT-8 spacecraft, orbited by Arianespace on an Ariane 5 mission in May 2011.








*Artist concept illustration of the GSAT-10 satellite.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

For a list of DRDO's products:

Defence Research and Development Organisation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*
Shakti Pumps (I) Ltd. is a renowned company for producing stainless steel submersible pumps, energy saving submersible motors and SRN booster pumps,and various types of water pumps and motors in India including domestic water pressure booster pumps, openwell pumps, mono block & end suction pumps & self priming pumps, etc and exporting to more than 70 countries all over the world.*
































































http://www.shaktipumps.com/en/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nice thread..keep it going


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Tata Coffee* is coffee company owned by the Tata Group. The company owns nineteen coffee estates in Southern India.The estates are spread across the districts of Coorg, Chickmaglur and Hassan in Karnataka and Valparai district in Tamil Nadu. *Tata Coffee is the largest integrated coffee plantation company in the world*























*Tata coffee Plantation Trails*

Plantation Trails

These estates are part of the TATA coffee estates in Coorg. TATA provides these homestay services under the name of 'Plantation Trails'.


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*THE SPICE STORY OF SAKTHI MASALA*
&#8220;SAKTHI MASALA&#8221; the Queen of spices as the household name among the millions today, Mr.P.C.DURAISAMY, the Founder of the Company was a small time turmeric trader, from a village called Perundurai near Erode. He founded SAKTHI TRADING COMPANY in 1975 and was doing Turmeric Trading for some time. Later he entered into the arena of pure spice powders like Turmeric, Chilli and Coriander. His inquisitiveness let him to enter into masala world with boldness. He encountered a lot of hurdles, since selling masala powders during those days to the oriental women who are traditionally conservative, was not that easy. It was concept selling on &#8220;Easy Cooking&#8221; rather than marketing food products. With self determination and persistent attempts he was able to get into the kitchens of our country and the rest of the world.











































http://www.sakthimasala.com/index.html


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Suzlon Energy is a global wind power company based in India*

In terms of market share, the company is the fifth largest wind turbine manufacturer by cumulative installed capacity worldwide with approaching 20,000MW of installations in 28 countries. Suzlon consists of Suzlon Energy Limited (SEL), India, (The Company) and 78 subsidiaries (13 Indian and 65 international). Suzlon is present in 33 countries across six continents: North and South America, Asia, Australia, Europe, and Africa

*Suzlon's Eco friendly head office in Pune, India*



















*Suzlon Manufacturing Unit - Chakan, Maharashtra *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Royal Enfield production is based in Chennai and Royal Enfield is now the oldest motorcycle brand in the world still in production with the Bullet model enjoying the longest motorcycle production run of all time.*


* Desert Storm*







*Classic Chrome*







*Battle Green*







*Thunderbird Twinspark*






*Electra-Twinspark*





*Bullet Electra EFI*





*Bullet Electra Deluxe*






*Classic 350*





Welcome to Royal Enfield Motorcycles | Motorcycle India


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Bharat Forge is a forging company based in Pune, India. It has nine manufacturing plants in India, Germany, Sweden, United States, Scotland, United Kingdom and mainland China. The company's international operations are carried out by its subsidiary Carl Dan Peddinghaus GmbH.

It&#8217;s a manufacturer of steel forgings and auto parts such as crank shafts for trucks, which it supplies to global automakers like DaimlerChrysler and General Motors. 

It was rated as one of the best companies in Asia by the Forbes magazine because of its high growth rate*

















*At the highly automated auto-parts factory of Bharat Forge, Pune - India*



























http://www.bharatforge.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Titan Automation Solutions is a part of Titan Industries Limited, TATA group of company, providing customized turnkey assembly and testing solutions.*

*Titan RB600 fully automated reel bagging and handling system.*






*Gleason&#8217;s Titan grinding machine line is designed to reduce finish grinding times on gears with diameters ranging to 1,500 mm.*











*Robotic Assembly Line fully automatic manufactured by TITAN*












*Linear Assembly Line Fully Automatic*





http://www.titanautomation.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Titan Industries is the world's fifth largest wrist watch manufacturer and India's leading producer of watches under the Titan, Fastrack, Sonata, Nebula, RAGA, Regalia, Octane & Xylys brand names. It is a joint venture between the Tata Group, and the Tamil Nadu Industrial Development Corporation (TIDCO)

It's a billion dollar company with a revenue of Rs. 7,216.30 crore (US$1.31 billion) (FY2011)*


*









RAGA IS A RANGE OF WATCHES CRAFTED FOR THE INDIAN WOMAN WHO SEAMLESSLY BLENDS TRADITION INTO HER MODERNITY.*









*A FLICKER FROM A CANDLE LIGHT. A SOFT RAY OF SUNSHINE. THE DULL GLOW FROM A CELLPHONE SCREEN. HTSE - A RANGE OF TITAN WATCHES THAT WILL RUN ON JUST ABOUT ANY SOURCE OF LIGHT.*








*WITH AN INCREDIBLY SLIM MOVEMENT OF 1.15, THE TITAN EDGE IS THE SLIMMEST WATCH IN THE UNIVERSE. A MARVEL OF TECHNOLOGY AND A SYMBOL OF CLASS, THE EDGE IS A MUST-HAVE.*








































Titan Watches | India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

Amul is based in Anand, Gujarat and is a cooperative organization. *Amul spurred the White Revolution in India which in turn made India the largest producer of milk and milk products in the world*. *It is also the world's largest vegetarian cheese brand.*
Amul is the largest food brand in India and world's largest pouched milk brand with an annual turnover of US$2.2 billion (2010-11).Currently Unions making up GCMMF have 3.1 million producer members with milk collection average of 9.10 million litres per day. Besides India, *Amul has entered overseas markets such as Mauritius, UAE, USA, Oman, Bangladesh, Australia, China, Singapore, Hong Kong and a few South African countries*. Its bid to enter Japanese market in 1994 did not succeed, but it plans to venture again.
















Sorry if this is already posted....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

cloud_9 said:


> Chinkara Motors Private Limited is a Mumbai, Maharashtra-based auto, marine, ATV and aviation manufacturer.



WoW ..
Heard it for the first time

Cars look good


----------



## DARIUS

*JPS Overseas*(Based in Jalandhar) is run by group of highly qualified technocrats having wide experience in the field of leather products viz : Leather Tool Bags,Leather Tool Pouches, Leather Tool Holders ,Leather Nail Pouches,Leather Drill Holsters , Leather Knee Pads,Leather Nail and Tool Pouches and Carpenter Nail and Tool Pouches in Synthetic as well as in Cotton / Canvas Materials and associated products.Establish in the year 2002, JPS Overseas has made a huge mark in the industry as one of the reliable manufacturers of all kinds balls and boxing equipments. We have a team of experts who have stood by us and have helped us in delivering quality products to our customers. We, at JPS Overseas, are a Global Leader for sports equipment including Aussie Rule Footballs, Back Support Belts, Baseballs, Basketballs, Beach Volley Balls, Boxing Equipments, Hurling Balls, Medicine Balls, Netballs, Rounder Balls, Rugby Balls, Soccer ball, Soft Balls,Cricket ball ,Track suits, Jogging Suits etc.
Furthermore, it's a huge break through our professionals who passionately struggled for the best and to make us reputed in comparison to other industry.


----------



## DARIUS

*Sonodyne is an Indian electronics company specializing in amplifiers, speakers, and active speakers
It was started in the late 1960s by technocrat Ashoke Mukherjee, and at present engages in the R&D, manufacturing, and marketing of its products globally.*
Currently it has offerings in *home audio, professional audio and power electronics.
The Studio products (under pro audio) has a global presence in over 40 nations*
The Company and its products have won several awards and accolade both nationally and internationally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*L&T is claimed to be among the top five fabrication companies in the world. *

L&T, is an Indian multinational conglomerate corporation headquartered in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India.[2] The company has business interests in technology, engineering, construction and manufacturing goods. It operates in three segments Engineering & Construction Segment, Electrical & Electronics segment, Machinery & Industrial Products, and others.
L&T is India's largest engineering and construction company, with a dominant presence in India's infrastructure, power, hydrocarbon, machinery and railway related projects. In recent years, *L&T has expanded its global presence and international projects contributed 9% of its overall order book for the 2010&#8211;11 period.*
Considered to be the "bellwether of India's capital goods sector", L&T was recognized as the Company of the Year in 2010. L&T has featured four times in Forbes Fab 50 list of the best public companies in the Asia-Pacific region. 


*Some of L&T different Offices*














*World's largest vacuum column made by L&T*











*L&T Switch Gear Assembly Line*







*L&T Switch Gears*






*LT switchgears at site*








*Range of L&T Switch-gears*







http://www.larsentoubro.com/lntcorporate/common/ui_templates/homepage_news.aspx?res=P_CORP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

^^ Guys most of the stuff is already posted.......Please go through the thread first


----------



## acetophenol

ChennaiSKing said:


> *THE SPICE STORY OF SAKTHI MASALA*
> SAKTHI MASALA the Queen of spices as the household name among the millions today, Mr.P.C.DURAISAMY, the Founder of the Company was a small time turmeric trader, from a village called Perundurai near Erode. He founded SAKTHI TRADING COMPANY in 1975 and was doing Turmeric Trading for some time. Later he entered into the arena of pure spice powders like Turmeric, Chilli and Coriander. His inquisitiveness let him to enter into masala world with boldness. He encountered a lot of hurdles, since selling masala powders during those days to the oriental women who are traditionally conservative, was not that easy. It was concept selling on Easy Cooking rather than marketing food products. With self determination and persistent attempts he was able to get into the kitchens of our country and the rest of the world.



this image brings me the memories of the talented child artist "Taruni sachdev"(girl in the right end) who died a few months ago in a plane crash. May her soul rest in peace.she was so beautiful and talented.


----------



## ChennaiSKing

cloud_9 said:


> ^^ Guys most of the stuff is already posted.......Please go through the thread first



Sorry will I make sure no double post again...


----------



## ChennaiSKing

acetophenol said:


> this image brings me the memories of the talented child artist "Taruni sachdev"(girl in the right end) who died a few months ago in a plane crash. May her soul rest in peace.she was so beautiful and talented.



That's sad...is that in recent Nepal plane-crash...


----------



## acetophenol

ChennaiSKing said:


> That's sad...is that in recent Nepal plane-crash...



yep,that was a dornier do-228


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Jayam Industries specialise in manufacturing auto ancillaries, and companies like Jayam Industries form the backbone of Indian Auto Industry in attracting many global companies to open their manufacturing base in India *

Product Portfolio for Cars, UVs/MUVs/SUVs, Trucks & Buses:

BIW Structure
Interior trim / Seats
Exterior Trim / Bumpers
Chassis systems (Suspension / Brakes / Steering / Fuel / Exhaust)
HVAC
Safety Systems & Occupant Protection
Engine - Design / Development / Validation / Calibration / OBD / EMS
Transmission - manual / automatic / CVT
Electrical / Electronics














*Wiremesh Exhaust 
Gaskets*

















*Gasket Manufacturing Division*
















Jayem Auto Industries Pvt. Ltd. - Automotive Gasket & Rubber Hoses & Moulded Rubber Parts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*Jayem Automotives Limited can look back on 60 years of Indigenous Research and Development of the Engineering Products. Its a legacy etched deeply with footprints of untiring research and indigenous development.

It all started when Mr.D. Balasundaram.,B.E. (Sheffield) developed Indias first indigenous electric motor in 1939. The success of the motor fuelled the foundation of Textool Company Ltd., Indias first fully indigenous textile machinery manufacturing company in 1946. 

In 1969, All Tools Private Ltd., branched out from Textool and started out on its own, headed by 
Mr.B.Jayachandran trained in Germany. All Tools Private Ltd. later metamorphised into Jayem Automotives Ltd of today.*


*They are specialized in many Engines and ENGINES COMPONENTS some are below:-*

*Jaya 2600 DI 
Diesel Engine*






*Jaya 2000CC 
Diesel Engine*






*ENGINES COMPONENTS*

*Cylinder Block*






*CAM Career*






*Gear Box Housing*






*Real Hub*











*Brake Drum*






Jayem Automotives - Jayem Profile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mahindra Marksmen in Chilean service:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

More:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

*Nokia India Facility*,Chennai.


> Chennai manufactures 100 million phones-plus every year.





> Interestingly, over 70% of Nokias 8000-strong employee pool at the Chennai plant are women

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## cloud_9

*Trident Limited*, the flagship company of the group is one among the top 5 global terry towel giants of the world.What's more the company is one of the world's largest agro-based paper manufacturers and one of the largest yarn producers in India.With businesses spanning across more than 75 countries, Trident Group today is a *USD 1 billion enterprise* with an employee headcount of more than 10,000, and providing indirect employment to 20,000 people.

*Paper*









*Yarn*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

*Towels & Bathrobes*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

*The Sona Group* was founded in 1987 to manufacture components for the automotive industry. Today it is a *USD 800 million* multi-national  with over 16 plants across India, 3 in Germany and 1 in the USA. The group also has a strategic position in Fuji Autotec, Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

The *TVS Group* is Indias leading supplier of automotive components and one of the countrys most respected business groups.With a combined turnover of more than US$ 5 billion, the TVS Group employs a total workforce of close to 40,000. It currently comprises around 30 companies.These operate in diverse fields that range from two-wheeler and automotive component manufacturing to automotive dealerships, finance and electronics as well as into IT solutions and services.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any info on this?



> C*oncord 8 (C8) is a four-wheel drive lightweight rugged armoured vehicle designed for the Indian defence market. Developed by Concord Safety Systems, the Indian partner of Arotech, the vehicle offers high mobility and bullet-proof protection. The prototype of the vehicle was manufactured at the Dehradun Concord facility.
> Drivable on all terrain types, the vehicle is ideal for combating an insurgency, transporting logistics, providing protection to reconnaissance and convoys, and conducting search and rescue missions.
> The C8 is currently undergoing trials with the Northern Command of the Indian Army. It will be delivered to the Indian paramilitary and police forces before the end of 2009.
> Concord 8 armoured vehicle design*
> 
> The C8 has been designed using the expertise derived from the development of David MDT's lightweight armoured vehicle. Based on the Indian 4×4 platform, the C8 can accommodate up to six soldiers, and a driver, along with their entire combat gear and loads.
> "The C8 armoured vehicle is currently undergoing trials with the Northern Command of the Indian Army."
> The vehicle is air-conditioned with interiors designed to provide maximum flexibility. Doors are wide enough to enable quick entry and exit. The seating arrangement is flexible and can be customised in to either a four or a six-seat configuration.
> There are five gun ports and 12V/24V battery options. To withstand the impact of a massive collision, the vehicle has been installed with heavy duty bumpers.
> At the rear of the vehicle, two multipurpose storage boxes have been fitted in case additional ammunition is required. A blower attached inside the C8 absorbs acid gases released when the soldiers are shooting from inside the vehicle.
> A four-wheel drive, the C8 is equipped with a power steering and run-flat tyres. The vehicle also has water-fording capability and a high ground clearance. At the minimum level, the ground clearance level of the C8 is 190mm, while the maximum ground clearance level is 207mm. The payload capacity of Concord is up to 650kg and the vehicle has a double wishbone suspension system.
> The C8 has optional features including a communication system, a GPS, a PA system, siren, radio and a remote-controlled searchlight. The vehicle can also be equipped with a beacon, communication racks, additional ammunition box holders and selective up-armouring. The fuel tank can be provided with additional protection. The body of C8 can be extended to increase the inside space of the vehicle.
> C8 engine
> 
> The C8 is equipped with a 3l Dura Torque TDCi engine with variable geometry turbo charger. It provides a horse power of 115kW at 3,200rpm. The C8 features a five-speed manual gear box and has a common rail direct injection fuel system. The vehicle's air pressure tanks have a maximum capacity of 71l.
> The C8's power-to-weight ratio is over 25kW/t. Its high power-to-weight ratio enables it to transport extra combat loads while providing powerful ballistic protection to the crew compartment, engine and fuel tank. The engine is provided with ballistic protection up to level B-6.
> Concord 8 protection























Looks like it could be an excellant replacement to the up-armoured Gypsys and Rakshaks (older ones) for the IA,CAPFs and local police.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ guys any info whatsoever?? Has this been inducted into service?


----------



## Agent X

*Nilkamal Furniture*


----------



## Agent X

*Top and town Ice Cream*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

Titan Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

Rishi Fitness equipments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Supreme Industries Ltd is India's largest plastic processor based in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India with revenues of US$536.72 million.Supreme Industries offers wide range of plastic products with a variety of applications in Mulded Furniture, Storage & Material Handling Products, XF Films & Products, Performance Films, Industrial Moulded Products, Protective Packaging Products, Plastic Piping System & Petrochemicals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Super Falcon said:


> i dont like anyone of them as predictable



some one cares???


----------



## Tshering22

Water Car Engineer said:


> [/B]



Wow! they replaced those dummy wing stubs with more sturdy ones eh? Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

cloud_9 said:


> *United Breweries Group or UB Group* is an Indian conglomerate company based in Bangalore, India. The company has annual sales of over US$4 billion and a market capitalization of approximately US$12 billion. Its core business includes beverages, aviation, electrical and chemicals. The company markets beer under the Kingfisher brand and has also launched Kingfisher Airlines, an airline service in India, with international flights operating recently. United Breweries is India's largest producer of beerand has also launched Kingfisher Airlines, an airline service in India, with international flights operating recently. United Breweries is India's largest producer of beer with a market share of around 48% by volume.



Now you REALLY posted something I love.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imperialmen

This thread is like an advertisement thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

came across this, I chuckled.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChennaiSKing

*The US$ 3.5 billion Welspun Group has combined expertise, resources and engineering excellence to establish a global leadership position in Line Pipe and Home Textiles. Its marquee client list includes most of the Fortune 100 Companies operating in Oil & Gas and the retail sector such as Chevron, TCPL, Exxon Mobil, Wal-Mart, Target and others. With a strong foothold in more than 50 Countries, over 24,000 employees & 100,000+ shareholders, Welspun is one of India's fastest growing conglomerates.*






















*At its one-year anniversary celebration today, international pipe manufacturer Welspun announced that it will add 230 jobs and invest $30 million in its Little Rock facility, the company's first large-diameter pipe manufacturing location in North America. With this expansion, Welspun hopes to employ more than 600 people, more than doubling the workforce at the plant since its opening in 2009.*


















*Welspun Group's Solar Plant in side their factory*


----------



## Lenin

Amrut wiskey world's 3rd best wiskey made in india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*GSAT-10*


----------



## cloud_9

*Mazagon Dock Limited*, Mumbai, an ISO 9001 : 2008 Company is one of the leading shipbuilding and offshore fabrication yards in India. The Yard was established in the 18th century, and over the 200 odd eventful years, has earned a reputation for quality work and established a tradition of skilled and resourceful service to the shipping world in general and the Indian Navy, Coast Guard & ONGC in particular.After its takeover by the Government in 1960, Mazagon Dock grew rapidly to become the premier war-shipbuilding yard in India, producing sophisticated warships for the Navy and offshore structures for the ONGC.

Shivalik class 





Kolkata Class





Delhi Class





Shishimaru Class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Goa Shipyard Limited* (GSL) is one of India's leading shipyards. It is located on the West Coast of India at Vasco da Gama, Goa. It was established in 1957, originally by the Portuguese-India Govt. as "Estaleiros Navais de Goa", to build barges to be used in Goa's growing mining industry, which took off after the establishment of India's blockade of Goa in 1955. After the liberation of Goa by the Indian armed forces in 1961, it was requisitioned to manufacture warships for the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard.

Sankalp Class





Samar Class AOPV





Vikram Class OPV





Vishwast class





Saryu class NOVP





Interceptor Boats 





Extra Fast Attack Craft (XFAC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lao-Vieng

Boy I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*EzeTap Mobile POS​*


> We are local and understand the nuances of this market. Ezetap is a Bangalore-based company and made up of entrepreneurs who have all launched products at scale in India. Our hardware, software, and services are all designed, manufactured, and developed in India.




Citibank ushers in paperless payment system


> *Citibank India, on Monday, announced a new paperless mobile payment system for its credit and debit card customers that would do away with the charge slips and would be implemented for the entire global network of its U.S.-based parent Citigroup. The system has been developed with its technology partner Ezetap.*
> 
> Citibank said in a statement it had partnered with seven leading brands for the launch of this service in India, where it would help its more than 320 million card customers to make payments through their debit and credit cards at the point of payment.
> 
> It would also allow customers to make card payments at the point of purchase itself at the retail outlets, thereby avoiding long queues at payment counters in these stores.
> 
> Flipkart, Shoppers Stop, Bajaj Allianz and Bookmyshow are among the brands that are at various stages of testing and implementation of this payment solution. PTI


----------



## RescueRanger

I am confused, why are pictures of fitness equipment, plastic pipes, banking software and booze in a military picture thread?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> I am confused, why are pictures of fitness equipment, plastic pipes, banking software and booze in a military picture thread?



RR you seem to have come in late into this thread. As it says "Made In India" it just depicts all products made in India. Whether Tea, Tractors or Tech. Eqpt.
Come to think of it is better this way. If it was only about pictures about Military Equipment it might have been more alarming in a sense. So I prefer it this way, more constructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

* Titan watches*


























*Titan Industries Limited* is the *world's fifth largest *wrist watch manufacturer and India's leading producer of watches under the Titan, Fastrack, Sonata, Nebula, RAGA, Regalia, Octane & Xylys brand names. *It is a joint venture between the Tata Group, and the Tamil Nadu Industrial Development Corporation (TIDCO).*[4] Its product portfolio includes watches, accessories and jewelry, in both contemporary and traditional designs. It exports watches to about 32 countries around the world with manufacturing facilities in Hosur, Dehradun, Goa and manufactures precious jewellery under the Tanishq brand name, making it India's only national jewelry brand.

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...bEEOjl-IVfGSDi2sGNHMzFw&bvm=bv.41867550,d.bmk

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...=10613&usg=AFQjCNGbu0GHFPoNqTjbwvtFQXI0M2hONw


----------



## Manindra

NAL SARAS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

C-NM5


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## uzair ramay

i like this pulser bike...


----------



## Manindra

uzair ramay said:


> i like this pulser bike...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## invincible

Incredibly BIG list


----------



## Anees



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

aneesdani said:


>




Another boxy companion of Ecco, Versa & WagonR from Maruti Suzuki


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Any Indian-made submarine pics? :/


----------



## Hellraiser007

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Any Indian-made submarine pics? :/









INS Arihant a nuke sub


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hellraiser007 said:


> INS Arihant a nuke sub


Pic is too small, but thnx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Pic is too small, but thnx.



The arihant is very hush hush in terms of pictures. Its undergoing Harbor acceptance trials at the moment and within a week or two its reactor will got critical after which Sea acceptance trials shall begin. Till then its nigh impossible to get a picture, the picture posted above is a rare, very low res pic that was made available 2-3 years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

Watches from state owned HMT(Hindustan Machine Tools):Established in 1953,they were official time keepers of pre liberalised,socialist India..Watches were made in different models to cater civilian,military and aeronautic requirments..
Some classic pieces from HMT-

HMT Janata(People):










HMT Pilot(Once issued for IAF pilots):










HMT kaushal(means something like craftmanship):











HMT pocket watch:





One of the newer models:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Dillinger said:


> The arihant is very hush hush in terms of pictures. Its undergoing Harbor acceptance trials at the moment and within a week or two its reactor will got critical after which Sea acceptance trials shall begin. Till then its nigh impossible to get a picture, the picture posted above is a rare, very low res pic that was made available 2-3 years back.



I heard those subs aren't operational yet, right?


----------



## kaykay

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I heard those subs aren't operational yet, right?



As Dillinger says, trails are going on so obviously its not operational yet but withing 6 months it would be operational.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kaykay said:


> As Dillinger says, trails are going on so obviously its not operational yet but withing 6 months it would be operational.



Just wanted to make sure friend, GDL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Sahara India Pariwar is an Indian
conglomerate company headquartered in
Lucknow , India . Its diversified business has
interest in finance, infrastructure & housing,
media & entertainment, consumer merchandise
retail venture, manufacturing and information
technology. The company has a market
capitalisation of US$25.94 billion as of March
2011. [2] The group is a major promoter of
sports in India. It owned the New IPL team
Pune Warriors India . Sahara is the main
sponsor of the Indian cricket Team . They own
42.5% stake in Formula One's Force India
Formula 1 Team and also sponsors India
national field hockey team .[3] The Brand Trust
Report listed Sahara in the top 100 most
trusted brands of India.







A multinational company from my City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

A major contributor to the worlds 4th largest wind energy producing country .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Simmtronics's XPAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Ashok Leyland's Neptune Engine






Power 160 to 380 HP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Ashok Leyland's Neptune Engine






Power 160 to 380 HP


----------



## Manindra

*Greaves Cotton*

*Greaves Cotton Ltd. is a manufacturer of engines and construction equipment in India. Its shares are traded on the National Stock Exchange of India(NSE) and the Bombay Stock Exchange (BSE).

The business was founded in 1859 by James Greaves and George Cotton. In 1947, the company was purchased by Lala Karam Chand Thapar ofThapar Group.

In 2013, the company announced that it would be selling road construction equipment, including stationary concrete pumps
*


----------



## Manindra

Ircon International Limited (IRCON), a government company incorporated by the Central Government (Ministry of Railways) under the Companies Act, 1956 on 28th April, 1976 originally under the name Indian Railway Construction Company Limited, is the leading turnkey construction company in the public sector known for its quality, commitment and consistency in terms of Performance. IRCON has widespread operations in several States in India and in other countries(Malaysia, Nepal, Bangladesh, Mozambique,Ethiopia, Afganistan, U.K. Algeria & Sri Lanka Now). 

IRCON is a specialized Constructions organization covering the entire spectrum of construction activities and services in the infrastructure sector. However, Railway and Highway Construction, EHP sub-station (engineering and constructions), and MRTS are the core competence areas of IRCON.

IRCON operates not only in a highly competitive environment but also in difficult terrains and regions in India and abroad and is an active participant in prestigious nation building projects. IRCON has so far completed more than 280 infrastructure projects in India and more than 90 projects across the globe in more than 21 countries.


----------



## gslv mk3

*Made In India Engines
Tata Motors
*
*Revotron 1.2 T*

*




*

*1.05 l 3 cylinder engine*

*



*

*3.0 l CR4 *

*



*

*5 l Dual Fuel ( CNG + Diesel)*

*



*

*3.8 L SGI Engine*

*



*

*0.8 l CRDI twin clinder*

*



*

*2.2 l VTT DiCOR*

*



*

*624 CC 2 cylinder (Nano)*







@Manindra
Bhai can you add more automobile engines developed by Indian manufacturers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gslv mk3

*Mahindra *

*2.5 l mDI CRDe engine






2.2 l mHawk Engine






1.5 l mCR100 






3.3 L DITEC Engine





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Jayem Automotives*

*Jaya 2600 DI Diesel Engine*

*



*

*Jaya 1.6 l 16V Petrol Engine*

*



*

*1.8 l IDI Diesel Engine*

*



*

*0.9 l 3 cylinder*
*





2.7 l Six Cylinder





Multi-Fuel 3 Cylinder






Multi-Fuel Four Cylinder






580 CC 2 Cylinder






2.0 l Four Cylinder




*
Jayem 2000 engine was used in the HM Ambassador in the 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

I have a question are these engine developed in India or they are designed and developed abroad and manufactured in India?


----------



## gslv mk3

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> I have a question are these engine developed in India or they are designed and developed abroad and manufactured in India?



Engines I posted are developed in India,some of these have a few components sourced/analysis conducted abroad ( Injectors,starter ,CRDI etc )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

Mahindra engine used in scorpio are designed br Ricardo company abroad or not?


----------



## gslv mk3

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Mahindra engine used in scorpio are designed br Ricardo company abroad or not?



Gearbox comes from ricardo I guess.


----------



## Roybot

Manindra said:


>



Those are Ulysse Nardin watches bro, the Sonata range, its a Swiss company. Don't confuse it with the desi Sonata watches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

gslv mk3 said:


> Engines I posted are developed in India,some of these have a few components sourced/analysis conducted abroad ( Injectors,starter ,CRDI etc )



And that will remain so. 

No company in the world produces or purchases every component in/from a single nation in the globalized world economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Koovie said:


> And that will remain so.
> 
> No company in the world produces or purchases every component in/from a single nation in the globalized world economy


Most of the components are made by Bosch in India.


----------



## gslv mk3

cloud_9 said:


> Most of the components are made by Bosch in India.


Dont forget tuning by AVL,Austria.


----------



## patentneer

RescueRanger said:


> I am confused, why are pictures of fitness equipment, plastic pipes, banking software and booze in a military picture thread?



Ayela, Alibaug say aaya kya ?


----------



## gslv mk3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Ashok Leyland
*
*Neptune Series*

*




*
*6 l Hythane *_(Hydrogen-methane)_* Engine *

*





Tata Motors
*
*475 IDI*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehrdad1111

indien is the best example that blaming the colonial time for current problems of poor and developing states is a mistake. they had their chance and they took it and developed the worlds biggest democracy instead of whining and trying to blsame always others for own problems like many many muslim countries do today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bloo

Marine engines by Kirloskar............
_Indian navy too uses Kirloskar engines._

*8DKM28e - 3020 KWm*





*No of Cylinders* 8
*Bore* 280mm
*Stroke* 390mm
*RPM (min-1)* 750
*MCR (KWm)* 3020 (2800) KWm
*Fuel Oil* MDO / (HFO)

*6DKM20e-1060 KWm*




*No of Cylinders * 6
*Bore * 200mm
*Stroke * 300mm
*RPM (min-1) * 900
*MCR (KWm) * 1060 (980) KWm
*Fuel Oil * MDO / (HFO)

*6DKM26e - 1960 KWm*




*No of Cylinders * 6
*Bore * 260mm
*Stroke * 380mm
*RPM (min-1) * 750
*MCR (KWm) * 1960 (1660) KWm
*Fuel Oil * MDO / (HFO)

*6DKM28e - 2260 KWm*




*No of Cylinders* 6
*Bore* 280mm
*Stroke* 390mm
*RPM (min-1)* 750
*MCR (KWm)* 2260 (2100) KWm
*Fuel Oil* MDO / (HFO)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*MADE IN INDIA ENGINES*

*Eicher*

*VEDX-5




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

IND151 said:


> * Titan watches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Titan Industries Limited* is the *world's fifth largest *wrist watch manufacturer and India's leading producer of watches under the Titan, Fastrack, Sonata, Nebula, RAGA, Regalia, Octane & Xylys brand names. *It is a joint venture between the Tata Group, and the Tamil Nadu Industrial Development Corporation (TIDCO).*[4] Its product portfolio includes watches, accessories and jewelry, in both contemporary and traditional designs. It exports watches to about 32 countries around the world with manufacturing facilities in Hosur, Dehradun, Goa and manufactures precious jewellery under the Tanishq brand name, making it India's only national jewelry brand.
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=titan watches wiki&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_Industries&ei=94ELUdr-KY6yrAfe7YDADA&usg=AFQjCNEKqyObEEOjl-IVfGSDi2sGNHMzFw&bvm=bv.41867550,d.bmk
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=titan watches history&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CD8QFjAC&url=http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/titan-industries-ltd/infocompanyhistory/companyid-12903.cms&ei=VYILUfJjzo6uB_engYAO&v6u=http://s-v6exp1-ds.metric.gstatic.com/gen_204?ip=111.119.254.237&ts=1359708739240701&auth=xzyfzy5t5apwhqykdipsfggvjqudy4v3&rndm=0.3483773129992187&v6s=2&v6t=10613&usg=AFQjCNGbu0GHFPoNqTjbwvtFQXI0M2hONw




These guys seriously need some design help - no offence. They've been lazily resting on their laurels for decades. What is up with that? Since they only make the casings, dials etc. (high quality quartz mechanism is sourced from Switzerland), they could have taken the captive India market by storm and done something with it. Instead they've shown a marked lack of pizzazz and panache in keeping up with global fashion trends in watches (such as rose gold color trends & stone embellishments for women, thin watches, multi-dial watches etc.). 

Even crappy 'Dubai-only' brands like 'Omax' have better styling and selection. I mean - nobody is expecting Jaeger-LeCoultre or Piaget styling from Titan - but c'mon WTF??

On top of that - to add insult to injury, their prices aren't competitive outside of India either, compared to established current brands on the same range like Michael Kors. In India I notice their mainstay is the wedding market (watches being gifted to groom and bride). But in the SAARC markets ( especially talking about Dhaka - my hometown) they just couldn't make a dent in the quality watch market in spite of trying with multiple boutiques and ho-hum lackluster sales which they're happy with. I have friends in the business and this is what I have heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

MOODS conodms








*Moods Condoms* is a condom made from natural rubber latex. It is manufactured HLL Lifecare Limited, a Government of India undertaking.HLL today is one of the world's largest manufacturers of condoms. As of December 2012, its annual production totals around 800 million pieces across the globe.
Moods is present in many overseas markets in nearly 30 countries such as Africa, South America and UAE and is soon to launch in the UK and the US. Due to its global presence, it maintains high quality standards where each condom is electronically tested for pinholes and weak spots and confirms to a range of international standards.
*I know many of you dont had knowledge before reading this post that Mood is manufactured by a GOI PSU*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

gslv mk3 said:


> Engines I posted are developed in India,some of these have a few components sourced/analysis conducted abroad ( Injectors,starter ,CRDI etc )



CRDI is not a component, its a technology based on certain principles.
Common Rail Diret (Fuel) Injection = CRDI.
Whole CRDI engine is different from previous NON CRDI Diesel engines..

Whole engine design is different overall...


----------



## Bilal9

narcon said:


> CRDI is not a component, its a technology based on certain principles.
> Common Rail Diret (Fuel) Injection = CRDI.
> Whole CRDI engine is different from previous NON CRDI Diesel engines..
> 
> Whole engine design is different overall...



Those engines are also made using modular manufacture. Four and six cylinder engine blocks can be cast from the same block by adding or subtracting two cylinders. 

Sometimes engine mfrs. develop a common four cylinder engine and manufacture in a common plant (owned by all parties) to save costs. In the USA - one line of CRDI engine manufacture is shared by Chrysler, Mazda and Mitsubishi.


----------



## narcon

Bilal9 said:


> Those engines are also made using modular manufacture. Four and six cylinder engine blocks can be cast from the same block by adding or subtracting two cylinders.
> 
> Sometimes engine mfrs. develop a common four cylinder engine and manufacture in a common plant (owned by all parties) to save costs. In the USA - one line of CRDI engine manufacture is shared by Chrysler, Mazda and Mitsubishi.



Not possible!
You forgot about the crankshaft...The backbone of the engine, mother of pistons..


----------



## Bilal9

narcon said:


> Not possible!
> You forgot about the crankshaft...The backbone of the engine, mother of pistons..



We aren't talking about a tenth grade level science lesson. 

Of course the crankshaft will be different (shorter). But cylinders, liners and a lot of other components will be common - therefore will save costs. 

In any case this is OT because in India the learning curve is much higher for an indigenous engine and India is not at that stage yet. There are many steps of developing basic durability, understanding customers etc. 

The Tata Indica and Scorpio have gone through major evolutions & revisions and the manufacturers are still learning. To jump the curve, they are forced to look for acquisitions so Tata setting up a research company based iin the UK and buying Jaguar LR. Mahindra has developed a research team and also outsourced this function.

In India people still think of Tatas and Mahindras as good for only 3 years of good service.....

Even if you look at China, the biggest sellers there are VW and GM (Buick). Local brands are not reliable yet -- it will take time.


----------



## narcon

Bilal9 said:


> We aren't talking about a tenth grade level science lesson.
> 
> Of course the crankshaft will be different (shorter). But cylinders, liners and a lot of other components will be common - therefore will save costs.



Crankshaft would be larger or shorter depending upon number of pistons, and then the whole head assembly changes (with overhead valves) so the whole engine is different entirely. What adding piston/blocks/modular shik are you talking about?


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> In any case this is OT because in India the learning curve is much higher for an indigenous engine and India is not at that stage yet.



Non sense



narcon said:


> CRDI is not a component, its a technology based on certain principles.



I know mate,I was mentioning the work done by AVL.



Bilal9 said:


> The Tata Indica and Scorpio have gone through major evolutions & revisions and the manufacturers are still learning.



both aren't the flagship products of both companies.What do you mean ?


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Non sense
> 
> 
> 
> I know mate,I was mentioning the work done by AVL.
> 
> 
> 
> both aren't the flagship products of both companies.What do you mean ?



I should've clarified myself. I don't consider a copied motorcycle engine from Honda an indigenous effort. Indigenous means developed from design stage & from the ground up. And a car engine. Not a 200cc motorbike engine.


----------



## Spade

Bilal9 said:


> I should've clarified myself. I don't consider a copied motorcycle engine from Honda an indigenous effort. Indigenous means developed from design stage & from the ground up. And a car engine. Not a 200cc motorbike engine.


How do I put it..... ummm.... nobody cares what you think!! I consider indigenous meaning not only design, materials but the formula, number system, theories, pen, paper, computer and all related software/hardware used in everything associated with design process to be indigenous. then?


----------



## Bilal9

Way to Segway bud. What should indigenous mean?

I think generally people have agreed on a meaning worldwide on what indigenous means. Not what cockamime idea you or I came up with but a meaning by lexicon or dictionary.

In any case there aren't any 'indigenous' Indian developed automotive engines I know of. Anyone please enlighten me if I am wrong.


----------



## Spade

Bilal9 said:


> Way to Segway bud. What should indigenous mean?
> 
> I think generally people have *agreed on a meaning worldwide* on what indigenous means. Not what cockamime idea you or I came up with but a meaning by lexicon or dictionary.
> 
> In any case there aren't any 'indigenous' Indian developed automotive engines I know of. Anyone please enlighten me if I am wrong.


Care to show that definition? No blogs please. If there was any such definition, you wouldn't have used words like "i don't consider". Indigenous means agency has design control over the system level parameters. It may depend on various non-indigenous subsystems, but it doesn't make the system any less indigenous.


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> . I don't consider a copied motorcycle engine from Honda an indigenous effort.



What engine are you talking about ? For the 200 cc engine,only Bajaj has a 200 cc engine ,and that was developed indigenously.



Bilal9 said:


> Indigenous means developed from design stage & from the ground up. And a car engine.



see below.we have been developing LCV/MUV engines since the 1980s.



Bilal9 said:


> In any case there aren't any 'indigenous' Indian developed automotive engines I know of. Anyone please enlighten me if I am wrong.



See posts 511,512,513,524 & 527-all car,truck,LCV and tractor/backhoe engines indigenously developed by Tata,Mahindra,Ashok Leyland etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> What engine are you talking about ? For the 200 cc engine,only Bajaj has a 200 cc engine ,and that was developed indigenously.
> 
> 
> 
> see below.we have been developing LCV/MUV engines since the 1980s.
> 
> 
> 
> See posts 511,512,513,524 & 527-all car,truck,LCV and tractor/backhoe engines indigenously developed by Tata,Mahindra,Ashok Leyland etc.



Like I said I was talking car engines. We're primarily talking cars here I thought. Not MUV's or LCVs.

Tata claims the Revatron 1.2 as their first-ever indigenous car engine developed in India (just introduced for the 'Bolt' which I believe is Tata's 'Hyundai i10' competitor in India). There are quite a few parts in this Tata engine that are sourced overseas. For the other brands there is no question of even 50% 'indigenous' yet. We are talking money and not every part can be sourced locally as cheaply as sourced overseas.

In any case - this attempt to claim something as 'indigenous' just to make a 'desh-premi' point smacks of the era of the license raj and is futile and pointless. Nowadays all products and parts (especially automotive) are sourced globally - even those made in China.


----------



## gslv mk3

Why do you always quote me while I am banned ? 



Bilal9 said:


> Like I said I was talking car engines. We're primarily talking cars here I thought. Not MUV's or LCVs.
> Tata claims the Revatron 1.2 as their first-ever indigenous car engine developed in India



No-Revatron isn't Tata's first indigenous car engine developed in India-It was Tata 475,which debuted with Tata's first modern car-Indica.And there is another 1.05l three cylinder engine developed for Tata Manza Hybrid.All these are diesel engines though.



Bilal9 said:


> There are quite a few parts in this Tata engine that are sourced overseas



Yes there may be.But there are indigenously made components too.Tata,Mahindra all source parts from Indian suppliers as well Bharat Forge - Home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

India is the home of the small car engine. China, no! Mid size in competition with Global majors. Japan and Korea moved a lot of small engine manufacture to India. Indian govt. policy. 

Agri. user friendly engines said small engines. Over time locals modified them into auto rickshaw, then upgraded to tractors, then small cars and then everything else including jet and rocket engines with ongoing bugs.


----------



## Bilal9

patentneer said:


> India is the home of the small car engine. China, no!



Sir - I must applaud you on your breathtakingly bizarre statement. Please check your facts and re-visit Google. Google is your friend - if you can type correctly. Maybe you can also re-write your statement observing rules of English Grammar for those of us who can't read minds.

China is not the home of the small car engine - wow! 

Cheerleading aside - neither China nor India are attracting car companies because of some stellar automotive design capability or superior technical expertise compared to the West. We delude ourselves into these nationalistic jingoism trips too easily - ignoring reality. The reality check is that both India and China are simply low-cost labor destinations as are the rest of South Asia and East Asia. 

Infrastructure wise - China is in a far better position to leverage the low cost labor than India is at present. It will take India at least a decade and maybe more to catch up to China's industrial (therefore automotive) manufacturing capability. 

Of course IT and BPO wise the game is the other way round.

Why does China have a better edge in the manufacturing game? (think logically and un-emotionally)

China's investment in health and education is far ahead of India's.
India always outsources the sharper talent to overseas and lags in that sector
Overpopulation, illiteracy and mal-nourishment indirectly affect the manufacturing sector of India
Those companies who try to invest in India manufacturing-wise find lots of red-tape 'baboo' corruption which hampers future growth immensely
Most states of India are power deficient. Power, logistics and transport facilities are not readily available compared to China.
India has stringent labour laws, workers cannot be employed from so and so states, political backing, labour unions etc.
Lack of transparency on processes and clearances. There are no proper demarcations as far as processes are concerned at state and central levels. File clearances, bribes to be offered, baboos involved etc. Kumarmangalam Birla recently announced his reluctance to invest 4000 crores in business due to the lack of support from the government.
Lack of coordination between workforce and the technological development in India
Lack of investment in R&D and strategic planning. Most of goods finished products have to be imported. Arms, cosmetics, etc
Political interests, land disputes etc. Ex. TATA NANO -Singur case. Delay delay delay. Indecisive govt. administrators with lack of political backbone.
Mindsets, people in India prefer White collar jobs and do not want to get their hands dirty by having non-prestigious "floor jobs".
Innumerable Taxes and laws for setting up projects.
India has a labor surplus but the labor is rarely skilled, this can be accounted mainly due to focus on academics and lack of practical knowledge. Managing and upgrading skills is poor and need major overhauling.
Finally the monster corruption and scams that fends off global investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

Bilal9 said:


> Sir - I must applaud you on your breathtakingly bizarre statement. Please check your facts and re-visit Google. Google is your friend - if you can type correctly. Maybe you can also re-write your statement observing rules of English Grammar for those of us who can't read minds.
> 
> China is not the home of the small car engine - wow!
> 
> Cheerleading aside - neither China nor India are attracting car companies because of some stellar automotive design capability or superior technical expertise compared to the West. We delude ourselves into these nationalistic jingoism trips too easily - ignoring reality. The reality check is that both India and China are simply low-cost labor destinations as are the rest of South Asia and East Asia.
> 
> Infrastructure wise - China is in a far better position to leverage the low cost labor than India is at present. It will take India at least a decade and maybe more to catch up to China's industrial (therefore automotive) manufacturing capability.
> 
> Of course IT and BPO wise the game is the other way round.
> 
> Why does China have a better edge in the manufacturing game? (think logically and un-emotionally)
> 
> China's investment in health and education is far ahead of India's.
> India always outsources the sharper talent to overseas and lags in that sector
> Overpopulation, illiteracy and mal-nourishment indirectly affect the manufacturing sector of India
> Those companies who try to invest in India manufacturing-wise find lots of red-tape 'baboo' corruption which hampers future growth immensely
> Most states of India are power deficient. Power, logistics and transport facilities are not readily available compared to China.
> India has stringent labour laws, workers cannot be employed from so and so states, political backing, labour unions etc.
> Lack of transparency on processes and clearances. There are no proper demarcations as far as processes are concerned at state and central levels. File clearances, bribes to be offered, baboos involved etc. Kumarmangalam Birla recently announced his reluctance to invest 4000 crores in business due to the lack of support from the government.
> Lack of coordination between workforce and the technological development in India
> Lack of investment in R&D and strategic planning. Most of goods finished products have to be imported. Arms, cosmetics, etc
> Political interests, land disputes etc. Ex. TATA NANO -Singur case. Delay delay delay. Indecisive govt. administrators with lack of political backbone.
> Mindsets, people in India prefer White collar jobs and do not want to get their hands dirty by having non-prestigious "floor jobs".
> Innumerable Taxes and laws for setting up projects.
> India has a labor surplus but the labor is rarely skilled, this can be accounted mainly due to focus on academics and lack of practical knowledge. Managing and upgrading skills is poor and need major overhauling.
> Finally the monster corruption and scams that fends off global investors.



^^^

Effing son of an idiot, Bong to boot ... been reading too much anti-Indian English language idiotic English press On the net, eh!

Think Indian! 

All those points were designed in cahoots with desi capitalists against MNC's to grow the local biz.

Sure things got a little out of hand. Democracy allows for corrective action and when liberalization, un-shacking or Thacherism was implemented, most locals had built up capacity


----------



## Bilal9

patentneer said:


> ^^^
> 
> Effing son of an idiot, Bong to boot ... been reading too much anti-Indian English language idiotic English press On the net, eh!
> 
> Think Indian!
> 
> All those points were designed in cahoots with desi capitalists against MNC's to grow the local biz.
> 
> Sure things got a little out of hand. Democracy allows for corrective action and when liberalization, un-shacking or Thacherism was implemented, most locals had built up capacity



Nice! The truth bites....

If I was Indian I doubt you'd be calling me names. Ah the power of labels and how delusional we get. The whole subcontinent is a dump compared to where China is. Accept the truth first then work on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

Billaal, your posts have merit.

I serve in this sector - manufacturing. As an insider, Indians and Asians are traders not manufacturers. Manufacturing is an offshoot of trading. Governance issues make manufacturing risky while corruption enables trading. Now this is also a Global and historical fact.

Problem is that trading has been ossified, embedded and hijacked by the caste system.
Manufacturers are not a caste. It's also relatively open eco-system with lots of Global OEM's who do business on merit, not caste. Even here there is corruption and the stakes are very high, winner takes all.

Notice smaller then Global size cartels own market verticals in India, newbies are not welcome. These cartels are caste aligned and are more sales, marketing and distribution Co.'s. India always worked that way, the govt. has known it, and always went out of the way to promote agnostic manufacturing. The story of Indian govt. 's Mnufacturing invervention is never told, take it from an expert BilaAl, the govt. has been kicking and screaming industry into shape since the get go. Concrete examples are steel, then steel processing like railway stuff. Steel wheels, bogies, rails, engines. Personal equipment like entire scooter, tractor, truck, bus, and car industries. Textile, shipbuilding or IT industry. In all the above Indias Pvt.and Govt. Co's turned world beaters, including exports to tier 2-3 markets. They are pushing semicondutor, aerospace and outerspace now. Same re. China in colonial times, read Maxwells Noble House Re. Hong Kong. Modern China got pushy with manufacturing and is mostly govt. owned. 

India's European and colonial connection landed it evolutionary linkages, design and capacity. Stupid to re-invent the wheel when you could build on Simpsons, Ricardo or Daimler Benz engines available locally. The merits of continuity, practicality and poverty means 'jugaad' or go with what you got and improvise. Since the foundation was British colonial, adaptation of say British engines for agro. use has been spontaneous. Classic Indian factory floors are a Mish mash of colonial, ex USSR/ex East European Commie block and assorted other lathes and other metal working machines. Bajaj Co.'s flagship Chetak scooters used to be a typical example. Many tractor companies, ordnance factories were too.

Sales, mega sales, competition and govt. policy, have forced Co.'s into R&D via buyouts, collaborations, consultants and local legacy design efforts.

India has a more then healthy, maturity, demand driven design capability today specially re. Global R&D centers mass relocation to India. Nowhere else, not Chin, not Korea but Canada and Singapore to some small extent. Many, many Indian outsourcing and Global Co's run entire University size Corp. training centers in-house which reflects the scale of operations.

At its stage of development India is far ahead in design and R&D re. it's world beating R&D outsourcing industry, but substantially behind in mapping it's Global advantage to local products. N'ést pas?

Indian products on this page show that the 100 pound gorilla is starting to waltz. Not 1 Co. all the way from the Suez Canal and beyond all the way to the Mallacas can compete with Indian Co's re. scale. Even others can't, never mind Af.-Pak., Bangladesh, Lanka et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

*Essel Propack*
Essel, part of the USD 2.4 billion Essel Group, with a turnover of over USD 350 million, is the largest global specialty packaging company, manufacturing laminated plastic tubes catering to the FMCG and Pharma space. Employing over 2,600 people representing 25 different nationalities, Essel functions through 25 state-of-the-art facilities in 12 countries.

Essel sells more than six billion tubes a year and we have consistently been expanding our reach across the world. We provide extraordinary solutions customized to an increasing variety of applications and new innovations in material, technology and process. With a 33% share of the world’s oral care market and many successful forays into wider verticals such as Beauty & Cosmetics, Pharma & Health, Food and Home, we are the world’s largest producer of laminated plastic tubes.
Essel Propack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *Revotron 1.2 T*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Tata unveils *_*Bolt Sport*_* at Geneva Motor Show 2015*

*



*

*The Tata Bolt Sport will be propelled by the same 1.2-litre turbocharged petrol engine that also powers the Zest and the regular Bolt variant. However, the engine on this one is tuned for higher performance, and puts out a maximum power output of 120bhp at 5,500rpm and a peak torque of 170Nm between 2,000rpm and 3,000rpm*. It comes paired to a 5-speed manual gearbox that sends power to the front wheels of the car. The Sport version also gets newly designed 17-inch alloy wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*BEML developed engines *

http://www.bemlindia.com/documents/Products/Engine/ENGINE MODELS & APPLICATION.pdf

@Guynextdoor @Chanakya's_Chant @Manindra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

*TEXMACO* manufactures a diverse range of products viz.* Railway Freight Cars*, *Hydro-mechanical Equipment & Industrial Structurals*, *Steel Castings*, and *Pressure Vessels*, etc.
_
LPG Carrier_






_Car Carrying Wagon_






_20 Axle wagon for carrying Transformers_

_





BFAT - 6 Axle Wagon for carrying Military Tank






Well Wagon






BCBFG (Food grain) Rake






BTAP (Alumina Wagon)




_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Continued..

_Fabricated FIAT Bogie for High Speed Coaches






Trash rack cleaning machines 






Crushing Mill-Sugarcane




_

*L&T Shipbuilding*







_L&T Shipbuilding operates two modern shipyards – one on the east coast at Kattupalli, near the metropolitan city of Chennai, the capital of the state of Tamil Nadu and the other one on the west coast of India at Hazira, near the city of Surat in Gujarat._

_The corporate headquarters of L&T Shipbuilding and a state-of-the-art Marine Design Center are located in Chennai, India._

_At both shipyards building of Warships, Submarines, Auxiliary Vessels / Crafts and Specialised Commercial Ships are undertaken. In addition Kattupalli shipyard also undertakes Repairs and Refits of both Defence and Commercial ships._


_Kattupalli Shipyard_

_



_

_Heavy Lift Vessel-Happy Sky ( 18,680 DWT )_

_



_

_RollDock Sun _

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Pipavav Defence and Offshore Engineering company *







*Pipavav Shipyard Limited* now *Pipavav Defence and Offshore Engineering company Limited* is the India's largest shipbuilding and Heavy industry company headquartered in Mumbai, Maharastra. 

_Panamax bulk carriers_ _74,500 DWT_











_600T Goliath crane_
_



_



_Pressure Parts_
_




_

_Turbine & Generator Components _
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Daulat Ram is a diversified group of manufacturing companies, active in dynamic braking resistors, special ac & dc motors, generators, traction equipments, package air-conditioning & refrigeration, epoxy & glass fiber insulation and components, and light weight to heavy weight aluminum casting.The Group has recently started export of its products to the major locomotive manufacturers in country like USA. 

_Railway Parts, Dynamic Braking Resistors for AC Locomotives, Dynamic Braking Resistors Roof Mounted, Naturally Cooled, Dynamic Brake Hatch for EMD Locomotives, Dynamic Braking Resistors for ALCO Locomotives, Field Shunting and Field Diverting Resistors, Resistors for 3 Phase Electric Locomotives: Harmonic Filter, Pre-Charge and Resistor over voltage protection (MUB) Resistors, Snubber Resistor for EMUs, Main Starting Resistors for AC / DC Locomotives, Traction Alternator, Traction Motors - DC and 3 Phase, Radiator Cooling Fan Assembly for EMD Locomotives, Auxiliary Generators for EMD Locomotives, 36 HP DC Motors for EMD DBR application, 30 / 35 kW DC Motors for Electric Locomotives, 30 kW AC Motors for Locomotives, 52 kW Horizontal Blower Motors for Locomotives, Oil Cooling Blower Motors for 3 Phase AC Locomotives, Air Conditioners for Passenger Coaches, Air Conditioners for Driver Cabs of Locomotives, Blower._
_
*
AC Traction Motor DR48/06AZ replaceable with ABB 6FRA6068*_








_Traction motor type DR48/06AZ is a six pole forced ventilated, 3-phase squirrel-cage induction motor,is capable to deliver adequate starting torque at a low starting current for hauling a 6000 HPAC freight Locomotive, likes of WAG9 of Indian Railways. 

*Traction Alternator*






Traction Alternator DR101/03AZ meets the requirements of high horse power Diesel-Electric Locomotives of up to 3300 HP capacity, such a those of Indian Railways. This Alternator is suitable for rotational speeds up to 1100 RPM.
This Traction Alternator is a salient pole, 3-phase star connected, separately excited, single bearing machine, directly coupled to Diesel Engine.

*DC Traction Motor DR46/09AZ 
*






Traction Motor DR46/09AZ is a series wound,four pole, forced ventilated DC motor, suitable for Standard Guage and Metre Gauge Diesel Electric Locomotives. This motor can also be used on Medium Power, BG Diesel Electric Locomotives. 

*High Adhesion DC Traction Motor DR49/02AZ *

*



*

High Adhesion DC Traction Motor DR49/02AZ (replaceable with GE*752 ) is a series wound,four pole, forced ventilated DC motor with axle roller bearing drive and suspension, specially developed for Broad Gauge, High Speed, Diesel Electric Locomotives. 

*Roof mounted For LHB Type Passenger Coaches*
*




*


*ROOF MOUNTED FORCE COOLED DBR FOR WAG7 & WAP4 ELECTRIC LOCOMOTIVES*





_

_
This is most modern DBR with high efficacy and lowest temperature of Grids Most suitable for continuous Braking applications with higher hauling loads at low and high speeds. This design can sustain current level up to 1000 AMPS and limits the temperature up to 250 ° C. Entire system is Roof Mounted.

*SHORT HOOD DYNAMIC BRAKING RESISTOR*
*



*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

_*High Power To Weight DC Traction Motor*







Traction Motor Type DR50/01AZ is a series wound,four pole, forced ventilated DC motor, with high power to weight ratio, developed for use on Broad Gauge Diesel Electric Locomotives.  _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Kemrock Industries and Exports Ltd, the World’s most integrated Fibre Reinforced Composites manufacturer provides an extensive range of standard products that are ideal replacements for traditional materials. Additional customised, innovative, bespoke products tailored to clients’ specific needs ensure the provision of complete composite solutions.

*Kemrock Industries & Exports Ltd.* manufactures and exports FRP/GRP (Composite) Products for major industrial sectors such as aerospace, defense, renewable energy, wind energy, railways, chemical processing, oil and gas, water and waste water management, infrastructure, construction, electrical and electronics, marine, telecommunications and many more...

A leader in the field of composites in India, the company delivers standard as well as customized solutions that are ideal replacements for conventional materials. The State-of the-Art facility, located close to Vadodara in the western part of India, provides high-quality engineered advanced composite solutions and reliable services, complying with customer specifications as well as national and international standards. The company operates using principles of Total Integrated Management (TIM), ensuring complete customer satisfaction. An end-to-end solution provider, it encompasses conceptual design, prototype development, testing, manufacturing, logistic support, installation and comprehensive after sales service.

Kemrock has the unique distinction of commissioning India's first Carbon Fibre Manufacturing facility to cater to Defence, Aerospace & Infrastructure Sectors.
*Kemrock’s Composite Product Range :*
Carbon Fiber
Railway Interiors & Exteriors
Rotor Blades, Nacelle Covers & Nose Cones
GRP Pipe Systems & Solutions
Cooling Tower Solutions
Industrial Cable Management System
Moulded & Pultruded Gratings
Pultruded Structural Profiles
Lighting / Utility Poles & Flag Masts
Access System – EasyReach
Handrails & Ladders
Thermosetting Resins: Epoxy, Phenolic & Unsaturated Polyester Resins
Technical Fabrics

*Kemrock serves major industrial sectors such as :*
​


© Copyright 2012
Kemrock Industries And Exports Limited
All Rights Reserved
Terms of use Disclaimer


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *MADE IN INDIA ENGINES*
> 
> *Eicher*



*EICHER E494 *

*



*

4 Cylinders 4 valves CRS engine with Volvo Group EMS 3.0

*MAX POWER OUTPUT :* 120 PS @ 2800 rpm
*MAX TORQUE OUTPUT:* 400 Nm @ 1400-1600 rpm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

JCB's 3DX sold in India,Africa & ME had a* 49.5hp Kirloskar Oil Engines 4R810 Engine*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

@Georgeclark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

*Indian Telephone Industries Limited*, commonly known as *ITI Limited*, is a state-owned manufacturer of telecommunications equipment in India. It was founded in 1948, and today has six manufacturing facilities which produce a range of switching, transmission, access and subscriber premises equipment. It is headquartered at Bengaluru.

It produces GSM mobile equipment at its Mankapur and Raebareli Plants. These two facilities supply more than nine million lines per annum to both domestic as well as export markets. It also produces Information and Communication Technology (ICT) equipment such as network management systems, encryption and networking solutions for internet connectivity, and secure communications networks and equipment for India's military. The company has above 7000 employees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Medha Servo Drives Pvt. Ltd., founded in 1984, is focused on rail transportation. Medha’s vision is to become world leader in railway products and to achieve this we specialize in three areas, Control Electronics, Power Electronics and safety critical Signalling.*

at* InnoTrans 2012
*






*Products for Diesel Locomotives*


*Traction Converter





*
For Diesel / Electric locomotives, EMU and DEMU vehicles with AC Traction Motors, Medha's new Microprocessor based AC-AC Traction System (MAS) offers the latest in technology combining IGBT based Traction Converter with DSP and microprocessor based embedded controls. Microprocessor based Locomotive Control system is used in conjunction with IGBT based Traction Converter to implement this solution.

*Locomotive Control Computer
*








Improves Locomotive Availability (reduced down times)
Improves Adhesion with Independent Motor Control philosophy
Improves Engine Utilization (GHP based control)
Monitors all Traction Equipment on-board for Safe Operating Margins
Customizable parameter settings to adapt to different locomotive types without changing software
Modular expandable platform for added functionality like Automatic Engine Start Stop, Remote Monitoring, Distributed Power Control etc for fuel savings, increased availability and monitoring.

*Hotel Load *

Medha has designed and developed HEP units for Diesel-Electric locomotives where primary power source is the 3phase Alternator coupled to the Diesel Engine. This HEP unit is rated for 500kVA load (typical power requirement of up to 10 coach trains). Due to lack of space on-board the Diesel locomotive, the HEP unit was designed to be an underframe unit with forced air cooling. Wires are run between coaches and the converter through highly reliable couplers used by the railways.

Medha is also working on concept design of two HEP units of 500kVA rating each for Electric Locomotives (1000kVA is power requirement of 20 coach train). The power source for this converter will be an auxiliary winding of traction transformer. This HEP unit is an on-board system with forced air cooling.

*Locomotive Control System*







Medha’s Microprocessor based Loco Control System Type MEP 660 uses state-of-art technology, for controlling diesel electric locomotives. This is a maintenance free alternative to the popularly used E type excitation for this application. This provides Excitation Control, Propulsion Control, Dynamic Braking Control, Wheel Slip Control, and Auxiliary Generator Control with digital PID controls.

*Governor

*






Microcontroller based Governor MEG-601 uses state-of-the-art technology, for controlling Diesel Engine of Diesel Electric Locomotives. This is a maintenance free alternative to the hydraulic Woodward Governors popularly used for this application. The Governor consists of a Control Unit mounted in the Driver cab, and an Actuator Unit mounted on the Engine. The Actuator Unit can be mounted exactly on the same Engine base as Woodward Governors

More than 2000 units have been installed on Diesel Electric Locomotives of various designs on Indian Railways.

* TFT Driver Display
*







*Speed Recorder 
*
Medha is one of the leading manufacturers of Speed Recorders for Railway applications. These recorders are used on Locomotives and are similar in function to Black boxes in aeroplanes. Speed Recorders are used for monitoring the performance of Loco Driver and especially in the event of an accident the recorded data becomes vital for establishing the cause of accident.

Medha designed it's first Speed Time Distance Recorder MRT 912 in 1989. It was an innovative technology in Strip Chart Recording using a microprocessor, developed as a substitute for the Secheron, Switzerland made mechanical Speed Recorder used by the Indian Railways at that time. It was the first microprocessor based system on the Indian Locomotives.

*Distributed Power Control (DPC)





*
In DPC all the control and operating signals from the lead locomotive are transmitted to the distributed trailing locomotives through radio transceivers, so that all of them are run in synchronization with a single driver control from the lead locomotive.

This product is basically a control system which communicates with the same or similar control system fitted in other locomotive for synchronized running of the train formation.


*Vehicle remote monitoring in real-time 
*
Vehicle remote monitoring solution is an Internet based system connecting all locomotives in the field with centralized Locomotive Management System through CDMA and / or GSM network communication. This solution consists of:

Locomotive and Train Management System (LTMS)

A centralized server serves as repository for information received from locomotives through Internet. Information includes locomotive location, operational parameters, health status, fuel level data, fault logs and related information, life-time counters and event recorder data. Authorized users can log into LTMS to view present and past information, analyze details of locomotive and plan for maintenance.

Locomotive Remote Monitoring System (LRMS)

LRMS is an on-board unit with interface to locomotive computer, GSM and/or CDMA communication devices and GPS receiver. This rugged system sends all locomotive information to LTMS at periodic intervals. LRMS can also be used as emergency voice communication device by driver.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr.Nair

Make in India: Foxconn starts shipping Xiaomi, InFocus phones built in its AP plant - The Economic Times

NIVEA opens its first manufacturing unit in India at Sanand - Moneycontrol.com


----------



## Roman 12

gslv mk3 said:


> *Medha Servo Drives Pvt. Ltd., founded in 1984, is focused on rail transportation. Medha’s vision is to become world leader in railway products and to achieve this we specialize in three areas, Control Electronics, Power Electronics and safety critical Signalling.*
> 
> at* InnoTrans 2012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Products for Diesel Locomotives*
> 
> 
> *Traction Converter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> For Diesel / Electric locomotives, EMU and DEMU vehicles with AC Traction Motors, Medha's new Microprocessor based AC-AC Traction System (MAS) offers the latest in technology combining IGBT based Traction Converter with DSP and microprocessor based embedded controls. Microprocessor based Locomotive Control system is used in conjunction with IGBT based Traction Converter to implement this solution.
> 
> *Locomotive Control Computer
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improves Locomotive Availability (reduced down times)
> Improves Adhesion with Independent Motor Control philosophy
> Improves Engine Utilization (GHP based control)
> Monitors all Traction Equipment on-board for Safe Operating Margins
> Customizable parameter settings to adapt to different locomotive types without changing software
> Modular expandable platform for added functionality like Automatic Engine Start Stop, Remote Monitoring, Distributed Power Control etc for fuel savings, increased availability and monitoring.
> 
> *Hotel Load *
> 
> Medha has designed and developed HEP units for Diesel-Electric locomotives where primary power source is the 3phase Alternator coupled to the Diesel Engine. This HEP unit is rated for 500kVA load (typical power requirement of up to 10 coach trains). Due to lack of space on-board the Diesel locomotive, the HEP unit was designed to be an underframe unit with forced air cooling. Wires are run between coaches and the converter through highly reliable couplers used by the railways.
> 
> Medha is also working on concept design of two HEP units of 500kVA rating each for Electric Locomotives (1000kVA is power requirement of 20 coach train). The power source for this converter will be an auxiliary winding of traction transformer. This HEP unit is an on-board system with forced air cooling.
> 
> *Locomotive Control System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medha’s Microprocessor based Loco Control System Type MEP 660 uses state-of-art technology, for controlling diesel electric locomotives. This is a maintenance free alternative to the popularly used E type excitation for this application. This provides Excitation Control, Propulsion Control, Dynamic Braking Control, Wheel Slip Control, and Auxiliary Generator Control with digital PID controls.
> 
> *Governor
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcontroller based Governor MEG-601 uses state-of-the-art technology, for controlling Diesel Engine of Diesel Electric Locomotives. This is a maintenance free alternative to the hydraulic Woodward Governors popularly used for this application. The Governor consists of a Control Unit mounted in the Driver cab, and an Actuator Unit mounted on the Engine. The Actuator Unit can be mounted exactly on the same Engine base as Woodward Governors
> 
> More than 2000 units have been installed on Diesel Electric Locomotives of various designs on Indian Railways.
> 
> * TFT Driver Display
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Speed Recorder
> *
> Medha is one of the leading manufacturers of Speed Recorders for Railway applications. These recorders are used on Locomotives and are similar in function to Black boxes in aeroplanes. Speed Recorders are used for monitoring the performance of Loco Driver and especially in the event of an accident the recorded data becomes vital for establishing the cause of accident.
> 
> Medha designed it's first Speed Time Distance Recorder MRT 912 in 1989. It was an innovative technology in Strip Chart Recording using a microprocessor, developed as a substitute for the Secheron, Switzerland made mechanical Speed Recorder used by the Indian Railways at that time. It was the first microprocessor based system on the Indian Locomotives.
> 
> *Distributed Power Control (DPC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> In DPC all the control and operating signals from the lead locomotive are transmitted to the distributed trailing locomotives through radio transceivers, so that all of them are run in synchronization with a single driver control from the lead locomotive.
> 
> This product is basically a control system which communicates with the same or similar control system fitted in other locomotive for synchronized running of the train formation.
> 
> 
> *Vehicle remote monitoring in real-time
> *
> Vehicle remote monitoring solution is an Internet based system connecting all locomotives in the field with centralized Locomotive Management System through CDMA and / or GSM network communication. This solution consists of:
> 
> Locomotive and Train Management System (LTMS)
> 
> A centralized server serves as repository for information received from locomotives through Internet. Information includes locomotive location, operational parameters, health status, fuel level data, fault logs and related information, life-time counters and event recorder data. Authorized users can log into LTMS to view present and past information, analyze details of locomotive and plan for maintenance.
> 
> Locomotive Remote Monitoring System (LRMS)
> 
> LRMS is an on-board unit with interface to locomotive computer, GSM and/or CDMA communication devices and GPS receiver. This rugged system sends all locomotive information to LTMS at periodic intervals. LRMS can also be used as emergency voice communication device by driver.


Hey i have heard that Medha invented Direct AC for Suburban trains in Mumbai which we were importing from GE and Siemens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Medha continued....

*Auxiliary Power Unit*






APU is a self-contained system with its own small diesel engine coupled to low capacity compressor and alternator for slow battery charging. This results in prolonged 'auto shut-down' spans of main engine, without compromising on the readiness of locomotive for immediate propulsion requirements.

*Products for Electric Locomotives*

*Auxiliary Converter*
*




*

This System converts single phase power from Locomotive Transformer to three phase 50Hz power to supply to all auxiliary loads of Electric locomotive. It is direct replacement of Single phase to three phases ARNO Converter.

*Control & Fault Diagnostic System*
*





*
This system is designed for Propulsion Control of Tap Changer type electric locomotives of WAG, WAM and WAP series of Indian Railways. It eliminates the intermediate relay control logic of the locomotive with a micro controller based system thus enhancing the availability by eliminating Intermediates relays, their interlocking and associated wiring.

*Products for Electric Multiple Units*

*Train Information and Management System (TIMS)*







In a Metro train where EMUs (Electric Multiple Units) run on push-pull principle, control systems are distributed over entire train. In such case, it is required to monitor the status and fault condition of all the control systems at a centralized place. To fulfil these requirements, Train Information and Management System (TIMS) was designed which has interface with all the control systems distributed over entire train in each coach through different communication protocols. Finally all the fault and status information is made available on TFT display on driver desk through user friendly menu driven screen.

*100 kVA Auxiliary Inverter*

Auxiliary Inverter is designed and constructed to provide supply for Air conditioning units in underground metro coaches. The input of the Auxiliary inverter comes from Third Rail Current Collector (TRCC), which varies from 500 V DC to 1100 V DC. The output of Auxiliary Inverter is 100 kVA, 415 V, 3-phase, 50 Hz AC for Air conditioning units.


*50 kVA Auxiliary Converter





*
Auxiliary Converter is designed and constructed to provide supply 25 kVA AC for Air compressor loads and 25 kW DC for auxiliary loads (Doors, Lights, Battery Charging, Emergency loads etc.) in underground metro coaches. The input of the Auxiliary converter comes from Third Rail Current Collector (TRCC), which varies from 500 V DC to 1100 V DC. Auxiliary Converter consists of two outputs 25 kVA, 415 V 3-phase 50 Hz AC and 25 kW 110 V DC for Auxiliary loads and battery charger. The converter topology and control strategy is based on IGBT’s and PWM technique. The Converter operates based on the train line hardware commands (ON, OFF, TRIP, RESET) given from the driver cabin. Converter sends all the parameters, fault data etc. to driver cabin through CAN Communication. On-line data can be viewed and downloaded by using MEDHA Application software through RS 232 port.

*Products for Signaling*

*Electronic Interlocking System*
*





*
Medha’s Electronic Interlocking System MEI 633 is a fail-safe, state-of-the-art Distributed Interlocking System. The System has been designed to CENELEC Standards to meet SIL-4 safety specification. It is based on two out of two architecture with a hot standby provision and automatic change-over facility. The System provides all the Interlocking features including Route Setting, Route Release, Point Operation, Track Occupancy Monitoring, Overlap Protection, Crank Handle Operation, Level Crossing Gate Interlocking, and provision for Block working.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roman 12

gslv mk3 said:


> Medha continued....
> 
> *Auxiliary Power Unit*
> 
> View attachment 238416
> 
> 
> APU is a self-contained system with its own small diesel engine coupled to low capacity compressor and alternator for slow battery charging. This results in prolonged 'auto shut-down' spans of main engine, without compromising on the readiness of locomotive for immediate propulsion requirements.
> 
> *Products for Electric Locomotives*
> 
> *Auxiliary Converter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> This System converts single phase power from Locomotive Transformer to three phase 50Hz power to supply to all auxiliary loads of Electric locomotive. It is direct replacement of Single phase to three phases ARNO Converter.
> 
> *Control & Fault Diagnostic System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This system is designed for Propulsion Control of Tap Changer type electric locomotives of WAG, WAM and WAP series of Indian Railways. It eliminates the intermediate relay control logic of the locomotive with a micro controller based system thus enhancing the availability by eliminating Intermediates relays, their interlocking and associated wiring.
> 
> *Products for Electric Multiple Units*
> 
> *Train Information and Management System (TIMS)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a Metro train where EMUs (Electric Multiple Units) run on push-pull principle, control systems are distributed over entire train. In such case, it is required to monitor the status and fault condition of all the control systems at a centralized place. To fulfil these requirements, Train Information and Management System (TIMS) was designed which has interface with all the control systems distributed over entire train in each coach through different communication protocols. Finally all the fault and status information is made available on TFT display on driver desk through user friendly menu driven screen.
> 
> *100 kVA Auxiliary Inverter*
> 
> Auxiliary Inverter is designed and constructed to provide supply for Air conditioning units in underground metro coaches. The input of the Auxiliary inverter comes from Third Rail Current Collector (TRCC), which varies from 500 V DC to 1100 V DC. The output of Auxiliary Inverter is 100 kVA, 415 V, 3-phase, 50 Hz AC for Air conditioning units.
> 
> 
> *50 kVA Auxiliary Converter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Auxiliary Converter is designed and constructed to provide supply 25 kVA AC for Air compressor loads and 25 kW DC for auxiliary loads (Doors, Lights, Battery Charging, Emergency loads etc.) in underground metro coaches. The input of the Auxiliary converter comes from Third Rail Current Collector (TRCC), which varies from 500 V DC to 1100 V DC. Auxiliary Converter consists of two outputs 25 kVA, 415 V 3-phase 50 Hz AC and 25 kW 110 V DC for Auxiliary loads and battery charger. The converter topology and control strategy is based on IGBT’s and PWM technique. The Converter operates based on the train line hardware commands (ON, OFF, TRIP, RESET) given from the driver cabin. Converter sends all the parameters, fault data etc. to driver cabin through CAN Communication. On-line data can be viewed and downloaded by using MEDHA Application software through RS 232 port.
> 
> *Products for Signaling*
> 
> *Electronic Interlocking System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Medha’s Electronic Interlocking System MEI 633 is a fail-safe, state-of-the-art Distributed Interlocking System. The System has been designed to CENELEC Standards to meet SIL-4 safety specification. It is based on two out of two architecture with a hot standby provision and automatic change-over facility. The System provides all the Interlocking features including Route Setting, Route Release, Point Operation, Track Occupancy Monitoring, Overlap Protection, Crank Handle Operation, Level Crossing Gate Interlocking, and provision for Block working.


So we don't need any Siemens now. i didn't knew Medha was so good.
Also yesterday there was news titagarh wagons entered in metros and high speed rail manufacturing.
How was the response of New subarban train with medha AC units?


----------



## gslv mk3

Roman 12 said:


> So we don't need any Siemens now



We still need their bogies,at least for semi high speed trainsets .



Roman 12 said:


> Also yesterday there was news titagarh wagons entered in metros and high speed rail manufacturing.



*Titagarh Wagons to venture into metro coach, high-speed trains*

*IANS | Kolkata 
July 16, 2015*


Kolkata-based wagon manufacturer Titagarh Wagons Ltd. (TWL) on Thursday said* it had completed the acquisition of Italy-based metro coach and high-speed train manufacturer Firema Transporti S.p.A., thereby marking its entry into these segments.*

The company said it will use the technology from the acquired firm to fuel manufacturing plans in India in metro coaches and high-speed trains.

"The acquisition has been carried out through an SPV (special purpose vehicle) - Titagard Firema Adler S.p.A. registered in Milan. The Singapore division of TWL holds 90 percent stake in the SPV while Italy-based Adler Plastics hold the remaining 10 percent," TWL vice chairman and managing director Umesh Chowdhary told mediapersons here.

He said the TWL Board approved an infusion of Euro 25 million into the SPV to fuel its growth in the European, African and Gulf region markets.

"Euro 10 million investment has already been made in the process of the acquisition", he said.

The company has also completed issuance of equity shares by way of qualified institutional placement. "It was oversubscribed 1.9 times," Chowdhary said.

It had allotted 15,089,025 equity shares with a face value of Rs.2 each at Rs.99.41 per share which aggregated to Rs.150 crore.

"Part of the proceeds will be used to upgrade the Indian coach manufacturing facilities in order to absorb the technology from newly acquired four units of Firema Transporti S.p.A to cater to the Indian market for metro coaches and other trains," he said.

Titagarh Wagons to venture into metro coach, high-speed trains | Business Standard News

Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roman 12

But i think elecrical systems which they were providing for mumbai subursban can be sufficed what Medha have right now. Don't you think? but i don't know the trial was succesful or not?
@gslv mk3


----------



## gslv mk3

Roman 12 said:


> now. Don't you think? but i don't know the trial was succesful or not?



I don't know much about this. @anant_s sir any idea about this ?

btw thanks for sharing the news about acquisition of Firema Trasporti..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roman 12

gslv mk3 said:


> I don't know much about this. @anant_s sir any idea about this ?
> 
> btw thanks for sharing the news about acquisition of Firema Trasporti..


Welcome dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

@gslv mk3 @Roman 12 
I didn't get the question correctly, but i suppose we are talking three things here. 
First Medha supplies Auxiliary Inverters for EMUs to power Air conditioning requirements. 
It also supplies Pulse Width Modulation based DC DC convertor for Dynamic (or resistive heat loss) braking. 
5 kW DC-DC Converter
Second the traction electrics for Mumbai (MRVC) rakes is provided by BHEL, Siemens and now by Bombardier. 






Third, Medha is supplying diagnostics to IR for several locomotives and EMUs. Some of these are under trials and as an effort of IR to reduce imported components, these are progressively been put to use.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roman 12

Yes i was saying the same thanks buddy.


----------



## Ryuzaki

ICF should seriously hire some designers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Ryuzaki said:


> ICF should seriously hire some designers



beml's new EMU looks better


----------



## Roman 12

gslv mk3 said:


> beml's new EMU looks better


Can you post images


----------



## anant_s

Roman 12 said:


> Can you post images


http://www.bemlindia.com/documents/News & Events/Press Releases/24082012.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roman 12

anant_s said:


> View attachment 238438


Yeahhhh awesome this unit looks awesome. They should change every suburban train with these. Also with Medha auxilliary observers. Full Made in india.


----------



## nForce

Some of the good Made In India products are softwares. But it's hard to post pictures of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

HYT engineering company Pvt Ltd formerly known as HYT Engineering Corporation started its operation in 1977 with manufacturing of small drilling machines and lathes. Since then the company has grown into a technology driven organization which has manufactured over 500 machines adopting international standards like European norms (EN), American standards etc. *HYT proudly holds 90% of the market share in India for the supply of CNC Surface Wheel lathe & CNC Underfloor Wheel Lathe.*

HYT has developed and manufactured the following machines:

*CNC Under Floor Wheel Lathe





*
CNC Under Floor Wheel lathe is an automatic machine for simultaneous profiling of new or worn out wheels of railways vehicles in situ. Wheel sets of railways rolling stock i.e. locomotive, coaches, wagons etc. are turned on this machine when in assembled condition. It is equipped with dual CNC tool post for turning any wheel profile along with pre and post measurement system

*CNC Surface Wheel Lathe




*

CNC Surface Wheel Lathe is an extremely rigid and fully automatic machine for simultaneous profiling of new or worn out wheels of railways wheel set. Equipped with dual CNC tool post, machine is fully flexible to turn any wheel profile. Equipped with the CNC controlled pre & post measurement system for economical depth of cut and profile selection

*CNC Vertical Turning and Boring Machine





*
CNC Vertical turning & Boring Machine is extremely rigid and precision machine. Machine is equipped with rigid 12 positions – Automatic Tool Charger. Machine is equipped with state of art 828D or 840D CNC controller from Siemens with open architecture 7 WIN CC Flex software

*Axle Journal Turning & Burnishing Lathe





*
AJTB Lathe is rigid machine capable of turning and burnishing of inboard & out board journals of axle of wheel set. Machine is built on rigid cast iron bed with fixed cast iron tailstocks on either ends.

*Universal Multi Purpose Armature Machine









*
This machine for commutator turning, automatic mica undercutting, armature banding and re-rolling, deburring, armature shaft bearing seat turning and grinding, TIG welding and automatic drop testing of Traction motor and Traction generator armatures
*
Automated Drive through Train Washing Plant





*
This coach washing plant is capable of automatic washing exterior lateral sides of the rail cars along with projected window bars, window sil areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*





Bhilai Engineering Corporation Limited* (*BEC Limited*) is a diversified Indian company with interests in heavy engineering, foundry, EPC Projects, fertilizers and agro-inputs, and processed foods. The company has in-house resources for design, engineering and project management services. It is headquartered in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India with manufacturing facilities in Bhilai, Chhattisgarh, India.

*Slag Ladle Car*






*Hot Metal Ladle Car*





*Coal Charging Car*






*Coke Pusher Car






Electrical Machines: Turbines & Generators parts


Generators: Stator Frames, End Shields, Cooler Housings, Terminal Boxes

Turbines: Casings, Exhaust Hoods,

Piping: Integral Pipings




Railway products*















*
Ship unloader






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Bump


----------



## Ryuzaki

kurup said:


> Bump



the previous post was 14 min before your post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

gslv mk3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhilai Engineering Corporation Limited* (*BEC Limited*) is a diversified Indian company with interests in heavy engineering, foundry, EPC Projects, fertilizers and agro-inputs, and processed foods. The company has in-house resources for design, engineering and project management services. It is headquartered in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India with manufacturing facilities in Bhilai, Chhattisgarh, India.
> 
> *Slag Ladle Car*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hot Metal Ladle Car*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coal Charging Car*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coke Pusher Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical Machines: Turbines & Generators parts
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Generators: Stator Frames, End Shields, Cooler Housings, Terminal Boxes
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Turbines: Casings, Exhaust Hoods,
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Piping: Integral Pipings
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Railway products*
> 
> View attachment 238737
> 
> 
> View attachment 238738
> 
> 
> View attachment 238739
> 
> *
> Ship unloader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those HAHS (high adhesion high speed) bogies have really revolutionised heavy freight locomotive design.
Conventionally IR have used cast frames that are prone to cracking and have had high rejection rates (casting defects such as blow holes, hot tear etc ) but with welded fabrication design rejection rates have come down. Also these are easier to repair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

gslv mk3 said:


> *Automated Drive through Train Washing Plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This coach washing plant is capable of automatic washing exterior lateral sides of the rail cars along with projected window bars, window sil areas.


This system is installed at Lokmanya Tilak Terminus, Kurla, mumbai.





*Coach Washing Plant at LTT*
Posted by: Clean India Journal - Editor July 1, 2011 in News






First it was OBHS (On-board housekeeping services) for the selected long distance trains and now it is cleaning of the rakes in a fully automatic washing plant. At last, passengers traveling by long distance train (especially the trains starting from Lokmanya Tilak Terminus, Mumbai) will get some respite from the paan stained window sills and doors. Commissioned in year 2010, the automatic washing plant was installed by Pune based HYT Machines Ltd. Till date, the plant has washed and cleaned around 75,000 coaches.

Elaborating the system to Clean India Journal, Dipankar Shai, Senior Coaching Depot Officer at LTT said, “A three-stage cleaning process ensures that the rakes are washed and cleaned appropriately.” In the first ‘pre-wash’ stage, the rakes are sprayed with adequate water. This is followed by generous sprinkling of soap or coach-cleaning compound which is specified by Railway’s R&D department.




Additionally, the sturdy nylon brushes will hold together the soap for a longer time and ensure that it spreads all across the outer body of the rake. He added that the brush “profile” (length of the nylon brushes and their spread) matches the rakes, which enables better cleaning. After enough soap has been applied, in the third and final stage, the outer surfaces of the rakes are scrubbed thoroughly. Three separate tanks have been placed near the plant. One tank has a capacity to hold 2,500lt of soap solution while the other two tanks has a capacity to hold 5,000lt for storing water. In stage two, a cement apron placed strategically between the tracks will collect water and filter it for reuse as water for washing.

The plant uses less water, saves time and requires less labour to clean the coaches. On an average, 10 rakes or 200 coaches are cleaned every day. “Close to 36 trains from LTT are being washed as per the primary maintenance schedule at the washing plant. On an average, three lakh litres of water was being used every day when the manual washing system was prevalent. However, the new technology does the same amount of work with 25,000lt per day.”

Besides installing the washing plant in LTT, HYT Machines has also installed ETP plant for the railways. “On an average, we require a minimum of 25,000lt of water to clean the trains. This water collected from the washing unit is then diverted to our ETP plant. The ETP plant has a capacity to hold two lakh litre per day. We use this recycled water to clean the coaches.

The Central Railway would soon be floating a tender for cleaning the interiors of the coaches. “About 25 trains come to LTT for daily maintenance. At present, 170-180 workers are involved in cleaning the interiors of the coaches. Once the tender is given to the housekeeping agency, they would be doing the cleaning part of these trains and the railway would be looking after the maintenance.”
Coach Washing Plant at LTT | Clean India Journal

Details of the system is posted as follows:
http://irsme.nic.in/files/AUTO_COACH_Wash-21-01-2010.pdf
& it is a massively cost effective mechanism too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Ryuzaki said:


> the previous post was 14 min before your post


I was trying to subscribe to this thread by replying ... wrong choice of words .... turns out bump doesnot mean what I thought it did


----------



## Manindra

*Midco Limited*
*

The flagship company of Midco Group, is in the business of engineering and manufacturing fuel dispensing systems and other ancillary (fuel) service station equipment.







Oilco Services (India) Limited, the premier service provider to the Indian petroleum retail sector, has demerged its service division into Midco Limited resulting in a union of our manufacturing and servicing businesses 'under one roof', and now operates as “Oilco – A Midco Service Business”















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*





NBC Bearings* is the product of *National Engineering Industries Limited (NEI)*, a part of the CK Birla Group, which manufactures a wide range of bearings for the automotive, industrial and railways.Over the past 60 years, NBC, has grown to be the leading and fastest growing bearings brand in India and currently produces over *100 million bearings* in more than a 1000 sizes every year. It has the capacity to develop bearings from 10 mm bore to 2000 mm outer diameter.

*NBC Bearings are widely used by 2 and 3 Wheelers, Cars, Trucks, Tractors, Electric Motors, Railway wagons, coaches & locomotives, Steel Mills, Heavy Engineering Plants, Bulldozers, Shovels, Tillers and Thermal Power Plants. The automotive and railway industries form the two largest client segments.*

*NBC has emerged as a leading exporter of bearings from India and its current export foot-print comprises of over 21 countries across 5 continents. *Leading customers from US, Germany, Brazil, Japan, Australia etc. have entrusted NBC with their critical product requirements.NBC serves the Indian aftermarket through a countrywide network of 500 authorized partners.




















*Preset Hub Assembly*






*Axle Boxes*

*



*

*Cartridge Tapered roller bearings




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Integral Coach Factory (ICF)

Integral Coach Factory* (ICF) is an Indian manufacturer of rail coaches located in Chennai, Tamil Nadu, India. It was established in 1952, is owned and operated by the Indian Railways. The coach factory primarily manufactures cars for Indian Railways.

The Integral Coach Factory was set up in 1951 with the help of M/s Swiss Car and Elevator Manufacturing Corporation Ltd., Schlieren-Zurich (Switzerland). It was inaugurated by the then Prime Minister of India Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru on Oct 2,1955.

*First coach produced at ICF*






^^note the secondary suspension utilizing laminated springs.Maximum speed s were limited to 90 kph.In the sixties ICF & RDSO developed an all coiled bogie from this Swiss design.These were later upgraded to 130 kph for the Howrah Rajdhani.






*ICF developed Double Decker coach* ( 1970s )






*Kolkata metro trainsets *( 1980s )
*





Palace on Wheels 




*

Today ICF has switched over to the production of *LHB coaches*






*DMU*s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*L&T Heavy Engineering *







L&T Heavy Engineering business is organised under self-reliant Strategic Business Units (SBUs) catering to the needs of core sector industries through supply of equipment to Process Plant Industries, and the Nuclear Power, Defense& Aerospace sector.

The division operates at the upper end of the technology spectrum and has been at the forefront of introducing new processes, products and materials into manufacturing sector, for over six decades.

*Products -*

*Nuclear power plant*

A pioneer in the field of manufacturing technology development, equipment manufacture and site / plant services for the Indian nuclear power plant programme, L&T is a recipient of the prestigious ‘INS Industrial Excellence Award’ for outstanding contribution in the nuclear power plant sector.

*L&T has been accredited by ASME to use ‘N’ and ‘NPT’ stamps for construction of class 1, 2, 3 & MC vessels, class 1, 2, 3 piping systems, class 2 & 3 storage tanks, class CS core support structures & class 1, 2 & 3 shop assemblies and to supply ferrous and non-ferrous material as Material Organization (MO).*

L&T manufactures *reactor vessels for Pressurized Heavy Water Reactors (PHWRs) and Fast Breeder Reactors (FBRs)* designed t*echnology and critical equipment & systems for heavy water plants, fuel re-processing plants and plasma reactors.*

L&T’s product range includes *Steam Generator Assemblies (SGA), end shields, calandria, reactor roof slabs, Control Rod Drive Mechanisms (CRDMs), SS thermal insulation panels, primary heat transport systems, fuel rod sub-assemblies, fuel transfer arms, fuelling machine carriages and trolleys, steam separators / mist eliminators, heavy water upgrading columns, exchange unit towers and internals, high-pressure heat exchangers, high and low level waste storage tanks and special equipment for in-service inspection.*

Reactor Vessel (Calandria) for PHWR (Candu) Reactors

Calandria is reactor core vessel of CANDU type reactors, made from Stainless Steel, contains heavy water, a moderator used to moderate neutrons to achieve nuclear fission.The pressure tubes inside calandria contains heavy water as coolant which carries the heat from the reactor core.

L&T has a track record of manufacturing the Calandria since, 1969 (RAPP-II). The manufacturing of reactors more than 10m diameter involves precision fabrication with stringent tolerances.

Reactor Vessel for Prototype Fast Breeder Reactor (PFBR)
*




*
L&T delivered the main vessel and safety vessel with highest accuracy level (i.e. within ±12mm for ~13 meter diameter vessels), manufactured from Stainless Steel at Kalpakkam for India’s First commercial Fast Breeder Reactor on schedule.

The main vessel of reactor assembly houses hot and cold sodium pools separated by an inner vessel. To contain the sodium in the unlikely event of leak in the main vessel, a Safety Vessel is provided surrounding the main vessel.

Reactor Head (Roof Slab) for PFBR Reactors






L&T has manufactured and delivered more than 30 reactor heads to cater the need of Indian Nuclear Power programme.

The Roof Slab is installed as the head on the reactor main vessel to mount the reactivity control devices in PFBR design. Manufacturing of Roof Slab involves Stainless Steel Fabrication with flatness requirement of ± 12mm in ~13 meter diameter. L&T is the only organisation in India to manufacture Roof Slabs.

Steam Generators







L&T has expertise in manufacturing steam generators and various types of heat exchangers (Bleed Condenser, Bleed Cooler, Stand-by Cooler, Moderator Heat Exchanger, etc.) for nuclear power plants. Critical Sodium to Water heat transfer steam generators are manufactured in Dust Free Enclosures, using high end technology innovation

Control Rod Drive Mechanism (CRDM)

*



*

Plasma Reactor & Research Reactor

*



*

L&T has manufactured Tokamak Reactor Vessel for the fusion reactor ADITYA, the first indigenously designed and built Tokamak of India.

We are actively involved in the fabrication of various components for research reactors like Deck Plate, Fueling Machine, Carriage and Trolley, Steam Generator Test Facility, etc.

*Defence & Aerospace*

Avionics & Defence Electronics

*



*
Spectrum InfoTech Pvt. Ltd. (SIPL), a wholly owned subsidiary of Larsen & Toubro Ltd., is located in Bangalore and operates under L&T Heavy Engineering as its avionics arm.

*SIPL is involved in the design, development and Manufacture of Military Avionics & Defence Electronics for the Indian Defence Aircraft, Helicopter & Missile programmes*.

Space







L&T is associated with India's Space program since 1975 - from the SLV-3, to the current GSLV.

Our offerings include r*ocket motor casings, convergent and divergent nozzles, titanium gas bottles for liquid stages, titanium tanks for liquid upper stages for launch vehicles; solar array deployment mechanisms for satellites*. L&T is gearing up for larger participation in space programs.

L&T has also taken-up several special Aerospace projects like *development and manufacturing of the Hypersonic Wind Tunnel systems, Variable Mach Frequency Nozzle, Plate Stretcher, 32M Deep Space Network Antenna*, etc. These projects required a high level of innovation, multi-domain capability, handling complex system architecture, Project Management, Risk management and the ability to develop cost-effective indigenous solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*L&T heavy engineering *continued...
*
Missiles*






L&T has had significant involvement in the design and manufacture of the motor casings for the Indian Space Program and key missile sections for Defence Applications and global OEMs.

We have successfully demonstrated our capability to manufacture and realise systems & subsystems of Missiles like Motor Casings, Containers, Canisters, Air Frames, etc., using varied metals including exotic metals and Advanced Composites.

Using indigenously developed processes and technology, L&T has manufactured the airframes (equipment bay and ram air compression duct) and transport launch canisters.

*Shiplift & Transfer Systems*






L&T has designed, manufactured, constructed and commissioned India's largest Ship Lift (as classified by Lloyd's Register) for L&T's Shipyard at Kattupalli. The Ship Lift can lift a ship of 200m length and width up to 43m.

*Steering Gear & Stabiliser*







Steering Gear & Stabiliser Systems have been designed and developed in-house, and cater to a range of naval vessels, such as Destroyers, Anti-Submarine Warfare Corvettes, Naval Offshore Patrol Vessels, Aircraft Carriers, etc.

*Land Weapon Systems*






L&T's manufactures land based weapon systems such as Multi-Barrel Rocket Launchers, 155mm/52 Cal artillery guns – both towed and self-propelled 

*Stabilised Platform for Ship-borne Radar*

This stabilised aluminium platform for Ship-borne Radar Antenna Systems, for compensating ship motions on the high seas, has been designed and realised by L&T.







The correction in both roll and pitch is achieved by using two servo-controlled hydraulic actuators that are connected to the structure in such a way that pitch correction takes place by the motion of the actuators in the same direction and roll correction happens by differential motion of the actuators. The design is highly optimised for both weight and accuracy criteria. The Stabilised Platform is mounted on ship mast for Radar Antenna deployment.

Key Features:


Compensates for ship motions of roll (±20 degrees) and pitch (±5 deg.) while keeping the Antenna levelled within ±0.5 degrees

Stabilisation is achieved through 2-axis gimbal using two servo-controlled hydraulic actuators

Drive System caters for positioning and azimuth rotation

Platform is designed for ~ 2.5 ton of payload

To meet stringent weight requirements, the platform has been constructed in Aluminium

A ship motion simulator has been developed for real-time testing of the stabilisation platforms along with its payload
*Precision Monopulse Tracking Radar (PMTR)*





The PMTR is a state-of-the-art Auto tracking System for tracking satellites during launch. It is designed for fast acquisition and tracking of target and can share the track data with cluster of other Radars over digital data network.

PMTR is available in C-band (5.4 to 5.9 GHz) &S-band (2.7 to 2.9 Ghz) versions.

*Radar Antenna Platform
*




The Radar Antenna Platform (Transportable & Mobile) positions and deploys a Radar Antenna (~ 3.5 – 7 tons mass) on ground having a slope of up to 3 deg., and levels it within ± 6 arc minutes using hydraulic actuators

The Drive system elevates the Antenna from transport position to deployment position and caters for rotation and staring.

There are two types of Radar Antenna Platforms:

Trailer based system - gets mounted on a 20 feet semi-low bed trailer for road transportation.
Vehicle based system - gets mounted on a high mobility all-terrain vehicle, suitable for off-road transportation, as well as for air-transportability

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

*Refinery*

*FCC Reactors /Regenerators
*




A repeat order for one of the world's largest FCC regenerators (1200 MT) is being dispatched to 1.2 mbpd refinery of Reliance Industries India. Size: 16.5 m diameter x 45 m long

*Coke drums / Coker Chambers*






We have supplied Coke Drums to Kuwait for KNPC Clean Fuels projects. We recently supplied the world’s largest coke drums (4) weighing 630 MT and diameter of 9.8m.

*Vacuum /Crude Columns*

*



*

*Petrochemicals*

The product range comprises of Critical & Proprietary Licensed Titanium Clad Equipment’s for PTA Plant and reactors, vessels, columns & heat exchangers for Methanol, EO/EG, Cracker & acrylonitrile plants comprising of high-pressure, high-temperature, hydrogen service, cryogenic application, etc.

*Tubular (EO/EG) Reactors*





Supplied the world’s largest tubular reactor to a customer in the Middle East

*Product Splitters
*




We have fabricated 3 Product Splitters, the latest one for Enterprise Product USA. This product criticality involves alignment to be maintained over a length of 100 m and welding of TSRs

*Polypropylene Reactors
*




Supplied Polypropylene Reactors to clients worldwide, including ones to Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*L&T Valves*






L&T Valves is a leader in flow-control solutions for critical services. A wholly owned subsidiary of L&T, the company leverages its fifty-year heritage of excellence to manufacture valves for key sectors of the economy such as oil & gas, power, petrochemicals, chemicals, fertilizers and pharmaceuticals. 

*Product Range:*

Gate, Globe & Check Valves
Valves for Power
Trunnion-mounted Ball Valves
Process Ball Valves
Triple-offset Butterfly Valves
Flanged & Wafer-type Butterfly Valves
Double Block and Bleed Plug Valves
Automated & Control Valves
Customised Solutions

The valves are designed using state-of-the-art 3D design, simulation and analysis software. Finite Element Analysis (FEA) and Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD) are used to fine-tune product performance. Prototypes models are tested - both in-house and at advanced flow-control research establishments - to ensure that the valves deliver consistent high performance.

L&T Valves offers a variety of valves for the oil & gas industry, covering all phases from production, through refining, to transportation and distribution.For the nuclear and thermal power sector, L&T Valves offers a comprehensive product range in ASME classes up to 4500.

*Products*

*Double Block & Bleed Plug Valve




*

L&T Valves Limited manufactures a comprehensive range of Double Block & Bleed Plug Valves in sizes up to 30” (750 mm) and in ASME classes 150 and 300. The valves are offered in combinations of size, pressure class, material, end-connection, etc to suit customer requirements.

Double Block & Bleed Plug Valve provides online-verifiable high-integrity positive shut-off, and is a safe and reliable replacement for the old two-valve system. Globally, the valve has emerged as the industry standard for movement and storage of petroleum products in refineries, tank farms and terminals.

*Triple-offset Butterfly Valves




*

L&T Valves manufactures a comprehensive range of Triple-offset Butterfly Valves in a variety of body styles and end-connections to address critical services.The unique triple-offset geometry ensures that the disc seat and body seat are in contact only at the final shutoff position, thereby eliminating wear and enhancing service life.

The valves are available in ASME classes from 150 to 600 in sizes up to 80 inches in a variety of materials.

*Pipeline Ball Valves*






L&T Valves manufactures a wide variety of soft-seated Pipeline Ball Valves.

The trunnion-mounted, double block-and-bleed valves conform to API 6D standard. The valves are available in ASME classes from 150 to 2500, in 2-piece and 3-piece designs, in both in bolted and welded constructions.The valves are available in sizes up to 56 inches in a variety of materials.The valves are approved by the global majors in oil & gas and have earned a reputation for reliable performance in critical services.

*High Integrity Pressure Protection Systems (HIPPS)*






L&T Valves offers customised SIL-3 capable HIPPS for over-pressure protection leveraging expertise of five decades in flow-control and system integration.

High Integrity Pressure Protection System (HIPPS) is a Safety Instrumented System (SIS), which by definition, is a distinct, reliable system used to safeguard a process to prevent a catastrophic release of toxic, flammable,or explosive chemicals. The system closes the source of over-pressure within two seconds and has at least the same reliability as a safety relief valve or a flare system.






L&T Valves offers Gate, Globe & Check Valves for cryogenic services suitable for temperatures as low as -196°C (-321 degree F).

The valves are approved by the world-leaders in oil & gas and have a reputation for reliable performance in critical services, across the globe.

These valves are manufactured by L&T and its wholly-owned subsidiary, L&T Valves Limited (Formerly Audco India Limited). The state-of-the-art manufacturing infrastructure includes one of the largest in-house cryogenic test facilities in the world, capable of testing valves of sizes up to 60”.

*Butterfly Control Valves




*

L&T Valves manufactures a wide range of butterfly control valves for the power and hydrocarbon industries.The valves are designed using state-of-the-art 3D design, simulation and analysis software. Finite Element Analysis (FEA) and Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD) are used to fine-tune product performance. Rigorous prototype tests - both in-house and at advanced flow-control research establishments - ensure that the customised solutions meet customer expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## || |\| ||)) || /\\ |\|

@*al_asad_al_mulk* What's the matter son? Found out your daddy was an Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gslv mk3

*Nuclear Reactors developed in India











Advanced Heavy-Water Reactor (AHWR) 






*
The advanced heavy-water reactor (AHWR) is the latest Indian design for a next-generation nuclear reactor that burns thorium in its fuel core. It is slated to form the third stage in India's three-stage fuel-cycle plan. This phase of the fuel cycle plan is supposed to be built starting with a 300MW prototype in 2016. AHWR has been one of the few reactors in the world that have already strived to meet the requirements of innovative next-generation nuclear reactors as has been spelt out in several international forums.

*Prototype Fast Breeder Reactor





*
The Prototype Fast Breeder Reactor (PFBR) is a *500MWe fast breeder nuclear reactor* presently being constructed at the Madras Atomic Power Station in Kalpakkam, India

*And then we have....  *
*








*



al_asad_al_mulk said:


>



GTFO troll...Annd do comeback when your country can develop an autorickshaw..like the one in this pic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*L&T metallurgical & material handling*






The Metallurgical and Material Handling Independent Company (MMH) - one of the restructured companies of L&T Construction - is India’s market leader in Engineering, Procurement & Construction of metallurgical projects. MMH has the capability and expertise to undertake detailed engineering, procurement, manufacture, supply, construction, erection and commissioning of projects through its dedicated business units:

*Products

MINERALS AND METALS
*
L&T’s Minerals and Metals (M&M) business offers onestop-solution for the ferrous and non-ferrous sectors. M&M’s ferrous business unit provides comprehensive solutions for the iron and steel industry. M&M’s non–ferrous business unit provides a spectrum of solutions for aluminium, copper, zinc, lead and mineral beneficiation plants

*Blast furnace*






*Coke oven battery*






*BULK MATERIAL HANDLING PRODUCTS *

BMH provides tailor made engineering solutions to its customers in the form of indigenously designed & manufactured products to cater all sorts of bulk material handling needs.

L&T's equipment offerings in the material handling sector are,

Wagon Tipplers and Side Arm Chargers
Stacker Reclaimers
Barrel Reclaimers
Bucket on Bridge Reclaimers
Mobile Transfer Conveyors
Crushers
Apron Feeders
Travelling Trippers
Spreaders
Wagon Loaders, Ship Loaders & unloaders
Pusher Cars & all allied equipment
Paddle Feeders
Flow Dividers
*Bucket wheel excavator *






*Ship unloader*






Stacker Reclaimer






*Industrial Machinery and Cast Products *

*Blast-Free Surface Mining Solutions *

L&T is India’s first designer and manufacturer of eco-friendly surface miners. Since launching of its first machine in the year 2004, L&T has established a dominant market position in the Indian surface mining industry by delivering rugged, cost effective and environmental friendly mining solutions. 






*Metallurgical Equipment *

The Industrial Machinery and Cast Products business of L&T manufactures customised equipment for Metallurgical Industry (steel, aluminium, zinc, copper, etc.) meeting international standards/specifications. This includes the complete range of equipment for the steel sector covering the following:

*Coke Oven* *:* Pusher car, charging cars, guide cars, quenching cars and quenching car locomotives, wagon pushers, reversing winch etc.

*Iron Making :* Top charging equipment, tuyere stocks, probes, hot metal handling system including torpedo ladle cars, transfer cars, ladles, etc., slag handling system including transfer cars, slag pots, etc.

*Steel Making :* Basic oxygen furnace, electric arc furnace, vaccum degassing system, ladle transfer system including transfer cars, ladles, ingot strippers, etc.

*Continuous Casters :* Equipment of billet/slab caster including ladle turret, tundish car, strand guide segments, dummy bar system, roller tables, etc.

*quenching car locomotive




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

L&T Hydraulics manufactures and supports a wide range of high pressure hydraulic products, hydrostatic transmissions and customised hydraulic systems

*High Torque Low Speed Motors







Radial Piston Pumps







Hydraulic Cylinders







L&T Construction & Mining Machinery*






L&T Construction & Mining Machinery is part of the highly successful L&T Group, and engaged in marketing and servicing of a wide range of equipment, deployed in the core sectors of the economy. L&T is the authorized distributor of Komatsu Limited, Japan, for the Indian market. The product portfolio includes Dozers, Rear Dumpers, Hydraulic Excavators, Wheel Loaders, Motor Graders and Wheel Dozers. The range varies from small, medium to large-size excavators for varied applications. L&T also distributes multi-axle heavy duty tipper trucks from Scania, Sweden.

In 1998, L&T-Komatsu Limited was formed as a joint venture company between L&T and Komatsu Asia Pacific Pte. Ltd, Singapore, which is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Komatsu Limited, Japan, one of the global giants in construction & mining industry.

L&T has since acquired the shareholding of Komatsu in L&T-Komatsu Limited effective 15th April 2013. Accordingly, the name of the company is changed to L&T Construction Equipment Limited. The plant houses advanced CNC machines, robotic welding facilities, hydraulic shop and automated assembly lines to roll out Hydraulic Excavators of various sizes – from 7 ton to 45 tons.

*Komatsu products *






L&T manufactures and retails its own *hydraulic excavators and wheel loaders*









gslv mk3 said:


> L&T Heavy Engineering



Old news...

*Larsen & Toubro Ltd will manufacture ITER Cryostat*

On 17 August 2012, the contract for the manufacturing of the 3,800 ton steel-structure was signed with the Indian company Larsen & Toubro (L&T) Ltd.

The cryostat forms the vacuum-tight container surrounding the ITER vacuum vessel and the superconducting magnets and acts essentially as a very large refrigerator. It will be made of stainless steel with thicknesses ranging from 50 mm to 250 mm. The structure will have to withstand a vacuum pressure of 1 x 10 -4 Pa; the pump volume is designed for 8,500 m3. Its overall dimensions will be 29.4 metres in diameter and 29 metres in height.* The heavyweight will weigh in at more than 3,800 tons, making it the largest vacuum vessel ever built out of stainless steel.*





_The ITER cryostat will be a fully welded stainless steel cylindrical vacuum/pressure chamber with overall dimensions of roughly 29.4 metres in diameter, 29 metres in height and a finished weight of 3,850 metric tons.
_
*The ITER cryostat will be the world's largest high-vacuum pressure chamber*_._The cryostat will have 23 penetrations to allow internal access for maintenance as well as over 200 penetrations—some as large as four metres in size—providing access to the vacuum vessel for cooling systems, magnet feeders, auxiliary heating, diagnostics, and the removal of blanket sections and parts of the divertor. Large bellows will be used between the cryostat and the vacuum vessel to allow for thermal contraction and expansion in the structures.

*The design of the ITER cryostat represented a huge international endeavour involving engineers and technicians from both the ITER Organization and the Indian Domestic Agency*. "The cryostat is an essential part of the ITER machine. Seeing this huge component taking shape in the factory is certainly important and encouraging news. It means that the ITER project has entered a decisive phase," ITER Director-General Osamu Motojima said.

*The cryostat will be manufactured by the Heavy Engineering division of L&T at its Hazira plant, near Surat, Western India in the state of Gujarat. It will be dispatched in 54 modules to the ITER site in Cadarache, as it cannot be transported in its entire size. The cryostat modules will be pre-assembled in a temporary workshop at the ITER site and then transported to the Tokamak Pit, where they will be welded together by using the advanced "narrow groove all position gas tungsten arc welding technique."*

Mr. M.V. Kotwal, member of L&T Board and president of L&T Heavy Engineering, stated: "L&T is proud to be part of this mammoth global collaborative research to build a greener planet."

@Manindra

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

*Jyoti CNC Automation Ltd*

Jyoti CNC is the largest CNC machine tool manufacturing company of India and having a subsidiary " Huron" based at Strasbourg, France.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*L&T-MHPS Turbine Generators




*

L&T-MHPS Turbine Generators Private Limited (formerly known as L&T-MHI Turbine Generators Private Limited) is a *Joint Venture Company formed in 2007 in India between Larsen & Toubro Limited (L&T), India, Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems (MHPS) and Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (MELCO)*, headquartered in Tokyo, Japan for manufacture of super-critical Turbines & Generators.

Based on the Technology Licensing and Technical Assistance Agreement the Company has established facility for *manufacturing of super-critical Turbines & Generators, at Hazira, near Surat in the state of Gujarat *with the technological support from Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems and Mitsubishi Electric Corporation.








*LMTG'S STATE-OF-THE-ART MANUFACTURING FACILITIES CAPABILITIES INCLUDE:*

Fabrication, machining and assembly facility
World-class testing facility to test generators of up to 1,000 MW
High-speed balancing facility
Robotic automated blade-manufacturing
Stator/rotor-coil manufacturing
*Products

Turbines*





LMTG offers state-of-the-art Steam Turbines for *Subcritical and Supercritical Units -with capacities ranging from 150 - 300 MW for Subcritical units and 660 - 1000 MW for Supercritical units.*

*Generators*







660 / 800 / 1000 MW DRIVEN BY SUPER-CRITICAL STEAM TURBINE FOR COAL-FIRED THERMAL POWER PLANT
150 / 300 MW DRIVEN BY STEAM TURBINE FOR GAS-FIRED COMBINED CYCLE POWER PLANT
*L&T- MHPS Boilers*

L&T- MHPS Boilers (formerly known as L&T-MHI Boilers Private Limited) has established state of art manufacturing facility for Pressure Parts and Pulverisers for super critical boilers at Hazira in Gujarat. The current installed capacity is 4000 MW per year. 






*Products

Boilers




*

Supercritical boilers of 500 MW and above range
*Pulverisers
*






Manindra said:


> Jyoti CNC is the largest CNC machine tool manufacturing company of India



Good one,bro !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manindra

*Hemkund Engineering*

Hemkund was established in the year 1983 to cater to the niche segment of Precision Engineering and Manufacturing.

From the manufacture of machine tools, Hemkund today has evolved to become of the leading players in the Indian Aerospace segment, providing solutions for the manufacture of complex aero structures and tooling.
* Core Competencies*

Precision machining, fabrication and assembly of aerospace tooling
Responsive spares manufacture
Robust production engineering team
Turnkey project management of raw materials & subcontract processes
*Airborne Structures*
Complete manufacture of airborne structures. Processes include Heat Treatment, Annealing, Forming, Solutionising, Check & Straighten, NDT test, Age Hardening, Anodising, Painting and Assembly.

Recently Hemkund supplied the Vertical Fin for HAL’s Intermediate Jet Trainer.
Hemkund has established partnerships with various NADCAP approved special process vendors for airborne components.
*Key Projects*

IJT Vertical Fin – (HAL)
Prototype of NLG and MLG for UAV Rustom – II (ADE)





Hemkund has established dedicated design partners, giving us design and execution capabilities.Special processes being key here, local NADCAP approved suppliers have been established for processes such as


Hard Chrome Plating
CAD Plating
Chrome Plating
Shot Peening
Passivation
Electro Chemical Etching and more
Manufacturing process includes:


Airborne Raw material procured by Hemkund
Chemical and Mechanical testing
CNC and conventional Machining
Special Processes outsourced to NADCAP vendors
Final Assembly
Testing as per CEMILAC


*Aerospace Tooling, Jigs & Ground Handling*
Supply of Jigs, Fixtures and Tooling manufactured to customer specifications.
Erection and Commissioning at client site with warranty and AMC.

All Inspection and Jig setting is carried out using a Laser Tracker.

Key manufacturing process highlights


Built to print as per clients requirement
CNC Machining – 3 Axis done by Hemkund, 5 Axis by partner company
Inspection done on Laser Tracker
Recalibration done as per customers’ needs
*Key Jobs*

SAAB Assembly Jig for Inboard and Outboard D Nose Pylon.
Tata Lockheed Martin (Flap Assembly Jig)
ISI Gulfstream 150 Fuselage
Intermediate Jet Trainer Aileron and Elevator Jig
Airborne Antennae – CABS





Complete manufacture and assembly of Turnover Rig with Speed Motor and Gearbox.










Antennae Assembly for AW&EC









Balancing jig for Elevator, Aileron, Flaps for ATR





Assembly jig for Stage 1 Fuselage Barrel & Sub assembly Jigs for Bulkheads for IAI Gulfstream 150




Airbus A380



Assembly Jig for inboard and outboard D Nose Pylon. This comprises of 5 Axis programming, machining and setting with laser tracker according to customer models.



Continued............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

*Hemkund Engineering *Continues...

*CNC Machined Aero Components*
Machined Aerospace Components description: Hemkund possess 3 Vertical CNC Machining Centres(3-Axis) for supply of series production of High precision machined components.

Some of the components include parts for Landing Gears and mechanical components for passenger Door Assemblies.

Materials include:


Aluminum
Maraging Steel
Titanium
Steel 17ph
AISI 4340

*Key Jobs*

Airbus A320 Door, Levers and Fittings
LCA – Landing Gear
IJT Landing Gear
IAF Jaguar Wing Pylon Bracket
IAF Saras Stub Axle





LCH





IJT





LCA





Airbus 320

*Special Purpose Machines*
Complete manufacture of SPM’s and CNC SPM’s for various industries: Zirconia Diamonds, Paper Processing, CNC Seam Welding for automotive applications and automated machines for fuel injector Nozzles.

Hemkund has successfully been exporting automated SPMs for Paper Processing to Italy for the past six years.

Key manufacturing process highlights include:


Procurement of raw material
Fabrication
Stress Relieving
Sand Blasting
Machining
Painting
*Key Jobs*

Paper Unwinder
Diamond Manufacturing Machine (PVD)
Seam Welding for Axle Housing
SPM for Nozzle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

*Vortex Engineering* is an India-based company making self-service transaction systems (such as ATMs) for banks. Vortex also offers services for ATM Management.

Vortex ATMs are also now used in several countries outside India, especially in Asia & Africa. Vortex is backed by investors: Tata Capital, Aavishkaar, Ventureast, Oasis and IFC (A World Bank subsidiary).

Vortex has specifically designed ATMs that could operate(up-to 50-degree-Celsius) at any conditions in the world. The ATMs manufactured by Vortex consumes very less power and constitutes very less mechanical and electrical parts as compared to other conventional ATMs. All the Vortex ATMs come with solar power options for greater availability in areas having severe power shortage, whereas no other ATM is commercially viable to be operated with solar power due to its higher power consumption

*Vortex Ecoteller is the only Automated teller machine operates on Linux platform.*

*Ecoteller ATM





Small Bunch Note Acceptor





Bunch Note Acceptor





Desktop ATM – Ecoteller Mini





Through The Wall








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

*Godrej Material Handling is India’s largest lift truck manufacturer-exporter. Established in 1963, we provide mobile *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Godrej Precision Engineering Division delivers customized solutions meeting exacting quality requirements in the high technology domain.*



*Manufacture of Wind Turbine Generator Parts : *These are precision fabricated and machined to close tolerances. The present focus is to produce the large parts needed for gearless wind turbines.


*Customized equipment : *Large precision fabricated and machined equipments for Gas & Steam Turbines, Turrets for Ladles in Steel industry for the continuous casting process.

*Equipment for Nuclear Power Generating plants of Nuclear Power Corporation Ltd : *Godrej Precision Engineering is qualified for several fuel handling and positioning systems for the Power Plants and competes for orders from NPCIL.
*Calandria for 700MW PHWR*






Bridge and Carriage-700MW Nuclear reactor for NPCIL






Used for positioning fuelling machine head in front of fuel channels in the reactor, remote operation.

*Rotating Plugs of PFBR*






Used for aligning fueling arm with fuel channels in Fast Breeder reactor

*Drive Mechanisms for Nuclear reactor*










Drive Mechanisms move control Rods up and down in reactor core to control nuclear reaction and also act as safety mechanism to shut down reaction

*Rotating Plug Mechanism for BARC*






Application: Used to align equipment with fuelling ports (280 nos) of reactor pressure vessel during fueling/ fuel retrieval in nuclear powered submarines

*Cryo Arm Systems*






The Precision Engineering Systems (PES) Division has contributed to the ambitious 
Second Launch Pad (SLP) Project of the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO), Sriharikota, by supplying two Cryo Arm Systems in December 2003. This new Launch Pad, besides accommodating PSLV, GSLV, can also accommodate next generations of Launch Vehicles.

It is designed to receive fully assembled Vehicles, which will enable as many as 12 launches per year, as against approximately two launches per year in the current set-up. This will enable ISRO to take up commercial launches for other countries in a major way.

The Cryo Arm Systems made by Godrej will be used to supply Liquid Oxygen (LOX) and Liquid Hydrogen (LH2) to the Launch Vehicle. The fuel lines will remain connected to the Vehicle till firing, in order to continuously circulate low temperature fuels. During Vehicle Lift-off, the Arms (approximately 16 meters long) need to be disconnected from the Vehicle, and need to be swiftly swung back in just three seconds time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Escorts Construction Equipment manufacturers and markets a diverse range of construction and material handling equipment like cranes, loaders, vibratory rollers and forklifts. The company was a pioneer in introducing the concept of Pick 'n' Carry hydraulic mobile cranes in the 70s in India and continues to be the world's largest manufacturer of these cranes.

*Backhoe loader -Escorts Digmax II*





Powered by a* Kirloskar 4R1040TC water cooled diesel engine
*
*Soil Vibratory Roller EC 5250*
*





Tandem Vibratory Roller






Pick-n-Carry Cranes *






*Tow Tractor*






*Multi Loader*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

ACTION CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT LIMITED (ACE) is India’s leading material handling and construction equipment manufacturing company with a *majority market share in Mobile Cranes and Tower Cranes segment*. In addition to Mobile Cranes, ACE also offers_* Mobile/Fixed Tower Cranes, Crawler Cranes, Truck Mounted Cranes, Lorry Loaders, Backhoe Loaders/Loaders, Vibratory Rollers, Forklifts, Tractors & Harvesters and other Construction Equipment*_. ACE has a consolidated presence in all major Infrastructure, Construction, Heavy Engineering and Industrial Projects across the country.

Established in the year 1995, today ACE has full-fledged state of the art production facilities based at industrial townships of Faridabad (Haryana), Kashipur (Uttrakhand). These Plants are fully equipped to produce around 12000 Construction Equipment and 9000 Tractors.

*Backhoe*





KIRLOSKAR 4R1040T 

*Motor Grader*





*Pick & Move Cranes*

*



*

*Tower Crane






Harvester Combine
*
*



*

*Telehandler*


*



*

*Vibratory Rollers
*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

ACE continued...

*Truck Mounted Cranes






Crawler Crane







Forklift 






Loader





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> KIRLOSKAR 4R1040T
> 
> *Motor Grader*


Previously I had affiliated with coal industry but I never saw ACE Motor Grader or following Wheel Loader


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> but I never saw ACE Motor Grader



I have seen ACE graders during construction of State highways in Kerala.


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> I have seen ACE graders during construction of State highways in Kerala.


So, may be they are less powerfull as in Coal mines you need heavy one where BEML, Komatsu & Caterpillar used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Godrej Process Equipment is a leader in fabricating unit static equipment for process industries. Established in 1976, Godrej Process Equipment manufactures the entire range of process equipment for end-users in core industry segments like Refineries, Petrochemicals, Fertilizers, Oil & Gas, Chemicals, Pharmaceuticals and Power around the world.

Established in 1976, Godrej Process Equipment manufactures the entire range of process equipment for end-users in core industry segments like Refineries, Petrochemicals, Fertilizers, Oil & Gas, Chemicals, Pharmaceuticals and Power around the world.

Located in the industrial garden of Vikhroli, a northern suburb of Mumbai, in India, the lush green Godrej complex and Godrej Process Equipment's impressive manufacturing facilities strike the eye.

*Polypropylene Reactor*

*



*

* Diesel Hydotreating (DHDT) reactor*

*



*

*Continuous Catalyst Regeneration (CCR) Reactor*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*
http://www.barc.gov.in/publications/nl/2006/200606-1.pdf

http://www.iaea.org/inis/collection/NCLCollectionStore/_Public/30/003/30003821.pdf

12 year old news...!!!!

Where robots dare*

*Minimising human exposure to nuclear radiation is imperative. Using robots does just that. It also shrinks the time taken to carry out a task, increases accuracy and reliability and allows future inspection. *






​_Four legged robot developed to inspect heat exchangers can be reprogrammed for use by other industries too._


MENTION THE word nuclear and some heart-rending images of Hiroshima and Nagasaki holocaust comes to our mind. True, nuclear radiation of such intensity and magnitude does produce devastation beyond human comprehension. In contrast, the damage from dealing with tonnes of (non-weapon grade) radioactive material or small quantities of highly radioactive material pales in comparison. Yet all efforts to minimize human exposure to this become imperative. And the answer lies in automation and use of robotics — a lifeline for the nuclear energy programme.

*The Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research (IGCAR) at Kalpakkam and Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC) at Mumbai have mastered this technology as much as they have the core nuclear technology. Four legged and six axis robots apart from a host of other robots developed by them are testimony to this.*

Generating power for more than a century using vast reserves of thorium, the ultimate goal of India's nuclear energy programme, will make the use of robotics inevitable. Highly radioactive Thallium (Tl{+2}{+0}{+3}) isotope produced when thorium is converted to U{+2}{+3}{+3} warrants heavy shielding at the fuel fabrication site if robots are not deployed.

Similarly, shrinking the fuel cycle time that includes fuel reprocessing and refabrication would remain difficult if not impossible sans robots. Or take the case when advanced fuel cycle technology is used or for regular in-service inspection, for remote maintenance, remote assembly, removing radioactive spillage or accessing areas beyond reach. Robots are gaining importance and becoming indispensable for the success of the programme.

*Four legged robot*

*A four legged walking robot developed a year ago by IGCAR to inspect heat exchangers has been perfected recently. *Final deployment is waiting for a full scale mock testing. This is the first time a robot for inspecting a heat exchanger has been developed in India.

The robot walks on the tube-sheet surface and inspects individual tubes for existing and potential damage. "This can be done manually too but a robot can shrink the time to one tenth.

Also, the accuracy and reliability when done manually would be no match to a robot," said K.V. Kasiviswanathan, Head of PIE and Remote Handling Section, Metallurgy and Materials Group. More importantly it allows future inspection of a particular tube easy.

"The stability (of the robot) can be increased by using more legs but at the cost of size and compactness. Also inspecting the tubes along the periphery of the tube-sheet surface would become difficult," he pointed out. It has the ability to gyrate and inspect a number of tubes from one location.

*Six-axis robot*

As the name suggests it has six degrees of freedom. "In short it mimics a human hand with all its ability to move and rotate in different directions," Dr. Kasiviswanathan elucidated. This is again the first time that such a robot has been developed in the country.

*It has already been put to use for repair welding. With the six-axis robot technology being mastered, it is now possible to develop smaller module robots with lesser numbers of freedoms for specific requirement. The main advantage lies in the fact that the concept and technology have been tested with a six-axis robot and making a robot with fewer degrees of freedom would not require any technology development.*

A five axis ultrasonic testing system has also been developed and used at IGCAR. Here the manipulator has three linear motions and two rotary motions. The manipulator combined with high-speed data acquisition capability and imaging software can provide ultrasonic scanned images of a fraction of millimetre accuracy.

Another system has been developed for inspecting pipes in both circumferential and axial directions. "We have developed the fundamental carrier. Probes, be it a camera or ultrasound can be put according to user's requirement," he said.

IGCAR in collaboration with BARC has now taken on the task of developing another robot for inspecting the main and safety reactor vessel. It is being designed to work at 150{+o} C and in interspaces of just 30 cm. A prototype is being developed at BARC. It must be ready for use before commissioning the Kalpakkam reactor as it is a mandatory requirement to do pre service data collection. "We are confident of meeting the deadline," said Dr. Kasiviswanathan sounding optimistic.

How industries can benefit

FOUR LEGGED robots developed for inspecting the tubes of a heat exchanger can be a big bonanza industries. The robot can be reprogrammed to enable it to inspect various pipe arrangements of these industries provided the tube-to-tube distance and arrangements are known. This makes the robot adaptable to inspect any heat exchanger. It reduces inspection time by one tenth and increases accuracy many fold.

*"We have made the four legged robot as generic as possible. So any industry that has a heat exchanger can use it with least modifications. Considering that a heat exchanger fails often this robot would be ideal to these industries," said Baldev Raj, Director, Materials, Chemical and Reprocessing Group, IGCAR.*

"We have attained the expertise and are willing to transfer the technology to anybody who is interested," Dr. Kasiviswanathan said. IGCAR is already talking to the Department of Science and Technology (DST) for technology transfer.

*The sampling robot is yet another one that Dr. Raj feels that industry would stand to gain. This robot is designed to take samples from running stream like waste stream and send the sample for analysis and suggest changes. It is now done manually. The industries working alongside IGCAR to develop robots have matured to a level where it can design, model, develop, manufacture and even test cutting edge technology tools. But the industries will have to customise it to suit their requirements.*

"We have reached a level of competence to even export it. Our technology is competitive with the best around the world," Dr. Raj pointed out. So what are these industries waiting for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Over the years, *Kirloskar Pneumatic Company Ltd.* has developed various sophisticated and high-tech products in the above categories to cater to the demands of various industrial sectors. KPCL has also established a number of joint ventures and technology partnerships with leading global companies. It has earned the distinction of developing a host of advanced products to suit Indian conditions and has been continuously updating them to maintain the highest standards of quality and reliability.

The company started its operations with the manufacture of* Air Compressors and Pneumatic Tools. New product lines were then added, including Air Conditioning and Refrigeration systems, Marine HVACR, Process Gas systems and Hydraulic Power Transmission machinery.* The company has also earned an enviable reputation for its Systems Engineering and Turnkey Project expertise.

*Centrifugal Air Compressors*
*





Reciprocating , Horizontal , Balanced Opposed , Piston Compressors






Kirloskar Railway Brake Compressors 






Reverse Reduction Hydraulic Marine Gear*






rating up to 15000 hp

*Forward / Reverse Turbo Transmission For Locomotive*
*





Wind Turbine Gear Boxes





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Compressor For Refrigeration Systems





*
*Modular Concrete Cooling 








*
Water Chilling plants and Flake Ice Plants for the construction industry.

Flake ice machines are in capacities ranging from 10 TPD to 45 TPD of ice. A continuous operation without a harvest cycle results in less refrigeration capacity required to produce a ton of ice as compared to any other type of manufactured ice with similar specifications. All water used by flake ice machines is converted into ice, hence, waste or spillage is avoided.

Single stage Kirloskar KC Compressors with Ammonia are used for 10 & 20 TPD at an evaporating temperature of
-18 Deg C (-4 Deg F). For other capacities two stage internally compounded KC compressor operates at an evaporating temp of -25 Deg C ( -13 Deg F) thus giving faster cooling and higher capacity of flakes.

*KRX Screw Compressor 






Vapour Absorption Chillers*






*Indigenous Kirloskar Vapour Absorption Chillers (VAC)* is the state of the art, highly efficient machine. KPCL has established manufacturing facility at our existing Saswad factory, Near Pune. The manufacturing facilities include Fabrication, Assembly and Performance Testing at full load etc

*Roadrailer






http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/ra...gg/downloads/freight/2013/Mech_Frt_230713.PDF
*
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

bravo India. I just have to say India has gone a long way... 
What angers me is Pakistan is still stuck with politicians drama while India is growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Having been a supplier to the Indian defence and aerospace sectors for the past four decades, *MTAR Technologies Private Limited,* fabricates precision components and complex engine systems for Nuclear,Space,Defense and Oil & Gas sectors.

*CRYO ENGINE – TURBO PUMP*






*Vikas Engine* 





*VERTICAL FUELING MACHINE for AHWR*






Some of the equipment made for PHWRs..

*Fueling Machine Head 
*





*Transfer Magazine* 






*Shuttle Station* 






*BALLSCREWS




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

Myth_buster_1 said:


> bravo India. I just have to say India has gone a long way...
> What angers me is Pakistan is still stuck with politicians drama while India is growing.


India's early protectionist economy also do play very big role. Pt. Nehru was very big supporter of Heavy Industry so, after liberalization these industries bounce back & able to compete with MNCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*






Heavy Engineering Corporation Ltd*., is one of the leading suppliers of* capital equipment in India for steel, mining, railways, power, defense, space research, nuclear and strategic sectors*. It also executes turn-key projects from concept-to-commissioning. Set-up in the year 1958, HEC has acquired expertise in its field through its more than half a century's experience.

With the seamless integration of its facilities,* HEC is one of the largest integrated engineering complex. Sprawling in an area of around 2100,000 sq.m, HEC has facilities starting from steel melting, casting, forging, fabrication, machining, assembly and testing*. It has its own in-house research and product development wing to deliver products suiting customers' specifications.

HEC is headquartered at Ranchi, the capital city of Jharkhand, in eastern part of India, and also has its manufacturing facilities located here.

*Products : 

Steel Plant Equipments
*
Blast Furnace







Coke Oven Batteries







Continuous Casting Machine






Slag Ladle Car







*

Mining Equipments
*
Electric Rope Shovel
*




*
Walking Dragline






*Cranes




*

EOT Cranes for workshops and engineering sector up to 400 t capacity
Ladle Crane for handling Hot metal Ladles in Steel and metallurgical plant up to 450 t

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*Crushing Equipments*

Primary Gyratory Crusher






Rod Mill






Cone Crusher






*Nuclear Sector*
Super Conducting Cyclotron to VECC







*Space Application*


Folding cum Vertically Repositionable Platforms (FCVRP) for space vehicle integration






Mobile Lanch Pedestal (MLP)
Heavy Duty CNC machine tools
Special Purpose 400T and 200T EOT Cranes, and Tower Crane













*Defence Sector*

Complete manufacture of Assembly Indian Mountain Gun (MK-II)
Turret (Article) casting for T72 Tank
Forging and machining, including trepanning of 105 mm Gun Barrel
Forged Armour Plate
Cast Armour Plate
Propeller Shaft Assembly






Stern Gear System for INS Rana
Heat-treatment & machining of 120 mm Gun Barrel
Development of Special Steel and Heat treatment Technology for Bulb Bar
Development of Soft Iron for DMRL
Development of Special Steel for ATV Project
Machine tools like Deep Boring Machine, Horizontal Boring machine, CNC Vertical Boring Machine etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Manindra said:


> India's early protectionist economy also do play very big role. Pt. Nehru was very big supporter of Heavy Industry so, after liberalization these industries bounce back & able to compete with MNCs.




That is true... the years of the Centralised Socialist Economy laid the very base for these Industries. The Soviets had a great role in this, Western Countries far less so. Western Countries were only interested in marketing stuff like Petrol and Coca-Cola for example..... there was much more profit margins in that. They did not want to hurt their markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

_HEC continued... _
*
Railways*

Surface Wheel Lathes (Conventional and CNC version)
Under Floor Wheel Lathes (Conventional and CNC version)






Axle Journal Turning & Burnishing Machine
*Machine Tools*

Vertical Turning & Milling Machine

*



*

6 Axis CNC Double Column Vertical Turning & Milling Machine (BV 40 / 50 NM) supplied to Vikram Sarabhai Space Research Centre

Lathe






CNC Roll Turning Lathe with 4 Guideways (LTR 160 N / 8M), Swing over bed : 1600 mm

Plano Milling Machine






Deep Hole Boring Machine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*TAL to launch fully Indian-made robots*

Umesh M Avvannavar, Bengaluru, Jan 29, 2015, DHNS:

_*They have the required payload to join assembly lines*_






*In a bid to end dependence on foreign robots, TAL Manufacturing Solutions, a 100 per cent subsidiary of auto major Tata Motors, is all set to launch its domestically developed robots for the Indian market, a top executive said.*

Talking to Deccan Herald on the sidelines of IMTEX-2015 here on Wednesday, TAL Manufacturing Solutions Head, Machine Tool Division (Design, Standardisation, Lean Manufacturing, Applications) Kaustabh D Samak said, “*TAL is now all set to launch its fully indigenously developed (Made in India) cost-effective articulated robot.* It is really a proud moment for all of us.” Articulated robots are those with rotary joints.

“Robots are the need of the day. As of now, India imports all its robots from different parts of the world,” he said.

*TAL displayed cost-effective robots ranging from 0.5-kg to 10-kg payload capacity with five and six axes at IMTEX-2105. The commercial launch of all robotic products will be kicked off in the coming financial year*. “India has a huge market for robots in the automobile sector. MSMEs will be our target customers,” Samak added. The 0.5 kg to 10 kg segment has maximum demand in the Indian market.

About* 80 per cent of the components in this segment are below the 10-kg payload where the robot can take up mass production functions like picking and placing, gluing, handling and assembling, welding, palletising, packaging, machine tending, and training*. When asked about whether robots will cut down jobs, TAL Robotic
Engineer Swati Daphal said, “Robots will be very effective in hazardous fields.

Moreover, there is an acute shortage of skilled manpower in manufacturing. The intelligence standards of the human resource can be increased with help of robots.”

TAL is focusing on the domestic market for the first year. Based on demand, it will ramp up production. Samak said SAARC countries will be the first export destination for the robots.

When asked about competition and marketing strategy, the TAL team said, “We are ready for competition and will share the marketing strategy at the time of launch.”

@Manindra @kurup @Chanakya's_Chant @acetophenol @anant_s @bloo @Water Car Engineer @kaku1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> Walking Dragline
> 
> View attachment 249899



I never knew that we also manufacture these walking monsters , whoah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Simmtronics Infotech Pvt. Ltd. came into being in the year 1994 with a modest beginning in IT Industry. Keeping pace with growth in this sector, the company made rapid strides in the business of memory modules. Product-mix offered by the Company serves every type of memory modules is extensively used by the producers of various brands of PCs marketed by them..
*Products
DDR3 DESKTOP MEMORY MODULE





DDR3 LAPTOP MEMORY MODULE





USB MODEM





LED MONITOR





LCD TV








*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

SAINI Group of Companies based in Mumbai (India), established in the year 1975 is one of the leading engineering and manufacturing company’s with a diverse portfolio of Products, Solutions and Services that includes *Manufacture of Rolling Stock Equipment’s & Special Purpose Motors, Complete Rehabilitation of Electrical Rotating Machines and Supply of Varnishes & Resin.*






The entity is engaged in design, engineering, manufacturing, repair, testing, supply and commissioning of products and services for core sectors of economy i.e.* Transportation (Railways), Power generation & Transmission, Oil & Gas, Cement, Steel and Other Processing Industries.

Traction Motors







Smoothing Reactors






Traction Alternators






Dynamic Braking Resistors




 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Hind Rectifiers is an Indian firm involved in developing, designing, manufacturing and marketing Power Semiconductor, Power Electronic Equipments and Railway Transportation Equipments.

*Products





















Products:Traction Equipment

Transformers





*
Locomotive transformers from Hirect cater to the production units of Indian Railways.With its technical expertise Hirect has successfully designed and manufactured transformers as import substitute for old locomotives.

HIRECT Supplied new Transformers 3900 kVA, 5400kVA for WAG5 & WAP7 goods and passenger locomotives. High power transformers 6500KVA and 7500kVA are offered by Hirect for the Three phase locomotives.
Hirect also supplies 1000kVA conventional and 1550kVA modular transformers for the EMU's.

*Rectifiers*

*



*

* 25kVA inverters for AC coaches






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

@gslv mk3 ISRO would use indigenous LI-ON batteries on its next generation I-6K Satellite bus.
Do you know any Indian company which manufacture these batteries ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> ISRO would indigenous LI-ON batteries on its next generation I-6K Satellite bus.



Our very own BHEL makes them.

Bharat Heavy Electricals Ltd.






Lloyd Group is an established diversified Engineering Group with a history of over 60 years in business excellence. It is an acknowledged name in Heating, Ventillation, Air Conditioning & Refrigeration (HVAC & R), Defence Equipment and Consumer Durables.

A $500 Million Company
Headquartered in New Delhi, India
17 State of the Art Manufacturing facilities in India
Two Manufacturing plants and design centers in Europe
*Lloyd Electric & Engineering Ltd*

Companies diversified solutions portfolio includes;

Lloyd branded Consumer Electronics & Home Appliances
HVAC&R Heat Exchange Coils
Engine Cooling Systems
Commercial Refrigeration Systems
Air Handling Units

*CONSUMER ELECTRONICS & HOME APPLIANCES*


















*RAILWAY HVAC SYSTEMS*






HVAC systems for LHB coaches,metro EMUs,forced ventilation system for EMUs.

*HEAT EXCHANGERS








OIL COOLERS




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

15 electric buses will be on roads in 6 months: Nitin Gadkari

NEW DELHI: As many as fifteen electric buses based on economically viable battery technology are being developed in collaboration with ISRO and they would be on roads within six months on a pilot basis, Road Transport and Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari said today.
"It has been decided to design electric transportation system for buses in collaboration with ISRO. The Ministry is committed to promote research and innovation and you can anticipate some breakthrough in some six to twelve months," Gadkari said.

*The Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) has already developed lithium ion battery for use in satellites and after collaboration with it, the work has started on testing these batteries to find what modifications are needed to use them for automobile, he said*.

"My focus is to convert the existing buses running on costly imported fuel to electric and we plan to start a pilot project to test about 15 buses in State Transport Undertakings within six months. The Ministry would fund the project," he said.
He said such buses will not only check pollution by cutting down carbon emissions specially in urban areas but would cut on huge import bills as the nation suffers because of foreign exchange outgo.

It will also help state transport bodies to cut losses because of high cost of fuel, he said adding, "Pollution is one of the major problems and alternative is to adopt cleaner fuel and vehicle technologies."

Elaborating on the initiatives to check pollution, he said the Ministry has already notified standards for registration of bio-ethanol, bio-CNG engines and besides notifying standards for bio-diesel while already ethanol-run bus is being tested in Nagpur.

Earlier, he had said that bio-friendly fuel will cut on huge crude import bills to the tune of Rs 8 lakh crore per annum.

*Starbus Fuel Cell *developed jointly by TATA motors & ISRO

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Triveni Turbine Limited (TTL) is a leading steam turbines manufacturer from India with a global footprint spanning over 50 countries.TTL is involved in manufacturing and supplying industry specific, engineered-to-order steam turbines up to 30 MW.

TTL manufactures Back Pressure and Condensing steam turbines for various applications. The back pressure turbines are generally used in process co-generation industry while the Condensing Steam Turbines are used for power generation and Co-Generation.

*TTL's manufacturing facility at Bengaluru, India*











Triveni Turbine Limited entered into a joint venture with GE and created a separate entity GE Triveni Limited (GETL) to design, supply and service advanced technology steam turbines with generating capacity of above 30 to 100 MW. GETL is committed to develop and bring superior technology to the steam turbine market. GETL turbines are manufactured in the state-of -the-art plant of Triveni Turbine Limited in Bengaluru and are marketed under "GE Triveni" brand globally.

*Products *

*Upto 30 MW Range*






*Above 30 MW to 100 MW Range (GE Triveni Products)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Ace Manufacturing Systems Ltd., is one of the largest CNC machine tool builders in India today. The company has expertise in manufacturing of CNC vertical machining centers, CNC horizontal machining centers and in providing manufacturing solutions centered around these products. The company was started in the year 1994 and has been able to install over 8000 machines locally and globally in total ever since.

*5 Axis machining centers 







Horizontal machining centers














Drill tap machining centers







Twin spindle machining centers






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Myth_buster_1 said:


> bravo India. I just have to say India has gone a long way...
> What angers me is Pakistan is still stuck with politicians drama while India is growing.




In terms of defence, India has hardly leveraged the industrial might of some of these companies. Though, this is starting to change, with several companies finding defence more lucrative, and with governments now opening up the sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Lakshmi Machine Works Limited, a leading Textile Machinery Manufacturer in India and *one among the three in the world to produce the entire range of Spinning Machinery*. In 1962, LMW was founded to provide the Indian Textile Mills with the latest Spinning Technology. It caters to the domestic market as well as Exports the products to Asian and Oceanic regions.





































@Manindra 

LMV's Machine Tool Division manufactures CNC Lathes, Machining Centres and other Machine Tools.

*Turnmill*






*CNC Vertical Milling machine*






*CNC Horizontal Lathe




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manindra

*BHARATI SHIPYARD LIMITED
*
Bharati Shipyard Limited, a leading Indian private sector shipyard is engaged in design and construction of Sea-going, Coastal, Harbour, Inland crafts and vessels. The product range which initially was limited to simple inland cargo barges, deep-sea trawlers and dredgers has now been upgraded to building maneuverable and power-packed Ocean Going Tractor Tugs, Cargo Ships, Tankers and other support vessels required for the offshore industry.


The company has pioneered in the building of various types of ships and provided ship repair services in the private sector from its shipyards located at Ratnagiri and Ghodbunder (Thane), along India 's West coast.

The company was established by Mr. P C Kapoor and Mr. Vijay Kumar, two technocrat-cum-entrepreneurs from IIT Kharagpur, who boldly forayed into the field in 1973, the then fully dominated by public sector shipyards. Since then, the company has come a long way in the past 30 years of its rendering expertise in Shipbuilding and Ship Repair.

*Products*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syedali73

al_asad_al_mulk said:


>


Amazing ingenuity but rated as negative? no freedom of expression? No sense of humor? or all this fun is permissible only when Islam and Pakistan are the target?

These photos were originally shot and posted on internet by Bharatis, no?

@Slav Defence Please take note of blatant abuse of rating privileges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Guys ignore the troll posts and move on..... There will be attempts to derail the thread........ Ignore and move on.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

al_asad_al_mulk said:


>



You shouldn't supposed to derail this thread by mocking developments being done by Indians.Be careful for the future.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> *BHARATI SHIPYARD LIMITED
> *
> Bharati Shipyard Limited, a leading Indian private sector shipyard is engaged in design and construction of Sea-going, Coastal, Harbour, Inland crafts and vessels.



*Sea Cargo Express (RORO ferry)*, made for Seatrans - Bergen, Norway






* Jack Up Drill Rig* built at Bharati Shipyard Limited, Dabhol











*Tebma Shipyard Limited*






Tebma Shipyards Limited is a Chennai based shipbuilding company in India.Tebma was incorporated in 1984 and commenced operations in 1987. It has shipyards at Malpe in Karnataka, Kochi in Kerala and Chengalpet in Tamil Nadu

Tebma is primarily engaged in the design and construction of vessels catering to the offshore segment viz GTRV, MPSVs, PSVs, LCVs and AHTS.Tebma has also delivered various types of other vessels such as Tugs, Dredgers,Floating Cranes, LPG carriers & Survey Launches.

*Multi Purpose Offshore Supply Vessel*
*



*

^^ Mokul Nordic -made for Nordic Maritime,Singapore

*Geo-technical Research Vessel






Anchor handling tug supply vessel






*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

*ABG Shipyard *






ABG Shipyard Limited is an Ahmedabad-based shipbuilding company in India. It has shipbuilding operations in Surat and Dahej in Gujarat.

ABG Shipyard builds a range of commercial vessels including self-loading and self-discharging bulk carriers, container ships, floating cranes, split barges, anchor handling tugs, dynamic positioning ships, offshore supply vessels and diving support vessels.
*

Bulk Carrier ( 34,000 DWT )
*





*Diving Support Vessel






Pollution Control Vessel






Anchor Handling Vessel
*




*
Supply Vessels




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

Vijay Tanks & Vessels PVT. Ltd. designs and fabricates *storage tanks - cryogenic storage tanks , atmospheric storage tanks ,high pressure spheres & process equipment - pressure vessels, process Columns, heat exchangers* and *reactors*

*Process Equipment*






*Low Temperature & Cryogenic Storage Tanks*






*
Mounded Storage Bullets
*
*



*

*High Pressure Spheres
*







syedali73 said:


> Amazing ingenuity but rated as negative? no freedom of expression? No sense of humor?



Why bother to troll in this thread,when a dedicated sticky thread is available ?

Stupid & Funny from all over the world. | Page 1119

BTW you can thank any kind of retarded posts,for all I care.



> or all this fun is permissible only when Islam and Pakistan are the target?



Please stop playing the victim card - and stop dragging religion everywhere !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

*



*

Keltron, Kerala State Electronics Development Corporation Limited, is a public sector electronics company located in Kerala, a state in India. It is headquartered at the capital city of Kerala, Thiruvananthapuram. 

*Industrial UPS Systems & Inverters*






Design, manufacturing and installation of UPS Systems of up to 1000 KVA capacity - qualifying seismic parameters for NPCIL. 

*Battery Chargers & Rectifiers*






*Data Distribution Units for Ring Laser Gyro (DDU)






Underwater Wireless Acoustic Communication System (UWACS)






Traffic Management Solutions*

KELTRON offers Traffic Management Solutions comprising a Traffic Enforcement system which includes Speed Limit Violation Detection System (SLVD), Red Light Violation Detection System (RLVD) and All Vehicle Automatic Number Plate Recognition (ANPR)System, and related hardware.











Kerala police's centralized control room for the speed cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*





Isgec Heavy Engineering Ltd* is a diversified global engineering company based in India. Established in 1933, Isgec Heavy Engineering Limited is a Rs. 2434 crore multi-product, multi-location public company providing engineering 
products to customers across 76 countries.






The company has following business units - Process Equipment, , Boilers, Sugar Plants & Machinery, Mechanical & Hydraulic Presses, Steel & Iron Castings

*Boilers





*
Pulverized Coal (PC) Boilers,Circulating Fluidised Bed Combustion Boilers,Oil & Gas Fired boilers,Heat Recovery Steam
Generators for GT Exhaust ( HRSG ) boilers

*Process Equipment*
*








*

Products Include: Reactors, High Pressure Vessels, Shell & Tube Heat Exchangers, Columns & Towers and High Pressure Boiler Drums

*Presses*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*






Sterlite Technologies Ltd.* is an Indian manufacturer of* optical fibers, telecommunication cables and power transmission conductors and exports optical fiber to overseas markets in China, Europe and South East Asia*.

It is India's only fully integrated Optical Fiber producer and one of the largest suppliers of Optical Fibers to overseas markets in China, Europe and South East Asia.






The Company has an optical fiber manufacturing plant located at Aurangabad, India and Telecom Cable & Power Transmission Conductor plants at Silvassa,Pune & Haridwar India.






*











*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Reynold India Pvt. Ltd. is the largest manufacturer of Process Chillers in India, having exports to over 50 countries around the world, including EU & US.

The Product range includes the *advanced Screw Chillers, versatile Scroll Chillers, rugged Reciprocating Chillers* as well as *Customized Chillers*, precisely designed and made as per the peculiar process cooling applications, some of them being *Brine Chillers, Oil Chillers, Gas liquefaction Chillers, Batching Chillers, Cascade Chillers, Hazardous area Chillers* etc. 
*
Products :*

*Screw Chillers














Ammonia Chillers





*

*CO2 Based Chillers





*

*Hazardous Area Chillers





*
*Cascade Low Temperature Chillers






*
for low and ultra-low temperature applications. 

*Gas Liquefaction Chillers*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

The *Amara Raja Group* is a $ 700 million Indian Conglomerate Company with its corporate office at Hitec city, Hyderabad . The group has presence in packaged foods and beverages, electronics products manufacturing, infrastructure sector, power system production and fabrication of sheet metal products and fasteners. The Amara Raja Group is better known for its automotive battery brand "Amaron" which is the second largest selling automotive battery brand in India today. 

*Automotive Batteries*











*Industrial Batteries *











*Thyristor Based Controlled Charger*
*



*

*SMPS based Integrated Power Supply* (for Railway Signaling Circuits )






*Control And Relay Panels*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenApple

gslv mk3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isgec Heavy Engineering Ltd* is a diversified global engineering company based in India. Established in 1933, Isgec Heavy Engineering Limited is a Rs. 2434 crore multi-product, multi-location public company providing engineering
> products to customers across 76 countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company has following business units - Process Equipment, , Boilers, Sugar Plants & Machinery, Mechanical & Hydraulic Presses, Steel & Iron Castings
> 
> *Boilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pulverized Coal (PC) Boilers,Circulating Fluidised Bed Combustion Boilers,Oil & Gas Fired boilers,Heat Recovery Steam
> Generators for GT Exhaust ( HRSG ) boilers
> 
> *Process Equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Products Include: Reactors, High Pressure Vessels, Shell & Tube Heat Exchangers, Columns & Towers and High Pressure Boiler Drums
> 
> *Presses*
> 
> View attachment 253943



I worked in ISGEC Yamunanagar long long ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*ABO Pantographs*
Air Bellow High speed pantograph is direct air rising pantograph for use on 25 KV AC, 50 Hz electric locomotive for speed up to 250 kmph . Pantograph is light weight, robust and compact, it has operating height of 2000mm from lock down conditions





*ABOH Pantographs*
Air bellow high reach pantograph is direct air raising pantograph for use on 25 KV AC, 50 Hz electric locomotive for speed up to 150 kmph with inbuilt automatic dropping device facility . Pantograph is light weight, robust and compact,it has operating height of 3600 mm from lock down condition.





*AM-92 Pantographs*
Stone India is the pioneer in introducing Pantographs for Indian Railways in 1970s and large number of Freight and Passenger Electric Locomotives of Indian Railways are equipped with Stone India Pantographs. The high speed Passenger Electric Locomotives as per ABB design introduced in 1980s by Indian Railways are mounted with AM-92 Pantographs of Stone India make.





*AM-12 Pantographs*
Pantographs used in the Rolling Stock for collecting current from the Overhead Equipment are manufactured as per Faiveley/France design in various models of AM-12, for Freight and Passenger Locomotive application, AM-92 for High Speed Electric Loco application and AM-18B1 for DC traction and AM-18B2 for dual voltage application (AC/DC traction). The Pantographs manufactured are robust and sturdy design.

*World's highest reach Pantograph*





This pantograph can reach upto 3.5 meters and has a working range of 0.5 to 3.3 meters

Train Power : Conventional : Products : Home

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

*Hinduja makes 'Make in India' push with digital TV distribution business*

London-headquartered business conglomerate Hinduja Group on Wednesday made its 'Make in India' push as it launched its digital TV distribution business, which will work on the headend-in-the sky (HITS) technology and entail a minimum investment of Rs.5,000 crore, under the brand name of Nxt Digital.

HITS is a hybrid of multiple-system operator (MSO) and direct-to-home (DTH) technology. In case of an MSO, the content is beamed through a fibre network while in case of HITS, it is beamed through a satellite.

"Keeping in line with the Prime Minister's (Narendra Modi) initiatives of Digital India, Skill India and Make in India, the launch of HITS will connect India digitally and enable thousands of entrepreneurial cable operators to make a transition from analog to digital across an estimated 120 million homes," said group chairman Ashok Hinduja.

"All the application development for the Nxt Digital platform has been designed and built 100 percent in India and all the set-top boxes (STBs) are also being made in India in partnership with ABS manufacturers," he added.

The company has also has tied up with training institutes to train and equip youth in smaller towns and markets for supporting data management in its operations and create a pan-India network of trained service technicians.

The approximately-$25 billion group had applied for the licence via its investment arm Grant Investrade Ltd three years back and the project is being headed by Grant Investrade's managing director Tony D'Silva.

According to the Hinduja Group, the new service will aid cable operators in the country to make the transition from analogue to digital (DAS), offer specialised value-added-services, and allow addition of local cable channels on the new platform. "The investment in the business might just go up by another Rs.5,000 to Rs.10,000 crore depending on the progress of the HITS technology," Hinduja added.

The DAS is a part of the cable TV digitisation policy which was notified by the government in 2011. Under this policy, it is mandatory to access television signals via a set-top box.

Currently, India's digital TV transition is at 40 percent with 140-150 million pay-TV households already subscribing to digital platforms on a regular basis, according to the estimates from industry analysts. Hence, the Hinduja Group has the opportunity of targeting around 80-90 million homes (60 percent)largely served by thousands of small cable systems outside the main cities.

"Our facility has been designed and purpose-built to provide a variety of services including over 500 TV channels and services in top class MPEG-4 digital quality to LMOs (Last Mile Owners) and MSOs (Multi System Operators)," said D'Silva.

Hinduja makes 'Make in India' push with digital TV distribution business | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

*Alstom Bharat Forge facility at Sanand in Gujarat*
*
Alstom Bharat Forge facility at Sanand in Gujarat commences production - YouTube*


----------



## gslv mk3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Panacea Medical technologies Pvt. Ltd. develops & manufactures advanced medical
equipment for Radiotherapy and Radiology.
*
Bhabhatron-II* , Indigenous 4th generation telecobalt machine developed by *Bhabha Atomic Research Center *






*Uniray2000* (ceiling mounted x-Ray machine)






*IGRT UNIT*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*




*
Skanray is an Indian healthcare technology company specializing in High Frequency X-Ray Imaging Systems, Critical Care Devices and Primary Healthcare & Telemedicine devices.
*
X-ray Systems*











*Surgical C-Arm







Defibrillator






Dental chair





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Greaves Construction Equipment manufactures wide range of Compaction and Concreting equipment. The complete range of concrete equipment like *Transit Mixers, Concrete Pumps, Batching Plants*, etc. are manufactured at the Company’s ISO 9001 certified Plants at Gummidipoondi (Tamil Nadu). Greaves also manufactures the complete range of compaction equipment like *Vibratory Soil Compactors, Heavy Tandem Rollers, Light tandem Rollers* at Gummidipoondi.






*Products : *

*Batching Plants*











*Boom Pumps*











*Transit Mixer*






*Compaction Equipment*






*Concrete Pumps*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Apollo Infratech Pvt. Ltd.*

Apollo Infratech Private Limited is a construction equipment manufacturing company of India
*
Concrete Batching Plant







Dry mix Plants







Transit Mixer








Self-loading Mixers
*

*



*

Manufactured in a JV with Carmix,Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*ESCORTS RAILWAY PRODUCTS
*







Escorts Railway Products (ERP), a division of Escorts Group, has a rich experience of manufacturing critical railway products.Escorts Railway Products is certified to ISO 9001:2008 and has products which conform to Indian standards such as RDSO as well as international standards such as UIC, AAR etc.






*PRODUCTS :*

*Couplers*






*Disc Brake System for railway coaches
*





*Bogie Mounted Brake System*






*ESCORTS AGRI MACHINERY*

Escorts Agri Machinery manufactures tractors under the brand names of Farmtrac, Powertrac and Steeltrac. It has four manufacturing plants in Faridabad and one subsidiary unit in Poland in the name of Farmtrac Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

*BHARAT FRITZ WERNER






Bharat Fritz Werner Limited*, popularly known as BFW, is India’s largest machine tool builder. One of the flagship companies of the Kothari Group, BFW was incorporated in 1961 in collaboration with Fritz Werner Werkzeugmaschinen GmbH of West Germany.

*Products :
*
*Horizontal Machining Center*

*





Vertical machining Center





*

*





Special Purpose Machines




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> *BHARAT FRITZ WERNER
> 
> View attachment 261885
> 
> 
> Bharat Fritz Werner Limited*, popularly known as BFW, is India’s largest machine tool builder. One of the flagship companies of the Kothari Group, BFW was incorporated in 1961 in collaboration with Fritz Werner Werkzeugmaschinen GmbH of West Germany.
> 
> *Products :
> *
> *Horizontal Machining Center*
> 
> *
> View attachment 261891
> 
> 
> Vertical machining Center
> 
> 
> View attachment 261893
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 261888
> 
> 
> Special Purpose Machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



But India is not good in underwear stitching you moron.
Can you post some designer Underwear to sooth our certain members

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> But India is not good in underwear stitching you moron.
> Can you post some designer Underwear to sooth our certain members



A few posts back,he even claimed that India cannot develop a car engine indigenously



Bilal9 said:


> In any case this is OT because in India the learning curve is much higher for an indigenous engine and India is not at that stage yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> A few posts back,he even claimed that India cannot develop a car engine indigenously


But ironically have 480 hp truck engine in its arsenal 





Only thing we currently lacks in propulsion is working Jet & Gas Turbine engine (prototype already available)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*GRIND MASTER MACHINES





*
Grind Master Machines,Aurangabad make machines for microfinishing, superfinishing, deburring and metal finishing. 
*
PRODUCTS :*

*Crankshaft Lapping Machine*
*





CNC Microfinishing Machine







Precision Deburring Machine







Dynamic Balancing Machine








Rotogravure Cylinder Superfinishing Machine








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*





Turbo Energy Private Limited* (TEL) was incorporated on 3rd May 1982, as a joint Venture between Brakes India Limited, Sundram Finance Limited and BorgWarner Turbo System (formerly known as KKK - Germany).

The company is engaged in manufacture of turbochargers as well as parts of turbocharger. The products of the company find application in automobile, industrial and marine segments. The Company is a Part of TVS Group.TEL has achieved a sales turnover of Rs.7.8 billion in FY 2013-14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo Energy Private Limited* (TEL) was incorporated on 3rd May 1982, as a joint Venture between Brakes India Limited, Sundram Finance Limited and BorgWarner Turbo System (formerly known as KKK - Germany).
> 
> The company is engaged in manufacture of turbochargers as well as parts of turbocharger. The products of the company find application in automobile, industrial and marine segments. The Company is a Part of TVS Group.TEL has achieved a sales turnover of Rs.7.8 billion in FY 2013-14.




Well machining of these part are low technology compared to ironing T shirts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*






Vijai Electricals Ltd.* one of the largest and leading manufacturer-exporters of Power and Distribution Transformers in India with a turnover (2008-2009) of around US $ 302 Million.

_World’s Highest Voltage Class Transformer, 1200 kV, 333 MVA Single Phase Autotransformer developed successfully by Vijai Electricals Ltd. Hyderabad with Indigenous Technology._






*EHV Gas Insulated Switchgear *





*
Distribution Transformer




*



Manindra said:


> Well machining of these part are low technology compared to ironing T shirts.



We should be proud about hi-tech Bangladeshis using our products in their precision textile manufacturing sector..

_''Veejay's latest product Random Assembly Winder has seen new horizon, Customers in Indonesia, Bangladesh are repeatedly placing orders.''_








Veejay Lakshmi Engineering Works Limited was established in 1974, Coimbatore, India. Veejay Lakshmi is the largest manufacturer of Two-For-One Twister (TFO) in India with more than 5000 installations worldwide. Veejay Lakshmi is the only manufacturer of Automatic Cone Winders (ACW) in India. Veejay Lakshmi also manufacture Precision Propeller Assembly Winders (PW) and Random Assembly Winders (AW).

*Automatic Cone Winders*






*Two-For-One Twisters*
*





Precision Propeller Winder*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Incorporated in 1994, Transformers & Rectifiers (I) Limited is a manufacturer & exporter of power, distribution, furnace and specialty transformers.






_*Testing facilities





*
Product range includes *Power Transformer ( Upto 1000 MVA; 1200 kV class ) *_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*





L&T Hydrocarbon Engineering* delivers design-to-build world-class solutions for oil & gas processing, petroleum refining, chemicals & petrochemicals and fertilizer sectors

*Modular Fabrication Facilities* - State-of-the-art Fabrication Facilities on India’s East & West Coasts, and in Sohar, Oman with a total capacity of around 150,000 MTPA supply process modules, heavy platforms and oil rigs offering year round delivery.






Company has successfully completed large projects delivering state-of-the-art platforms, process facilities, sub sea pipelines, offshore & onshore modules, large topsides suitable for FPSOs and offshore drilling rigs.











*Compressor module*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

HBL Power Systems Ltd started in 1977 with batteries for aircraft and later for industrial, defense and railway electronics.It also makes the power systems for submarines, torpedoes, missiles, armored vehicles and tanks.

HBL Rail is a Railway Solutions division with products like safety critical products like Electronic Interlock, High Frequency & Audio Frequency Track Circuits, Train Protection Systems, Collision Avoidance Systems. We also offer Data Loggers, Integrated Power Supplies, Warning System for Level Crossings, Train Management, and Auto Train Charting Systems.

*Aircraft Batteries*








*For Submarines*


*

*

*Command consoles for Scorpene submarines*

*



*

*Torpedo Batteries*

*



*

*Digital Axle Counter*





*Ni-Cd Batteries*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Integrated in the year 1986, in Rajkot , *Rajoo Engineers Limited*, are the leading manufacturer and exporter of * Monolayer Blown Film Lines, Downward Extrusion Blown Film Lines, Multilayer Blown Film Lines, Sheet Lines,Non woven fabric machine*s etc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

BEML Products 
Snow Cutter






Bulldozer









Aircraft towing tractor





Metro rolling stock

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> BEML Products



*Motor grader






BEML BE 1800* (loading shovel)






To this...

*





Aircraft Towing Tractor







BEML BH205E* (205 ton dump truck)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

@Manindra Bro look at this document
http://coal.nic.in/sites/upload_files/coal/files/coalupload/cil/NATIONAL_WORKSHOP_20_01_2015.pdf

Are they proposing development of a 10cu.m rope shovel & 240 ton dump truck ? Or do they have one under development already ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Essar Heavy Engineering Services*

*



*

Essar Heavy Engineering Services (EHES) is Essar Projects Limited's 'engineered to order' heavy fabrication facility in Hazira. 

EHES *manufactures and fabricates a wide range of engineered-to-order heavy equipment such as pressure vessels, reactors, vacuum vessels, cranes and steel plant equipment*.It has the capacity to manufacture heavy equipment for the fertilizer, refinery, petrochemicals, power, steel, port handling, and several other allied industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

Micromatic Grinding Technologies Ltd manufactures CNC & Hydraulic Grinding Machines. MGT has 3 plants at Ghaziabad and 4th Plant at Bangalore.






*CNC Production Universal Grinder




*

*CNC Heavy Duty Grinder*






*
Crankshaft Pin & Journal Grinder*





*Heavy Duty CNC Production Grinder






CNC Centerless Grinder*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

*Electropneumatics & Hydraulics Pvt Ltd*,established in 1972 is a Pune based company which develops and manufactures products such as *special purpose machines,hydroforming, ,servo mechanical presses,hydraulic presses and machine tools,proportional/servo technology and PLC/CNC systems,tube bending machines, honing machines, compacting presses, industrial robot*s, etc.

Electropneumatics operates from Pune, India where the main manufacturing plant is located, spread over a land area of 62,000 sq. m. of which 15,000 sq. m. is built-up area











*Products : 

Hydraulic Metal Forming Presses
*





*Hydraulic Moulding Presses




*

*Hydroforming Press*






*Transfer Presses*

*



*

Electropneumatics has developed their own AC Servo Drives way back in 1997 which are used in all its CNC machines.These indigenously designed and manufactured servo drives use the latest DSP and IGBT technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Praj is an India based company that offers solutions for* beverage alcohol and bioethanol plant, brewery, water & wastewater treatment plant, critical process equipment systems *and* bioproducts*.

Praj has four manufacturing facilities - one in Pune and two at Kandla (Gujarat), port of India and another at Wada near Mumbai.The units are accredited with ASME ‘U’ and ‘H’ stamps and ISO 9001-2008.

*Process equipment *











*Ethanol Plants






Waste water treatment solutions







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

gslv mk3 said:


> View attachment 267135
> 
> 
> Praj is an India based company that offers solutions for* beverage alcohol and bioethanol plant, brewery, water & wastewater treatment plant, critical process equipment systems *and* bioproducts*.
> 
> Praj has four manufacturing facilities - one in Pune and two at Kandla (Gujarat), port of India and another at Wada near Mumbai.The units are accredited with ASME ‘U’ and ‘H’ stamps and ISO 9001-2008.
> 
> *Process equipment *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ethanol Plants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waste water treatment solutions
> 
> View attachment 267144
> 
> 
> *



Tyx for keeping the thread updated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Avasarala technologies,established in 1985,is an Indian firm,serving areas of Nuclear Power, Factory Automation, Engineering Construction, Space and Healthcare.Clientele include CERN,AREVA,NPCIL and major automobile manufactures.

*Powertrain assembly systems*






*Feeder Lines




*

*Automated Storage and Retrieval Systems*
*





Fueling Machine Head for Indian PHWR






Automatic Assembly Line for fuel bundles






Reactivity Control Mechanism






High Altitude Gamma Ray Telescope (HAGAR)







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeslieEngel

Nice to see those pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*






Inox Wind *is a fully integrated player in the wind energy market with state-of-the-art manufacturing plants at _*Una (Himachal Pradesh) for Hubs and Nacelles and Rohika, near Ahmedabad (Gujarat) for Blades and Tubular Towers*_. Inox Wind manufactures the key components of the Wind Turbine Generator (WTG)






*Inox Wind manufacturers two different WTG models 2 MW rating:*


Rotor diameter of 93 meters with hub height of 80 meters
Rotor Diameter of 100 meters with hub height of 80 / 92 meters.
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*INOX India Limited,*incorporated in 1992 is focused on Cryogenic insulation technology equipment & systems.Its main product are _*Storage tanks, Transportation tanks, Cold converters, Vaporizers, Cryoseal containers and other special products*_. On 29th December, 2009, the company acquired controlling interest in CVA Inc.,Texas, USA, having subsidiaries in Canada & China.

*Hydrogen Storage Tanks for ISRO






Semi Trailers






Liqufied Natural Gas






Vapouriser









Rail Cars*






Inox India to make critical parts for Fusion Reactor in France | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Revathi Equipment Limited*






Revathi Equipment Limited is an India-based company that manufactures Blast hole drills, water well drills,batching plants & concrete pumps.Revathi Equipment Limited ISO: 9001:2000 Certified company and its products exported to countries like USA, Jordan, Tunisia, Nigeria, South Africa, Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

BoB's said:


> *The Material Handling Solutions division of TIL(established in 1950) is engaged in manufacture and marketing of a comprehensive range of state-of the art material handling equipment and lifting solutions with integrated customer support. TIL's plant at Kolkata is the only purpose built mobile crane manufacturing facility in India*



Some TIL cranes

*TIL PIXEF*











*TIL Rough Terrain Crane*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Simpson & Company Ltd*






Simpson & Company Ltd., established in 1840, is one of the foremost and largest independent diesel engine manufacturers in India and is a part of the Amalgamations Group, a light engineering conglomerate with strong presence in the automotive industry.

Simpsons supplies power packs to to *TAFE, Eicher, Caterpillar,Terex,Schwing Stetter,Sonalika, New Holland,Massey Ferguson,ACE, ECEL, Godrej, KION, L&T, Cummins, Terex, JCB, Speedcraft* and others.The company achieved a sales volume of 1,63,000 engines in 2012.

The company has developed a series of engines to cater to the agricultural, industrial and genset segments meeting the current and future emission norms from *15 hp to 114 hp* in two, three and four cylinder naturally aspirated and turbo-charged versions.

Simpson & Co has two factories in Chennai (at Anna Salai and Sembiam) and one at Kumbakonam (Tamil Nadu)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Ship Building Capacity of Major Indian Shipyards By Types & Size as on 2014





*
@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*IFB Industries*

*



*
IFB Industries Ltd. comprises two divisions: Fine Blanking and Home Appliances.

The Home Appliances Division was started in 1991 in partnership with Bosch-Siemens.This division manufactures Washing Machines, Clothes Dryers, Dishwashers, Microwave Ovens, Air Conditioners, Refrigerators & Built-in Ovens.

IFB Industries has three plants located at Kolkata,Goa,and Bangalore. The Bangalore unit, apart from fine blanked components, manufactures motors for white goods as well as automotive applications.




















*IFB Automotive Private Limited*

IFB Automotive Pvt. Ltd. manufactures fine blanked automotive components, seating systems, door systems and automotive motors to meet the growing needs of the auto industry.IFB Automotive has been in the Automobile scenario since 1989.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*TAL Manufacturing Solutions Limited*, A TATA Enterprise is a 100% subsidiary of TATA Motors and is one of the leading companies in India,delivering manufacturing solutions for over 40 years, to customers in Automotive and Heavy Engineering and more recently, Aerospace and Defense.



gslv mk3 said:


> *TAL to launch fully Indian-made robots*










With its vast experience in providing manufacturing solutions and competencies in mechatronics, *TAL has developed articulated industrial Robots in the range of 2-5-10 kg payload* and is now geared up to offer cost effective automation solutions to the MSME in India. With its modular and optimum design, higher flexibility and significantly lower cost of ownership, the EASYMATE can revolutionize automation in the MSME in India.

*EASYMATE is an Indigenous 10 Kg payload robot* which is easy to use, easy to program and easy to maintain. It has a flip back arrangement and 360 degree rotation. With its *5 axes*, it facilitates more accuracy and higher repeatability at a speed of 2000mm/ second. It is operative on a single phase 230 V of power supply and can attain maximum payload of 10 Kg at full reach 750 mm to 850 mm.

The controller consists of PC based programming with Pro + Motion software which is compatible to more applications with the same software and requires less time for debugging and fine tuning.


























Robotics & Automation

@Manindra @Water Car Engineer @kurup @Chanakya's_Chant

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*Electronica Machine Tools*






Electronica, with its 35 years of experience in manufacturing EDMs & WEDMs, has the highest machine population in India,presence in more than 40 countries & has in-house R & D center recognized by Govt. of India.

Products include Sinker EDMs,Wirecut EDMs,Electric Discharge Sawing machine etc

*Integrated Manufacturing Facility in*

 Machine Tool Design & Manufacturing
 Electronic Controls, Power Electronics Design & Manufacturing
 CNC Control, HMI Software Development











*Products*

* CNC Wirecut EDM*






*CNC Wirecut EDM*






*Large Size Electric Discharge Machine*







*Electric Discharge Sawing machine*






*CNC EDM*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> I never knew that we also manufacture these walking monsters , whoah








Found another good picture.HEC can manufacture walking Draglines of bucket capacity 24 to 34 CuM & with boom lengths ranging from 74.6 to 95.6 meters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

_In 2009 Mahindra Aerospace also heeded an imperative to increase India’s footprint in the global aerospace supply chain. Upon acquiring an existing Australian aerospace manufacturing firm – Aerostaff Australia – in 2010, Mahindra Aerospace began developing a new, 25,000 sq. m. facility to produce airframe parts and assemblies in India. This facility, located on a National Highway near Bengaluru, enjoys excellent air and sea connectivity and is certified to stringent global aerospace industry requirements. The facility was inaugurated in October 2013 and is now delivering aerospace sheet metal parts and assemblies for global aircraft programmes._






Hopefully,one day this would be made here...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Windsor is a *global plastics processing machinery manufacturer* based in India and is one of the few domestic companies engaged in manufacturing *Injection Moulding, Pipe Extrusion and Blown Film machinery* under one roof.Windsor has constantly served varied needs of the plastics processing industry across 65 countries (an installation base of over 17000 machines). Windsor acquired ITALTECH – an Italian firm to deliver “Next-Gen Two Platen Injection Molding Machines”.






*Products*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

​

Alidhra Weavetech is a leading manufacturer of *Twisting,Weaving & Winding machinery *in India,based in Surat,Gujarat with a global reach at Thailand, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Vietnam, Iran, Egypt, Brazil, Argentina, Columbia, Mexico, etc.

The company is one of of the largest Indian manufacturers of TFO Twisters, Crepe-Texturising Machines and Thread Doubling TFOs for filament yarns in India & the largest manufacturer of Rapier Looms in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Excerpts from a report ( year-2011 ) on Indian Textile Machinery sector by National Skill Development Corporation*

*Overview*

The Textile machinery sector in India is one of the key engineering sectors responsible for the growth of the Indian economy. In its early years, the sector was producing machines mainly for the cotton textile sector. However, subsequently, the textile industry diversified the production line to take up the production of machinery required by the man-made fiber sector, the woolen sector and even the jute sector. Today, the entire range of equipment required for forming lint and man-made fibers up to finished fabrics are produced in India. Side by side, the ancillary and textile testing and monitoring equipment sectors too developed appreciably. The sector generally categorizes these equipment into ginning, spinning, weaving, processing, and testing machinery.
*
Major Segments*

The sector is major divided into following seven major segments:

1. Ginning and spinning
2. Weaving
3. Synthetic machinery
4. Processing machinery
5. Testing and instrumentation machinery
6. Jute machinery
7. Components and accessories.

*Ginning & Spinning *

*The entire range of Spinning machinery is manufactured in India, including ginning machinery, blow room machinery, cards, draw frame, combers, speed frame, ring frame, ancillary machinery, two for one twisting and auto-cone winding machines *and parts and accessories, in general, are at par with international standards. In ginning there are innovations to control the contamination in cotton by reducing human handling, maintaining humidity in pala houses and bins, auto feeding etc. There are five to six manufacturers in ginning. Capacity of ginning machinery is adequate and there are exports and practically no imports. The total capacity of Ginning and Spinning is Rs. 4,561 crores. *It meets over 75% of domestic requirement. In the coming years, it is likely to meet 90% of the requirement*. There are domestic as well as foreign players. The technological gap is minimal.

*Weaving *

The total capacity is Rs. 703 crores. The weaving segment is mainly classified into weaving preparatory, weavingshuttle looms, weaving- shuttle-less looms. *The technology, capacity and production for weaving preparatory are adequate in India.* Some of the reputed manufacturers for weaving preparatory are Prashant Gamatex Pvt. Ltd., Ahmedabad, Jupiter Comtex Pvt. Ltd., Ahmedabad, etc. For weaving-shuttle & shuttle-less looms, there exist many manufacturers which supply almost 40,000 to 50,000 power looms per annum. *However, there are few manufacturers of automatic shuttle looms or new technology shuttle-less looms.* For shuttle-less looms present installed capacity is almost 16,500 per annum, though production has not reached beyond 2,000 per annum. However demand is increasing, it is believed that the capacity utilization should increase in the coming time.

*Synthetic Machinery*

The capacity for synthetic machinery is approximately Rs. 1,000.00 crores.* All kinds of synthetic machines such as Draw Texturising, TFO Twister, and H. S. Winder etc.* (except fiber/filament manufacturing chemical plant) are produced in India. Surat, Rajkot, Surendranagar are the main centers for the manufacture of spindles, spindle pots, spindle inserts, etc.* Only critical electronic equipment like PLC controls, servo motors etc. are imported. India is self sufficient in such machinery and also exports to different countries. There is practically no import as there is no technology gap.*

*Processing machinery *

The total capacity for processing machinery is approximately Rs. 900 crores and existing capacity meets over 50% of the requirement. There are more than 50 manufacturers of processing machinery in the country. *Almost the entire range of processing machinery is now being manufactured in the country, with continuous scouring, bleaching, mercerizing, washing, dyeing plants, preshrinking ranges and more, being produced by domestic manufacturers. The indigenous machinery available now competes on an even footing with their European counterparts* with low material to liquor ratio, and is capable of processing fabric with comparable results at a very reasonable cost. All critical electronic components and equipment are imported. All other types of parts and accessories are also made in India. *Quality of textiles processing in Indian machines is at par with international standards. Many hi- tech machinery are being manufactured in the country for e.g. Continuous Bleaching Plant, Dyeing Plant, Washing range, Preshrinking Range, Indigo dyeing Plant etc*.* For batch processes India has one of the best quality machines when compared with other countries. Technology gaps exist only in case of special purpose processing and finishing machinery and continuous plants which is also getting narrowed with time*.

*Testing and machinery equipment *

*The total capacity is Rs. 220.17 crores and almost 80% of the requirement is met by the domestic manufacturers*. And mainly the critical components and electronic controls are being imported in this segment The Indian textile engineering industry started developing testing and monitoring equipment in the 60s and today a wide range of high quality latest generation testing and monitoring equipment is being manufactured in the country.

*Jute machinery *

The total capacity is approximately 70 crores and more than 60 percent of demand is met through domestic production. There are half a dozen good manufacturers of jute machinery in the eastern sector. Lagan Engineering Co. Ltd., Kolkata is the major manufacturer of jute machinery and its parts, components and accessories. There are some small engineering units also manufacturing jute machinery parts and accessories in Kolkata, West Bengal.The capacity for this segment is almost Rs. 1,000 crores. The parts/components and accessories also play a major role in manufacturing and maintenance of the textile machinery. Major examples of such parts and accessories are: Bearings, Beams, Bobbins, Bobbin Holders, Bushes, Card Gauges, Ceramic Guides, Cone and Tubes, CopsAluminum/Steel, Drums, Filters, Flat Tops, Motors, Needles, Pins, Belts, Rollers, Humidifiers, Over Head Traveling Cleaners, Shuttles, Healds, Reeds, Spindle Tapes, Trolleys, etc. *The segment produces all the parts and accessories indigenously except for some critical parts and high speed cam dobby, electronic dobby and jacquard.*

*Economic Performance*

The sector consists of approximately 1446 units, with a total investment of approximately Rs.7, 800 crore. Of the ~1446 units, more than 80% of the units are SMEs and approximately 40 percent of units are involved in manufacturing complete machinery while the rest manufactures spare parts and accessories. *The total installed capacity is approximately Rs. 9,100 crore. The sector provides direct/indirect employment to more than 250,000 people and this figure is expected to grow to over 4,00,000 during 12th Plan* The Textile machinery production is projected *to grow from Rs 6,150 Crore in 2010-11 to Rs 14,300 Crore in 2016-17 at a CAGR of 15% *based on commensurate growth of Indian textile industry and expected policy interventions. The sector contributes greatly to the competitiveness of the Indian Textile Industry (TI) by meeting 45-50% of its demand. Of the current imports made by this sub-sector, 12% is towards to Standardized Equipment while 27% is towards High-tech Equipment while the rest is towards Accessories and Spare parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*TAL Brabo - Tata's indigenous articulated industrial Robot *











TAL BRABO is an Indigenous 10 Kg payload robot, which was launched at Make in India week in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

*Some Production Units of the Indian Railways...*




*

Modern Coach Factory, Raebareli*​*
Modern Coach Factory, Raebareli* (earlier Rail Coach Factory, Raebareli) is a rail coach manufacturing unit of the Indian Railways at Lalganj near Raebareli in Uttar Pradesh.The factory has a production capacity of 1000 Linke Holfmann Busch (LHB) coaches annually.











*Products :

LHB Coach (HOG/EOG)
*





*Coach Bogie Frame Factory, Budge Budge






DEMU Factory, Haldia




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Automotive Research Association of India (ARAI) developed Engines*

Powertrain Engineering Laboratory (PTE) of ARAI undertakes design, development and evaluation of all types of IC engines, right from concept to prototype for various automotive and nonautomotive applications.
*
1.5 Liter Three Cylinder Euro V Engine (150bhp)*






















*Exclusive: ARAI developing diesel engine platforms for a European OEM*

_The Automotive Research Association of India (ARAI), the research authority of the Indian automotive industry that comes under the aegis of the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises, government of India, is currently working on the design and development of multiple diesel engine platforms for a Europe-based OEM. 

The research body that is known for carrying a number of independent projects on its test bed is readying these engine platforms ground up for an undisclosed international OEM for off-road applications. ARAI, which is already halfway into this project, will ready the prototypes in another few months from now. 

In an exclusive interaction with Autocar Professional recently, Neelkanth V Marathe, senior deputy director, powertrain engineering (PTE), ARAI revealed that “*Recently, we have started developing a series of new diesel engines (including three-cylinder, four-cylinder) of certain power range, which I won’t be able to disclose at this moment, for a European OEMs for off-road applications*. This would be another very important project for us where we will be developing completely new engines from scratch. These engines would be capable of meeting higher level of emission norms so that in future the basic mechanical engine design remains unchanged. We have reached halfway under this project, and may be in another few months, the prototypes will be ready.” 

It can be recalled that ARAI has also, r*ecently, designed, developed and delivered a two-cylinder diesel engine with displacement of less than one litre for tractor and genset applications to a Chinese company named Huafeng Power Company* (also known as Power HF commonly). According to the senior official,* ARAI has bagged another project from the same company on the back of the success of its two-cylinder diesel powertrain*.

“Yes, we are thankful to our clients who trust us and our capabilities. We did work for a Chinese OEM wherein we had developed a completely new engine for them. Based on the success of that engine, which was implemented commercially in several parts of the world by them (they are producing it), they have given us a project of developing another new engine for them,” he informed._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv mk3

*Sundram Fasteners Ltd*, a TVS Group company is the *largest manufacturer of industrial fasteners & one of the leading auto component manufacturers in India. **The company earned **a revenue Rs.2736 cr (US $ 457 million) in 2014.*

Their product range includes *high-tensile fasteners, powder metal components, cold extruded parts, hot forged components, radiator caps, automotive pumps, gear shifters, gears, hot forged parts, precision forged differential gears, water pumps, oil pumps, fuel pumps, belt tensioners, rocker arm assemblies, cam followers, bearing housings, hubs and shafts, tappets and couplings. *

The company's subsidiaries include Upasana Engineering Ltd, Sundaram Fasteners Investment Ltd, Sundram Non-conventional Energy Systems Ltd, Sundram Bleistahi Ltd, Sundram Fasteners (Zhejiang) Ltd, Peiner Umformtechnik GmbH, Cramlington Precision Forge Ltd, Sundram RBI Sdn Bhd, Sundram International Inc, PUT Grundstucks GmbH, and Peiner Logistik GmbH.*The company and their subsidiaries is having eleven manufacturing locations in India and four in abroad.
*
_*Manufacturing plant at Mahindra World City,Chennai
*_
*





Products :




*







Well,it seems ''nuts/bolts still made by hand in India like thirty years ago'' @Bilal9 




JBM Auto Limited is the Bus division of JBM Group.in 2014, It manufactures the ‘Citylife’ ultra-low-floor CNG bus in partnership with the Italian Bus maker BredaMenarinibus & 100 per cent electric bus ‘Ecolife’, in partnership with Solaris.These buses will be manufactured at the company’s manufacturing facility in Kosi, Uttar Pradesh that has a capacity to manufacture 2000 buses annually.






*JBM Citylife*






*JBM Solaris Ecolife




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

* Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited*
* Locomotive Engineering Division, Jhansi*​
BHEL Jhansi's Locomotive Engineering division manufactures *AC tap charger locomotives, AC/DC dual current locomotives, track & OHE maintenance vehicles & shunting locomotives*.

*Products :

Indian locomotive class WAG-7 (6000 hp)







Dynamic Track Stablizer







Shunting Locomotive







Battery Electric Loco







*
Meanwhile BEML makes these...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> *Automotive Research Association of India (ARAI) developed Engines*
> 
> Powertrain Engineering Laboratory (PTE) of ARAI undertakes design, development and evaluation of all types of IC engines, right from concept to prototype for various automotive and nonautomotive applications.
> *
> 1.5 Liter Three Cylinder Euro V Engine (150bhp)*
> 
> View attachment 307441
> 
> 
> View attachment 307451
> 
> 
> View attachment 307438
> 
> 
> View attachment 307448
> 
> 
> 
> *Exclusive: ARAI developing diesel engine platforms for a European OEM*
> 
> _The Automotive Research Association of India (ARAI), the research authority of the Indian automotive industry that comes under the aegis of the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises, government of India, is currently working on the design and development of multiple diesel engine platforms for a Europe-based OEM.
> 
> The research body that is known for carrying a number of independent projects on its test bed is readying these engine platforms ground up for an undisclosed international OEM for off-road applications. ARAI, which is already halfway into this project, will ready the prototypes in another few months from now.
> 
> In an exclusive interaction with Autocar Professional recently, Neelkanth V Marathe, senior deputy director, powertrain engineering (PTE), ARAI revealed that “*Recently, we have started developing a series of new diesel engines (including three-cylinder, four-cylinder) of certain power range, which I won’t be able to disclose at this moment, for a European OEMs for off-road applications*. This would be another very important project for us where we will be developing completely new engines from scratch. These engines would be capable of meeting higher level of emission norms so that in future the basic mechanical engine design remains unchanged. We have reached halfway under this project, and may be in another few months, the prototypes will be ready.”
> 
> It can be recalled that ARAI has also, r*ecently, designed, developed and delivered a two-cylinder diesel engine with displacement of less than one litre for tractor and genset applications to a Chinese company named Huafeng Power Company* (also known as Power HF commonly). According to the senior official,* ARAI has bagged another project from the same company on the back of the success of its two-cylinder diesel powertrain*.
> 
> “Yes, we are thankful to our clients who trust us and our capabilities. We did work for a Chinese OEM wherein we had developed a completely new engine for them. Based on the success of that engine, which was implemented commercially in several parts of the world by them (they are producing it), they have given us a project of developing another new engine for them,” he informed._



Didn't know that ARAI also make Engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Two Indian Machine Tool manufacturers- _*Jyoti CNC* & *Ace Micromatic Group*_ are planning to emerge as global giants by 2020- to be ranked among the top 10 machine tool manufacturers in the world, that is.

*Jyoti CNC 
*





Ace Micromatic has global aspirations

"The production capacity at our three plants spread over 11 acres at the Peenya Industrial Area is about 3,000 CNC machines. In addition, we are building a capacity of 5,000 machines in the next two years at a 70-acre space adjacent to the Minnapura facility. We have plans to increase capacity to 10,000 machines by 2020,” he said. Ace Designers is all geared up to deliver larger volumes to increase its sales in the domestic market. The company has plans to widen its product offerings. As a group, Ace Micromatic employs 2,500 professionals and produces a third of all machine tools in the country. Ace Designers employs around 750. 

Shirgurkar said, “The group is now ranked 54 out of 250 firms worldwide according to Gardner Business Media’s Machine Tools Scoreboard.* In next three to five years, we want to be ranked among the global top 10*.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> L&T Construction & Mining Machinery is part of the highly successful L&T Group, and engaged in marketing and servicing of a wide range of equipment, deployed in the core sectors of the economy.
> 
> L&T manufactures and retails its own *hydraulic excavators and wheel loaders*



*L&T 9020SX Wheel Loader






L&T 1190 Soil Compactor






L&T 990HF Tandem Compactor






L&T 491 Mini Compactor*





*
Mahindra Pick N Carry Crane




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

BoB's said:


> *Sahajanand Laser Technology Ltd(SLTL)* is a leading manufacturer of laser systems for cutting, marking, welding, micro-machining and diamond processing etc in INDIA since 1992. SLT Ltd is an ISO 9001:2000 certified company with 4 manufacturing facilities in INDIA & Germany. SLT Ltd has supplied more than 7000 laser systems & export to more than 18 countires. It has an international presence in USA, UK, Germany and China.



*Laser Cutting Systems *











*Laser Diamond Processing System*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Established in 1935 as a captive tool room, Godrej Tooling is now the largest and most sophisticated tool room in India. It caters to several OEMs & Tier I suppliers in the automobile sector. Product range include *Pressure Die Casting Dies, Thermo-compression Moulds, complex and large sheet metal tooling for Auto Panels, Progressive Dies , Welding fixtures & Special Purpose Machines.*






*Press Tools*










Transfer, Progressive, Tandem & Panel dies

*Pressure Die Casting Dies*







Steering System Components, Crank Cases, Cylinder heads & other Engine Components for 2/3/4 wheelers.

*Welding Fixtures*




For automotive/rail coach manufacturing.

*Thermo-compression Moulds*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

gslv mk3 said:


> View attachment 318432
> 
> 
> Established in 1935 as a captive tool room, Godrej Tooling is now the largest and most sophisticated tool room in India. It caters to a several OEMs & Tier I suppliers in the automobile sector, amongst others. Product range include *Pressure Die Casting Dies, Thermo-compression Moulds, complex and large sheet metal tooling for Auto Panels, Progressive Dies , Welding fixtures & Special Purpose Machines.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Press Tools*
> 
> View attachment 318417
> 
> View attachment 318418
> 
> 
> Transfer, Progressive, Tandem & Panel dies
> 
> *Pressure Die Casting Dies*
> 
> View attachment 318424
> 
> 
> 
> Steering System Components, Crank Cases, Cylinder heads & other Engine Components for 2/3/4 wheelers.
> 
> *Welding Fixtures*
> View attachment 318426
> 
> For automotive/rail coach manufacturing.
> 
> *Thermo-compression Moulds*
> 
> 
> View attachment 318428




Godrej is going good from key and locks to space .


http://www.godrejaerospace.com/precisionsystems/ourservices.aspx?id=21&menuid=863

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *Made In India Engines*
> *Tata Motors*



*3.3 litre, 4 cylinder DICOR engine *











*5.0 litre, 4 cylinder engine *











*Tata Ultra 1415 4X4* is powered by the 3.3 L DICOR engine. Our own desi Unimog. 






The second 5.0 L engine was utilized in *Tata Ultra 1518*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gslv mk3

*Five Indian companies ranked among world's 100 most innovative*

Neeraj Gangal, Forbes India Staff






*At number 18, Asian Paints is the highest-ranked Indian company on the list*

Five major Indian companies including *Asian Paints, Hindustan Unilever, Tata Consultancy Services, Sun Pharma and Larsen & Toubro *have been ranked among Forbes’s list of ‘The World’s Most Innovative Companies’.

The 100 companies ranked on the list are based on their creative disruption, potential for innovation and investor interest. The companies also need to have seven years of financial data and $10 billion in market capitalisation.

“Companies are ranked by their innovation premium: the difference between their market capitalization and the net present value of cash flows from existing businesses (based on a proprietary algorithm from Credit Suisse HOLT). The difference between them is the bonus given by equity investors on the educated hunch that the company will continue to come up with profitable new growth,” _Forbes_ said in a press release on Wednesday.

Tesla Motors topped _Forbes_’s sixth annual list of The World’s Most Innovative Companies, for the second consecutive year. Salesforce retained the No. 2 spot for the second year in a row. Prior to last year, Salesforce held the top spot since the list’s inception in 2011. Regeneron Pharmaceuticals follows at No. 3. Rounding out the top five is Incyte at No. 4 and Alexion Pharmaceuticals at No. 5. 

At number 18, Asian Paints is the highest-ranked Indian company on the list, featuring on the list for the fourth time in a row. The other Indian companies ranked on the list are Hindustan Unilever (31), Tata Consultancy Services (66), Sun Pharmaceutical Industries (73) and Larsen & Toubro (89).

Synonymous with colour in households across India, Asian Paints was also a part of _Forbes India_’s Super 50 list, a compilation of companies based on their shareholder return, sales growth and return on equity (RoE) over a period of three years. Asia’s third-largest paint company is now expanding into the home improvement and decor segment.

India’s largest consumer goods company Hindustan Unilever Ltd (HUL) reported weak earnings growth for the three months ended June 30, 2016. But the Sanjiv Mehta led company plans to invest Rs 1,000 crore in a new manufacturing plant within its existing factory at Doom Dooma in Assam.

Meanwhile, Tata Consultancy Services, also a part of the Super 50 list, posted a strong show on digital projects even as the year ahead brings rising uncertainties from Britain’s decision to leave the EU. It reported profit for the three months ended June 30, which rose nearly 10 percent while its sales rose more than 14 percent. Always eschewing flamboyancy and embracing determined efficiency, TCS has built world-class software solutions. Today, the company is one of the ten biggest software services providers in the world.

As _Forbes India_’s earlier study reveals, new products, patents, acquisitions, focus on exiting low-margin businesses and rationalising operations by selling non-strategic plants is Sun Pharma' secret sauce for growth and success. It is currently betting big on Tildrakizumab, an experimental psoriasis drug which recently completed last-stage trials and whose verdict will be out soon. 

Larsen & Toubro, the infrastructure giant, is likely to reap the benefits of India’s thrust on reforms, jumpstarting the growth cycle, Make in India initiatives and spur in infrastructure creation. The Mumbai-based company expects guidance of fresh orders and revenue for FY17 to remain on course at 15 percent and 12-15 percent, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Varroc, a global full system supplier of diverse automotive products headquartered in Aurangabad manufactures exterior lighting systems, body and chassis parts, engine valves, machined forgings, electrical & electronic systems for five automotive segments: 2-wheelers, 3-wheelers, 4-wheelers, commercial vehicles and off road vehicles. 

Varroc operates from 35 manufacturing plants and 11 engineering centres spread across 10 countries.






*Industry 4.0: IISc building India’s 1st smart factory in Bengaluru*

BENGALURU: India's first smart factory — moving from automation to autonomy — where machines speak with each other, is being set up in Bengaluru.

A smart factory, armed with data exchange in manufacturing and the Internet of Things (IoT) is the future and experts are calling it revolution Industry 4.0. Reports peg the smart factory industry to touch $215 billion by by 2025 and there has been no major economy in the world that is not embracing it.

And, India's very own smart factory, the first one, is making progress at the Indian Institute of Science's (IISc) Centre for Product Design and Manufacturing (CPDM) with a seed funding from The Boeing Company.

CPDM Chairman Amaresh Chakrabarti, who spoke exclusively to TOI about the project, said: "Yes, it will actually be manufacturing things here. But it will be a scaled down version, we won't have the numbers of an actual factory." As for the funding, he said: "I can only say Boeing is giving us enough to implement the project. I cannot discuss details. But the project is revolutionary. Indian factories now have automation, we've made some progress there, but here, we are talking about a facility that is autonomous, thinking and working on its own."

Explaining that any factory have five main elements, machine and tools, people who use it, parts that get fabricated, and the environment in which all this happens, Chakrabarti said: "All these exist in our factory too, but they are all continuously collecting data, analysing it and using it attain the most optimal result."

Data is being collected through a variety of sensors. From the posture of the man welding, or cutting, to the kind of energy the welding machine is using and what damages it is bearing and when it needs to be replaced, there is data on everything. The factory is self aware. "It knows, when the man needs rest, it knows when a machine needs to be replaced or repaired, it knows the humidity, temperature, everything. This data that is collected goes through pre-analysis (meaning to convert it to a language that can be processed for analysis) and then the analysis happens and course correction is initiated whereever required," Chakrabarti said.

He added that the network-enabled framework employed for manufacturing here gives a huge scope for autonomy. "It is internet of things (IoT) that has enabled this. We have also made some headway in natural language processing, another big leap," he said.

Dr Rishi Bhatnagar, Chairman, of the Institution of Engineering and Technology (IET) India IoT Panel said: "It is fantastic that this is happening. The smart factory concept in India has been a little slow, and that's because here we aren't doing this because there is labour shortage or expensive labour, like in the West. Here we will do it to keep the competitive edge and provide customer satisfaction."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*GreyOrange’s robots have taken over the shop floor
*
_The five-year-old company commands a near monopoly 90% share of India’s warehouse automation market







GreyOrange’s chief executive Samay Kohli and chief technology officer Akash Gupta._

If you bought products online in India, chances are that your order has been picked up and sorted by a robot manufactured by GreyOrange.

Flipkart, Myntra, DTDC, GoJavas and Jabong are among the e-commerce and logistics firms that use these robots to automate distribution at their large warehouses across India. The start-up, which commands a near monopoly 90% market share of India’s warehouse automation market, is all of five years old.

In the complex world of e-commerce, these robots help companies and humans overcome operational challenges such as increasing costs, high order volumes, manpower issues, and short order-processing windows in addition to reducing errors.






GreyOrange, luckily, has been in the right place at the right time to take advantage of the e-commerce boom in India. Its offices across Mumbai, Bengaluru, Hyderabad and Chennai are testimony to its spectacular success in India.

Since being founded in 2011 by Samay Kohli and Akash Gupta, GreyOrange has grown to more than 550 employees today with over 33% of them working at its research and development (R&D) centre in Gurgaon. The robotics company is also present in Singapore, Hong Kong, the United Arab Emirates, Germany and Japan.

GreyOrange designs, manufactures and deploys advanced robotics systems for automation at warehouses, distribution and fulfilment centres and has an installed sortation capacity of around 12 million packets a day.






_*The company has three product lines: the butler system, the cross-belt sortation and the linear sortation system. Photos: Pradeep Gaur/Mint*_

The company is growing at about 300% year-on-year and while a major chunk of its revenue is still generated from India, GreyOrange aims to generate 70% of its sales from markets outside the country.

Both Kohli and Gupta are the quintessential boys next door, hailing from middle-class families. Gupta is from Kanpur having studied at Puranchandra Vidyaniketan while Kohli did his schooling at St Columba’s school in Delhi.

The two of them met as engineering students at BITS Pilani where a common love for robotics bound them.

As part of the humanoid programme at the Centre for Robotics and Intelligent Systems at BITS, they developed the AcYut in 2007, one of the first indigenously created humanoid robots in India. The duo also represented India in humanoid robotics competitions across 13 countries, winning the gold medal at the RoboGames (formerly ROBOlympics) in San Francisco in 2009.






While Gupta worked on several projects such as the design and implementation of an active underwater sonar stabilization system at the University of Louisiana to increase operating hours of the system under rough coastal weather conditions, Kohli was involved in organizing robotics workshops at more than 25 educational institutions globally—including Stanford University, Louisiana University, Massachusetts Institute of Technology and Indian Institutes of Technology. The duo also worked on a parallel project to create a technology-enabled haunted house, similar to a park in Disneyland that is completely automated, while they were doing their internship with C&C Technologies Inc. (now part of Oceaneering International Inc.) in the US. One thing led to another and from robotic competitions and workshops, the duo started doing product development for firms.

But it was only a chance meeting with German electronics engineer and entrepreneur Wolfgang Hoeltgen that the idea of GreyOrange took shape. Hoeltgen, 69, became the third co-founder of the company. The difference in both age and nationality is glaringly obvious but so far the trio has worked well. Hoeltgen had earlier worked at IBM Germany and the US in research, manufacturing, engineering and software development. In 1997, he started his own IT firm and conducted international projects in SAP consulting, guided mergers and acquisitions and founded the German-Indian Business Center at Hannover. Since the last four years, he has been involved with GreyOrange as co-founder, investor and mentor.

“As co-organizer of the world’s biggest science and technology show for young people I invited the AcYut team from BITS Pilani to Hannover to demonstrate their project in 2009. Somehow Akash and Samay selected me as their mentor that time and contacted me occasionally sharing their ideas,” says Hoeltgen. “I told them they would be wasting their talents, until they presented the idea of warehouse automation, which was exactly in-line with what I believed to be a perfect match of their capabilities and real worldwide demand. We met in India, put together a business plan, I liquidated my life insurance, one month later we rented office space, bought a CNC (computer numeric control) machine and hired the first engineers.”

And the rest as they say is history.

What began as a start-up with a team of seven on the ground floor of Kohli’s home, is now spread across 250,000 square feet of prime real estate in Gurgaon. Situated on National Highway 8, the Delhi-Gurgaon expressway, the GreyOrange office is in Orient Bestech Business Tower and occupies two-and-a-half floors. Not surprisingly, the office space is designed like a sprawling warehouse. It has long corridors with meeting rooms and open workspaces on either side where the team sits, brainstorms, crunches data and complex code. The culture is one of freedom, collaboration and openness. When the employees need a break, they have several options. They can either head to the cafeteria or the gym, play Xbox in the gaming arena, listen to some music in the music room, get pampered at the in-house beauty parlour or even take a nap in the sleeping room.






Says Naveen Boppana, lead engineer (mechanical): “GreyOrange’s culture is very different from the other companies I worked at in the past. I find that GreyOrange consciously maps your work against the impact that it creates. Therefore, there is always a high sense of accomplishment while working for GreyOrange. Needless to say, our cool new office is an added incentive to be a part of GreyOrange. Working in a vibrant and creative environment adds to your productivity. Facilities like a gym, cafeteria, gaming zone, etc. go a long way in establishing a work-life balance.”

GreyOrange employees are mostly engineers since robotics requires multidisciplinary skills such as electronics, electrical, mechanics, software, and firmware. It is, therefore, important that different engineering specializations coexist to create disruptive products and solutions.

Kohli adds: “We have often seen that many companies hire senior executives and leaders from the Silicon Valley and other global geographies for business roles. However, as GreyOrange is a hardcore hardware and R&D company, we focus on the experienced engineers out there. For example, we are getting on board a 62-year-old highly experienced Erlang expert, a global design senior expat from Hong Kong, and a mechanical design architect from Germany, which is the hub for world-class mechanical engineers.”

No wonder the company has acquired a cosmopolitan character that places a high emphasis on innovation and cutting-edge technology. “The fact that 33% of our workforce is dedicated to R&D is a testimony to our emphasis on innovation,” says Kohli. “We believe that it is very important to maintain a healthy workplace culture to ensure mutual learning and growth. Extensive training sessions help our employees to stay abreast with the latest skill requirements in the market and enhance their effectiveness.”

The company also gives employees the option to design and equip their workspace. A budget of Rs1 lakh is earmarked for this and employees can choose from a catalogue that includes chairs, workstations, upgraded laptops, high-capacity storage, laptop accessories, additional screens, even plants and decorative items for their workstations. It has been found that the engineers prefer latest desktops while the sales managers go for Macs. Another interesting activity the company does is what it calls the “GreyOrange Marathon”. Just like an athlete who runs 42km to complete the marathon, employees go through a period of 42 days where they take up targets/tasks that are above and beyond their core jobs.

“GreyOrange provides the opportunity to work with some of the smartest engineers. The focus is on solving the problems effectively and efficiently. Townhalls, biannual events like the GreyOrange Marathon, team activities, and excursions are the fun part of our culture. All this adds to the excitement of working at GreyOrange,” adds Paul John, a technical architect.

Gupta and Kohli’s zeal, passion for technology and energy belie their age—while Gupta turns 27 in a couple of months, Kohli is 30. Beyond their passion for robotics, they spend time learning about technology disruptions across the world.

Also read | A good product engine can disrupt any industry: GreyOrange’s Akash Gupta

As co-founders, the duo work in close collaboration. Gupta is the chief technology officer and his key focus is to drive the R&D engine for the company while as CEO, Kohli focuses on strategic planning for business growth across geographies and industries. “Since our products are a very important part of our business, Akash and I work very closely on the areas intersecting technology and business,” says Kohli.

GreyOrange has also worked to build a repertoire of international clients.

Among his its Indian clients, Abhishek Chakraborty, executive director of DTDC Express Ltd, is a happy customer. The firm has been using GreyOrange’s sortation system since early 2014 at four facilities in Hyderabad, Delhi, Bengaluru and Kolkata, and Chakraborty says because of the automated sortation system, DTDC has been able to handle 20-25% more volume per day in one hub—both in terms of count and tonnage, so there has been an improvement in throughput without adding any extra space. Automation has made the whole process smoother. The speed at which the company is able to process the shipment has seen a dramatic improvement. Chakraborty says a 6-7-hour turnaround of shipment now takes only 1-2 hours. Additionally, the machine helps the company accurately capture the volumetric weight, which is a key cost component, to help price each packet correctly. Workplace productivity has increased by 10-15% even though the volume has gone up, since the same manpower is engaged in more qualitative tasks.

Gupta and Kohli are responsive, innovative and collaborate to create great solutions, says Chakraborty. “DTDC found the right solution at the right price. You can find better technology but at a disproportionately higher cost and that is a discouragement,” he adds.

From the installation of the first machine to the fourth, there has been a marked improvement in scale and quality, adds Chakraborty.

Funding

Gurgaon-based GreyOrange has gone through two rounds of funding, a seed round where it raised $500,000 from Hoeltgen, angel investors and venture capital firm Blume Ventures. In the next round, it raised funds from investors including US-based Tiger Global Management, one of the world’s largest hedge funds and an active venture capital fund in India, having invested in companies like Flipkart. Gupta did not specify the exact break-up of the funding, except saying that the total amount raised so far was $35 million. The funds are primarily pumped in R&D, scaling up operations and international expansion. The company has two state-of-the art customer experience zones in Gurgaon and Singapore that simulates the environment in a warehouse, to provide first-hand experience of its solutions.

GreyOrange has three product lines: the butler system, the cross-belt sortation and the linear sortation systems across 50 installations.

Kohli is tight-lipped about how much the butler and the sorter cost, saying that costs vary from client to client, depending on the solution:

“Our products are designed to solve problems very specific to each business,” says Kohli. “For example, a business may want to reduce the rate of returns of their orders, whereas another business would want systems that help them reduce the time taken to process orders. We would be providing very different solutions to both these business problems after taking into consideration all the factors affecting the operations. Solutions will vary from business to business, industry to industry and geography to geography. Our costs are dependent on the solutions we offer, since solutions vary drastically, so do the costs associated with them.”

Expansion

Buoyed by the success in the domestic market, Gupta and Kohli are now expanding overseas. In Hong Kong and Singapore the company has a 14-member team. Gupta also mentions that GreyOrange invested in a firm in Japan that will help it instal the butler system in that region and it is now planning to set up an office in the Middle East. The company will cater to the fast-growing retail, consumer and packaged goods and e-commerce sectors with its state-of-the-art warehouse automation solutions for inventory management, order profiling and sorting. According to Kohli, GreyOrange’s entry into the Middle East will be a milestone in its overseas journey that began last year with the company entering Hong Kong, followed by Japan earlier this year and, most recently, China.

According to global e-commerce reports, the Middle Eastern market is seeing a rapid emergence of e-commerce, retail and consumer goods brands from all over the world. However, this immense growth opportunity comes with several operational challenges such as increasing complexity, scale and cost of supply-chain logistics, growing customer expectations, and emergence of newer business models, all leading to the need for data-driven processes. The Middle East also faces a major manpower challenge in terms of availability of the right skills, as well as the growing costs of manpower. GreyOrange’s robotic automation solutions, says Kohli, will address these challenges by helping organizations seamlessly transform and optimize their supply chains to minimize operational inefficiencies, reduce order fulfilment cycles and operational errors, optimize real estate, and help companies improve the overall experience for their end customers.

“The Middle East is an important market and has enormous potential for us particularly due to the emerging e-commerce sector,” says Kohli. “The industry is set to grow at a staggering 300% CAGR (compound annual growth rate) over the next five years. With the tremendous success GreyOrange has already seen in e-commerce in Asia and India, we are confident that we will be able to replicate it here and play a crucial role in helping the e-commerce firms across the market grow.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

ISRO outsources medium size satellite manufacturing to Alpha Design Tecnologies led consortium 

Bengaluru: Furthering the Make India push being given in aerospace and defence sector by the government, Bengaluru-based Alpha Design Technologies Private Design Technologies Private Ltd (ADTL) along with its consortium teams have inked a pact with Dr M Annadurai, Director, ISRO Satellite Centre (ISAC) on Saturday. 

As per the contract, Alpha Design Tech will now undertake assembly, integration and testing (AIT) of IRNSS-1H satellites.

These are backup for present IRNSS series satellites & may feature indigenous atomic clocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

BoB's said:


> Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) is the largest ship building and maintenance facility in India. The yard has facilities to build vessels up to 1.1 Million tons and repair vessels up to 1.25 Million tons, the largest such facilities in India. CSL is also building the Indian Navy's first indigenous Vikrant class aircraft carrier.








*The Cochin Shipyard Ltd.’s (CSL) bid to build a larger dry dock on its campus at Thevara, which will enable it to construct mammoth vessels such as LNG carrying vessels and bigger aircraft carriers, has got a fillip with the Union Ministry of Environment, Forest and Climate Change granting environment and CRZ clearance for the project.*

The proposed dry dock, which will be *310-metre long and 75-metre wide, is estimated to cost Rs. 1,700 crore* and the yard has set the ball rolling for issue of IPO to fund the construction. The PSU shipyard, where the country’s first indigenous aircraft carrier INS Vikrant is being built and the newly-acquired aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya underwent its first refit, has two dry docks, with lengths of 270 metre and 255 metre, at the moment. *The construction of the new dock will be carried out over an area of 15 acres on the CSL campus, which spreads over 170 acres.*

The new drydock, it is learnt, will have a draft of 13 metre with a two-metre freeboard (which corresponds to the dry dock’s depth to the loading dock minus the dry dock’s draft). The yard has made it clear that *the new dock will enhance its capacity to build 300-metre long LNG carriers, aircraft carriers of similar length and big oil and gas rigs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

Manindra said:


> But ironically have 480 hp truck engine in its arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing we currently lacks in propulsion is working Jet & Gas Turbine engine (prototype already available)



^^^
Lots of Gas Turbine engines are made regularly by BHEL. 
Military and defence grade jet engines are also made in India, including the latest GTRE's Kaveri series.

Your comment is however, limited to top-notch, front-line single engine LCA Tejas type jet engine which is also under development, albeit late. Meanwhile GE 404/414 type engines are the mated to the Tejas.

Point to note is that the GE engines are the top-of-the-top of elite, A grade fighter jet engine. These engines are national projects and evolve contiguously. India's own Kaveri engine is in that league, and almost there; and when in full production mode, will also be supported by an array of researchers and developers (R&D) on a contiguous basis no doubt. Minor tweaks, for eg. today one of the biggest challenges with this engine type is Nitrogen Oxide (NOX) emissions problem !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Tata Motors-ISRO's Starbus fuel cell bus showcased in India*






Tata Motors today showcased the country’s first fuel cell bus in Pune. Based on the model unveiled at the 2012 Auto Expo, the fuel cell-powered Starbus will be a zero-emission mode of public transport for intra-city commutes.

The company states that the battery-powered electric vehicles have their own limitations such as plug-in charging. In fuel cell-powered vehicles, hydrogen stored in a compressed form is made to combine with oxygen from air to generate electricity. This system only emits water vapour as the final byproduct. The company claims that the lack of external charging combined with the longer driving range makes fuel cells the best alternate to conventional electrics. In addition, the Starbus fuel cell bus comes equipped with idle-off system that shuts down the fuel cell once the motor is sensed to be idling.

*Tata Motors has signed a MoU with ISRO in 2006 for providing technology in producing, storing and handling gaseous and liquid hydrogen. The ISRO team capitalised their years of cryogenic expertise to use liquid hydrogen to power engines. The Tata Motors and ISRO engineering team designed and developed the Fuel Cell Power System (FCPS) for the bus starting from 20KW to 120KW. The Starbus fuel cell bus was first unveiled at the Liquid Propulsion Systems Centre at the ISRO facility in Mahendragiri, Tamil Nadu, in 2013.




*

The other offerings that were showcased today include the Starbus electric, Starbus hybrid and Starbus LNG. *The Starbus hybrid comes with new-generation Lithium-ion phosphate batteries (Prismatic Cell) that are charged by the BS-IV compliant diesel motor. Tata Motors claims that the series hybrid technology offers lowest cost of ownership and considerably lower emissions compared to conventional buses. Furthermore, the hybrid bus can run on pure electric mode, for around 30-35 per cent of the total travel distance.* The Starbus LNG’s aim is to provide lower carbon emissions and better fuel economy with lower operating costs. The LNG buses will have a claimed range of more than 700km in one tankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MULUBJA

Manindra said:


> *Alstom Bharat Forge facility at Sanand in Gujarat
> 
> Alstom Bharat Forge facility at Sanand in Gujarat commences production - YouTube*


 
I can assure you that they will have a great experiance in Gujarat. People can hardly imagine the friendly atmosphere exist here between boss and staff and people around the factory. It is just like familiy.



gslv mk3 said:


> *Ship Building Capacity of Major Indian Shipyards By Types & Size as on 2014
> 
> View attachment 280074
> 
> *
> @Nilgiri


 
In our small dock, we manufacture tug nd upto 4000 ton ships with ease like child's play.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

gslv mk3 said:


> Where do you work, bro ?


 
Did you read my reply?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> Made In India Engines



*Kirloskar DV Series Engines (400 to 1210 HP)*

*









*
for Industrial & Marine application

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *TAL Brabo - Tata's indigenous articulated industrial Robot *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

This thread is absolutely amazing!

Great updates @gslv mk3 

Do you know of any updates/videos for this:

https://qz.com/302016/heres-a-look-inside-ges-brand-new-manufacturing-facility-in-pune/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Nilgiri said:


> This thread is absolutely amazing!



Thank you sir.



Nilgiri said:


> https://qz.com/302016/heres-a-look-inside-ges-brand-new-manufacturing-facility-in-pune/



Didn't hear anything about their manufacturing facility recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

gslv mk3 said:


> *Kirloskar DV Series Engines (400 to 1210 HP)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 377837
> 
> 
> View attachment 377838
> 
> *
> for Industrial & Marine application


 
Can these be used in Tanks?


----------



## gslv mk3

MULUBJA said:


> Can these be used in Tanks?



DRDO is already developing Bharat Power Pack (1500 HP) with industry participation. I'm sure that Kirloskar will be a industry partner in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

gslv mk3 said:


> DRDO is already developing Bharat Power Pack (1500 HP) with industry participation. I'm sure that Kirloskar will be a industry partner in that.


 
I heard this since a long. I hope it will come fast. I hasd also heard that it is not progressing because of small order. They need some 500+ order for creak even.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Vestas inaugurates wind turbine blades factory in Gujarat under 'Make in India' initiative

Made in India Jeep Compass to be unveiled on April 12








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Jyoti CNC Automation*




​*Jyoti CNC Automation*, established in 1989 is the largest CNC Machine tool manufacturer in India. The Company has three different plants located at GIDC, Metoda, RAJKOT – Gujarat, having a present plant capacity of manufacturing 3000 machines p.a.

Jyoti acquired a 150 years old French Machine Tool giant in 2007– Huron Graffenstaden SAS, having two manufacturing plant at Strasbourg.











*Products:*

*5-Axis Machining/Multi Tasking Machine*






_''MTX 300 has been introduced to precision application in aerospace. Developed jointly with IIT Madras under ‘Enhancement of competitiveness in capital goods sector,’ under the Department of Heavy Industries, this equipment is capable of machining landing gears of aircraft.''_

*CNC Drill Tap Center*






*Double Column Vertical Machining Center*








gslv mk3 said:


> *Bharat Fritz Werner*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bharat Fritz Werner Limited*, popularly known as BFW, is one of India’s largest machine tool builders. One of the flagship companies of the Kothari Group, BFW was incorporated in 1961 in collaboration with Fritz Werner Werkzeugmaschinen GmbH of West Germany.








*Products:*

*5-Axis Machining Center*






*Twin Spindle Vertical Machining Center*

*



*

*Horizontal Machining Center*









gslv mk3 said:


> *Lakshmi Machine Works *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Lakshmi Machine Works Limited is a leading Manufacturer of Textile Machinery and Machine Tools in in India.








*Products:*

*5-Axis Machining Center*






*Horizontal Machining Center*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *Tata Automation Limited*
> A TATA Enterprise is a 100% subsidiary of TATA Motors and is one of the leading companies in India,delivering manufacturing solutions for over 40 years, to customers in Automotive and Heavy Engineering and more recently, Aerospace and Defense.



*5-Axis Machining Center with Parallel Kinematics (PKM)




*



gslv mk3 said:


> *TAL Brabo - Tata's indigenous articulated industrial Robot *










gslv mk3 said:


> *Escorts Construction Equipment*
> 
> 
> 
> Escorts Construction Equipment manufacturers and markets a diverse range of construction and material handling equipment like cranes, loaders, vibratory rollers and forklifts.



*Soil Compactor *






*Rough Terrain Crane*






*Asphalt Compactor 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Toshiba JSW Power Systems Private Limited 





*​*Toshiba JSW Power Systems Private Limited *is a Joint Venture between Toshiba Corporation, Japan (Toshiba) and JSW Group, India (JSW) manufacture and market super-critical Steam turbines and Generators for Thermal Power Plants in India. 

The facility is located at Manali, about 18 kilometers north of central Chennai, Tamil Nadu with a ground area of approximately 400,000 square meters. Toshiba JSW will manufacture and market mid- to large-sized steam turbines and generators ranging from 500-megawatts (MW) to 1,000MW, for highly efficient super-critical thermal power plants in India & have a current annual production capacity of 3,000 MW.
















*Products:

Steam turbine







Generators




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

gslv mk3 said:


> *Toshiba JSW Power Systems Private Limited
> 
> View attachment 395640
> 
> *​*Toshiba JSW Power Systems Private Limited *is a Joint Venture between Toshiba Corporation, Japan (Toshiba) and JSW Group, India (JSW) manufacture and market super-critical Steam turbines and Generators for Thermal Power Plants in India.
> 
> The facility is located at Manali, about 18 kilometers north of central Chennai, Tamil Nadu with a ground area of approximately 400,000 square meters. Toshiba JSW will manufacture and market mid- to large-sized steam turbines and generators ranging from 500-megawatts (MW) to 1,000MW, for highly efficient super-critical thermal power plants in India & have a current annual production capacity of 3,000 MW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 395637
> 
> 
> *Products:
> 
> Steam turbine
> 
> 
> View attachment 395644
> 
> 
> Generators
> 
> View attachment 395638
> *



Good competition to Siemens, GE and BHEL.....are there any other large players in steam turbine sector presently manufacturing in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Nilgiri said:


> .are there any other large players in steam turbine sector presently manufacturing in India?



L&T MHPS, Alstom Bharat Forge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

gslv mk3 said:


> L&T MHPS, Alstom Bharat Forge.



L & T has a collaboration with Mitsubishi for turbine manufacturing.

http://www.lntpower.com/products-services/coal-based-power-plants/supercritical-turbine-generators/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*WIDMA Machining Solutions Group* is one of the leaders in supplying special purpose machines and fixture-tooling solutions in India. Headquartered in Bangalore, WIDMA Machine Tools is a division of Kennametal India Limited.

Product range includes dedicated SPMs, special vertical turning lathe, 5-axes tool and cutter grinding machine and fixtures and toolings.






*Products:*

*5 Axis CNC tool & Cutter Grinding Machine*

*



*

*5 Axis Vertical Turnmill*






*7 Axis Gun Drilling Machine*






*Rotary Indexing Machine SPM*






*Valve Seat Machining SPM




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

BoB's said:


> BHEL is worlds 12th largest power equipment manufacturer



BHEL Updates....



> During the year, BHEL recorded a turnover of Rs.28,840 Crore, up 11% over the previous year





> During the year, BHEL commissioned/synchronized 8,539 MW of power generating equipment. With this, the* company’s installed power generating capacity has gone up to 178 GW*, across the world.





> A major highlight of the year was the *largest ever export order, valued at US$1.5 billion (Rs.10,000 Crore), for setting up 1,320 MW (2x660 MW) Maitree Super Thermal Power Project in Bangladesh*. Significantly, won against stiff international competitive bidding, this is BHEL’s largest power project order in the international market.





> With its innovation-led growth strategy, the company continues to rank among the highest R&D spenders in the country in the engineering and manufacturing segment with an* R&D expenditure at 2.7% of its turnover*.





> Among others,* the company is also developing Advanced Ultra Super Critical (AUSC) technology for thermal power plant *in consortium with NTPC & IGCAR. During the year, *BHEL filed the highest ever 508 patents and copyrights in a year, enhancing the company's intellectual capital to 3,915*, which are in productive use in the company’s business.





> During the year, *BHEL set a new record in its Solar PV business, by supplying 176 MW of SPV modules in a single year*, marking a significant contribution to the nation’s green initiatives. *BHEL has also enhanced its annual manufacturing capacity of solar cells to 105 MW and solar modules to 226 MW during the year*.



http://www.bhel.com/dynamic_files//press_files/pdf/BHEL regains growth & profitability.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

AVTEC is one of the largest independent manufacturers of powertrain and precision-engineered products in India. It is a part of CK Birla Group – a leading global business house, with over 20,000 employees and a combined turnover of USD 1.6 billion

The company serves some of the best-known domestic and global automotive and off-highway companies, including global OEMs such as Allison, BEML, Caterpillar, Daimler, Ford, General Motors, Renault-Nissan, Tata-Jaguar and several other established brands.

AVTEC’s domestic units comprise an in-house tech centre in Hosur, R&D facilities in Hosur and Pithampur, and state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities in Hosur, Chennai, and Pithampur. All its facilities are TS 16949 and QS 14001 certified, equipped with high-tech machinery, and manned by experienced personnel.






*Products:*

*Synchromesh Transmission*







*Transfer Case
*





^in-house developed product, input torque 800-2000 Nm

*Transaxle*






*Gearbox for Off Highway application
*




*


*



gslv mk3 said:


> *BEML BH205E* (205 ton dump truck)



BEML Manufactures Transmission & axles for it's Dump truck/Dozer range.









Also, BEML manufactures Walking Draglines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *





gslv mk3 said:


> *Bharat Fritz Werner Limited*, popularly known as BFW, is one of India’s largest machine tool builders.








*Universal Head*








gslv mk3 said:


> *Ashok Leyland **Neptune Series*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *





Manindra said:


> But ironically have 480 hp truck engine in its arsenal



Now being exported to the US. @Nilgiri

*In a first, Ashok Leyland to export Neptune engines into the US*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *L&T Shipbuilding*



*
Shiplift & Transfer System*, made by L&T Heavy Engineering.











^^^ INS Jyoti (A58) -180 m long, 40,000 tonne displacement on the same.

*Floating Dock *for the Indian Navy (by L&T Shipyard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Johnson lifts is a Chennai based manufacturer of elevators, escalators & moving walkways, having 18% share in the Indian market & a turnover of 1400 crore. The company which has 3 plants - in Poonamallee, Nagpur and Oragadam & a joint venture with Toshiba for high speed elevators– Toshiba Johnson Elevators India Pvt Ltd.











Elevators






Escalators

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Aion 500 -3D printer* by Divide by zero technologies.











^has a bed size of 500mm cube & can print carbon fibre. Utilizes their own patented technology which they claim is superior to FDM.

*Indian 3D printing company Divide By Zero: our patented Advanced Fusion Plastic Modeling should replace FDM*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *Integral Coach Factory (ICF)
> *
> Integral Coach Factory (ICF) is an Indian manufacturer of rail coaches located in Chennai, Tamil Nadu, India. It was established in 1952, is owned and operated by the Indian Railways. The coach factory primarily manufactures cars for Indian Railways.


*
Kolkata metro new trainset *by ICF

















features indigenous IGBT based propulsion, regenerative braking, passenger talk-back facility etc

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Siemens opens its first digital factory in India*
*By *Megha Mandavia

ET Bureau | *Updated: *Jul 06, 2017, 10.23 AM IST

MUMBAI: Siemens on Wednesday opened its first digital factory in India, also the third globally after one each in Germany and China, as the industrial conglomerate pitches smart facilities to small and medium scale enterprises in the country.

The German company hopes to use Mumbai's digital factory as a showcase to sell a range of plant automation equipment and software to Indian manufacturing units.

"We want to reduce cycle time and time-to-market, which is becoming more and more critical. This kind of data flow is possible because digitisation is speeding up the whole process and improving overall value chain," Karlheinz Kaul, the chief executive for Control Products at Siemens, told ET. "This (India digital factory) is a kind of a testimonial to show this is the kind of product we can generate here."

The factory, situated on the outskirts of Mumbai, is capable of producing more than 180 variants of low-voltage switchgear at the rate of one product every nine seconds. The plant can manufacture over five million devices annually. The machines rely on the Internet of Things technology, where sensors are fitted on machines and the resulting data is used to improve and track their performance.

Digital factory is one of the nine divisions at Siemens. It aims to provide a comprehensive portfolio of hard ware and software products which enable comprehensive integration of data from development, production and suppliers.

Siemens had built its first digital factory at home in Germany and the second in China. "India is an attractive market and growing market. We need to drive it forward to achieve position in a competitive environment. That is why (we) started investing here," said Kaul.

@Nilgiri

Also- http://www.siemens.co.in/en/news_pr...tes-showcase-digitalized-factory-in-india.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *Made In India Engines*



Adding a few more car engines which I had missed...

*Tata Revotron 1.2L- 1.2 liter, 3 cylinder turbocharged MPFI engine




*

*Mahindra mFalcon G80- 1.2 liter, 3 cylinder turbocharged,MPFI engine*






*Mahindra mFalcon D75- 1.2 liter, 3 cylinder turbocharged, CRDI engine*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

@gslv mk3 this is one of the best thread on pdf by distance
hats off to you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

proud_indian said:


> @gslv mk3 this is one of the best thread on pdf by distance
> hats off to you



Thank you bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

gslv mk3 said:


> Thank you bro...



this thread is treasure of information and an eye opening for those ignorant people who undermine India's industrial prowess.

just keep it flowing and maybe you can start same thread on IDF

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

gslv mk3 said:


> *Toshiba JSW Power Systems Private Limited
> 
> View attachment 395640
> 
> *​*Toshiba JSW Power Systems Private Limited *is a Joint Venture between Toshiba Corporation, Japan (Toshiba) and JSW Group, India (JSW) manufacture and market super-critical Steam turbines and Generators for Thermal Power Plants in India.
> 
> The facility is located at Manali, about 18 kilometers north of central Chennai, Tamil Nadu with a ground area of approximately 400,000 square meters. Toshiba JSW will manufacture and market mid- to large-sized steam turbines and generators ranging from 500-megawatts (MW) to 1,000MW, for highly efficient super-critical thermal power plants in India & have a current annual production capacity of 3,000 MW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 395637
> 
> 
> *Products:
> 
> Steam turbine
> 
> 
> View attachment 395644
> 
> 
> Generators
> 
> View attachment 395638
> *



One similar venture of L & T and mitshubishi.










Ship building yard at Hazira.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Ice-class Panamax Bulk Carrier (73,500 DWT) from Reliance Defence & Engineering*






Reliance Defence and Engineering Limited (RDEL) has successfully delivered yet another 73,500 DWT new-built Ice-class Panamax Bulk Carrier viz. ‘Golden Opal’ on Wednesday to an international customer, the company said in a BSE filing on Thursday.

The company has delivered till date eight similar size, Ice-class Panamax Vessels to its international customers.

http://www.indiainfoline.com/articl...uilt-panamax-bulk-carrier-117062200276_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

gslv mk3 said:


> *Ice-class Panamax Bulk Carrier (73,500 DWT) from Reliance Defence & Engineering*
> 
> View attachment 412386
> 
> 
> Reliance Defence and Engineering Limited (RDEL) has successfully delivered yet another 73,500 DWT new-built Ice-class Panamax Bulk Carrier viz. ‘Golden Opal’ on Wednesday to an international customer, the company said in a BSE filing on Thursday.
> 
> The company has delivered till date eight similar size, Ice-class Panamax Vessels to its international customers.
> 
> http://www.indiainfoline.com/articl...uilt-panamax-bulk-carrier-117062200276_1.html



Don't mind me 

@Bilal9 @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *Made In India Engines*
> *Tata Motors*



*Tata Revotorq 1.5- *1.5 liter, 4 cylinder turbocharged engine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

BoB's said:


> BHEL is worlds 12th largest power equipment manufacturer



*Multi stage compressors*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> *TAL Brabo - Tata's indigenous articulated industrial Robot *


Welding application






*Mahindra Roadmaster (Motor Grader)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chhatrapati

gslv mk3 said:


> Welding application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahindra Roadmaster (Motor Grader)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 432034
> *


Welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Cooper Corporation* is an Indian manufacturer of industrial engines, engine components & gensets based at Satara, Maharastra. The company manufactures diesel & gas engines in the range of 8 kW to 250 kW and generating sets in the range of 5 kVA to 500 kVA.






*Cooper Corporation to develop diesel engines for Indian Navy and Coast Guard*

*Products:*









@proud_indian finally covered !!!



BoB's said:


> BHEL is worlds 12th largest power equipment manufacturer ​



*BHEL's Largest Order worth Rs. 20,400 Crore ($ 3.13 billion) for 4,000 MW Yadadri Supercritical Thermal Power Project takes off*
_





New Delhi, October 23 : The execution of the *4,000 MW Yadadri Supercritical Thermal Power Project (TPP)*, ordered on Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited (*BHEL*) by Telangana State Power Generation Corporation Limited (TSGENCO), has commenced with the issuance of revised Letter of Intent (LoI) by TSGENCO.

Significantly, *valued at approx.Rs.20,400 Crore, the order for Yadadri TPP, comprising five units of 800 MW supercritical sets, is not only the single-largest order for BHEL but also the highest value order ever placed in the power sector in India*. The project has been accorded environmental clearance by the Ministry of Environment, Forest and Climate Change (MoEF&CC) and would be compliant with the revised emission norms.

*BHEL*, a cornerstone of the Indian power sector, has maintained its leadership in the supercritical segment by already securing orders for 48 supercritical Steam Generators (SG) and 41 supercritical Steam Turbine Generators (STG) – the highest for any domestic power equipment manufacturer. Notably, of these, 15 supercritical SGs and 13 supercritical STGs have already achieved capacity addition.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
Some $800 million per GW of installed power. Man, that's cheap. @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*Train 18- 160 kph trainset by integral coach factory*





















Almost ready...






Driverless trainset for Sydney metro, made by Alstom India.








gslv mk3 said:


> *Made In India Engines*



*Mahindra D15 Engine* (1.5 litre diesel with 125 bhp)


----------



## gslv mk3

*Tata E-Vision concept*
















*Mahindra Marazzo MPV




*


----------



## gslv mk3




----------



## Mugwop

gslv mk3 said:


>


 my friend welcome back, Do you think siemens will give contracts in middle east regarding energy ?


----------



## HariPrasad

gslv mk3 said:


> *Train 18- 160 kph trainset by integral coach factory*
> 
> View attachment 505891
> 
> 
> View attachment 505892
> 
> 
> View attachment 505893
> 
> 
> View attachment 505894
> 
> 
> Almost ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driverless trainset for Sydney metro, made by Alstom India.
> 
> View attachment 505895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahindra D15 Engine* (1.5 litre diesel with 125 bhp)
> 
> View attachment 505896



This is 83 bhp per literlwhich is phenomenal. .


----------

